# [Sammelthread] Monitor FAQ + TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll



## Painkiller (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo Community! 

Ein User bei PCGHX hat es mal passend ausgedrückt: *"Das beste Strandhaus bringt dir nichts, wenn du Milchglasfenster verbaut hast."

*Dieser Spruch ist bei mir hängen geblieben! Und das aus dem simplen Grund: Eine passendere Metapher gibt es zum Thema "Monitore und PC" einfach nicht. Da kann das Strandhaus (PC, Konsole) noch so luxuriös sein, aber mit Milchglasfenstern (schlechter Monitor) bleibt das Feeling auf der Strecke.

Monitore... Ein Thema für sich! Für den einen ist es quasi eine "Zwangsausgabe" von Geld, das er lieber in seinen PC stecken würde, und für den anderen ist es der heilige Gral unter der Hardware der heutigen Zeit. 

Und dennoch darf er bei keinem PC oder Konsole fehlen. Der passende Monitor. Doch woher weiß ich welcher Monitor für mich passend ist? Und was sollen eigentlich diese ganzen "Fremdwörter" wie IPS, 120/144Hz, Inputlag, Tearing, Dynamischer Kontrast etc etc. bedeuten? 

Wenn ihr euch das fragt, dann seid ihr hier am richtigen Ort. In diesem FAQ klären wir für euch auf, was es mit diesen ganze "Fremdwörtern" auf sich hat. Wir zeigen euch, auf was ihr wirklich beim Monitorkauf achten müsst, und welche Stolpersteine in eurem Weg liegen, bis ihr den für euch "perfekten" Monitor gefunden habt.

Eines gleich mal vorab:
Es gibt keine dummen Fragen! Wenn euch eine Frage auf dem Herzen liegt, dann erstellt einen eigenen Thread in diesem Unterforum. Lieber einmal mehr nachgefragt, als einen schlechten Kauf getätigt!  Niemand will gerne die Katze im Sack kaufen. 



 
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*1. Panelarten/Unterschiede
*

TN/IPS erklärt
IPS Panelarten
PLS, PVA und MVA
*2.TFT - Technik*


120/144 Hz
3D
LED-Backlight
LED-Monitore
Monitor-Anschlussarten


VGA
DVI
HDMI
Displayport


Input Lag/Latenzzeit
Reaktionszeit
Tearing
IPS-Glitzern
Displayoberflächen - Matt, spiegelnd & reflektiv
Kontrast & Dynamischer Kontrast
Was ist die perfekte Einstellung für meinen Monitor & wie kann ich meinen Monitor testen?

*3. 23/24 Zoll TFTs *


Spoiler



*Asus:*
ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS PB248Q LED, 24" (90LMGH001Q02251C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS PB238Q, 23" (90LMG9151T01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



*
BenQ:*
BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ XL2411Z, 24" (9H.L9SLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BenQ XL2420Z, 24" (9H.LC5LB.RBC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ GL2450HM, 24" (9H.L7CLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



*LG:*
LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html



*iiyama:*
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/iiyama-prolite-xb2483hsu-a1011392.html



*Samsung:*
Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D, 23" (LS23A700DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



*HP:*
HP ZR24w, 24" (VM633AT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HP ZR2440w, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland



*Dell:*
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell Professional P2414H, 23.8" (860-BBBQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



*Eizo:*
Eizo Foris FG2421 schwarz, 23.5" (FG2421-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Eizo Foris FS2333-BK, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Eizo FlexScan EV2436WFS-BK schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


*
4. 27 Zoll TFTs *


Spoiler



*AOC:*
http://geizhals.de/866192

*

Asus:*
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/asus-vg278he-90lme6001t510n1c-a807004.html
ASUS VG278HR, 27" (90LME6301T02231C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS278Q, 27" (90LMF6101Q01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS MX279H, 27" (90LMGD051R010O1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VN279QLB, 27" (90LM00E1-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


*
BenQ:*
BenQ XL2720T, 27" (9H.LA4LB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ XL2720Z, 27" (9H.LA4LB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/883693
http://geizhals.de/913731



*LG:*
http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips277l-a801294.html
LG Electronics Flatron 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



*iiyama:*
iiyama ProLite G2773HS, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/iiyama-prolite-gb2773hs-a1011533.html
http://geizhals.at/de/iiyama-prolite-xb2783hsu-a1011340.html


*Samsung:*
Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland



*HP:*
-


*Dell:*
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/dell-ultrasharp-u2713hm-210-40661-210-40667-a808420.html




*Eizo:*
Eizo FlexScan EV2736W schwarz, 27" (EV2736WFS-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


*Philips:*
Philips P-Line 273P3LPHES, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland



*Viewsonic:*
http://geizhals.de/viewsonic-vp2770-led-a848304.html




*5. Monitor Zubehör*

Nvidia 3D Vision II:
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Einzelbrille (942-11431-0003-001/942-11431-0005-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*6. Beamer*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...beamerguide-technik-empfehlungen-und-faq.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_1. | Panelarten/Unterschiede_



Spoiler



TN und IPS: 

TN: 

TN steht für *T*wisted *N*ematic. Wörtlich übersetzt: verdrillt nematisch
TN-Panels (auch TN + Film genannt) sind die günstigsten, schnellsten und damit auch die am meisten verbreiteten LCD-Panels.

Nematisch bezeichnet einen Zustand oder eine Phase, in der die   stäbchenförmigen Moleküle eines LC- oder Flüssigkristall-Bildschirms   alle in einer Richtung angeordnet sind. 

Liegt keine Spannung an, drehen sich die Flüssigkristalle horizontal.   Somit wird der Bildpunkt (Pixel) erleuchtet, und ein weißes Licht   entsteht.

Wird dagegen Spannung angelegt, richten sich die LC-Moleküle vertikal   aus. Das Bild beziehungsweise der Bildpunkt bleibt schwarz. Wird   Spannung weggenommen, richten sich die LC-Moleküle aber wieder   horizontal aus, und das Licht wird durchgelassen.

IPS:

IPS steht in der Langform für *I*n *P*lane *S*witching.
Diese unterscheidet sich von TN insofern, als dass die Flüssigkristalle   parallel angeordnet und nicht um 90 Grad verdrillt sind. Legt man   Spannung an die Elektroden an, sind die LC-Moleküle horizontal und   parallel zur Polarisationsschicht ausgerichtet und lassen somit kein   Licht hindurch. Das heißt, der Bildpunkt bleibt schwarz. Legt man keine   Spannung an, werden die LC-Moleküle um bis zu 90 Grad gedreht, wodurch   das Licht mehr oder weniger ungehindert den Polarisator passieren kann.

IPS hat gegenüber TN einige Vorteile. Die bedeutendsten sind aber die   erhöhte Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit sowie die genaueren Farbabstufungen.   Früher waren IPS-Panels zum Spielen ungeeignet, da die Reaktionszeiten   einfach zu hoch waren. Im Laufe der Jahre hat der Fortschritt aber auch   vor den IPS-Panels nicht halt gemacht, und so sind in der heutigen Zeit   bereits einige Monitore auf dem Markt die den TN-Panels deutlich  Konkurrenz machen.                         

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

IPS-Panelarten & Unterschiede:

S-IPS:
Die Weiterentwicklung Super-IPS hat den Kontrast von  IPS-Panels  verbessert. Das gleiche gilt für die Reaktionszeit sowie den   Blickwinkel. Diese Verbesserungen wurden erzielt, indem die Pixel nun   nicht mehr exakt parallel zueinander angeordnet werden, sondern schräg   liegen und jeweils in die entgegengesetzten Richtungen zeigen.

AS-IPS: 
Mit diesem speziellen Panel lässt sich ein LC-Display sehr gut steuern. Die große Stärke jedoch ist der Blickwinkel. 
Es gibt fast keine Abnahme der Farbgenauigkeit und des Kontrast-Verhältnis bei großen Winkeln.

A-TW-IPS: 
Ursprünglich ein S-IPS-Panel mit einem zusätzlichen Farbfilter für Weiß   (TW=True White). Durch die zusätzliche Filterfolie soll Weiß  natürlicher  wirken und zugleich soll damit die Farbskala erweitert  werden. Diese  Technik kommt meist bei teuren Profi-TFTs für den  anspruchsvollen Foto-  und Grafikbereich zum Einsatz.

H-IPS:
Genauer H-IPS A-TW Pol., also Horizontal IPS with Advanced True White   Polarizer. Verfügt wie A-TW-IPS über einen zusätzlichen Farbfilter für   Weiß und kommt ebenfalls überwiegend für professionelle TFT-Bildschirme   zum Einsatz.

E-IPS:
Noch größerer Blickwinkel und schnellere Reaktionszeiten. Erhöhte   Lichtdurchlässigkeit, dafür aber eine billigere Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

AH-IPS:
Verbesserte Farbtreue, erhöhte Auflösung, größere Lichtdurchlässigkeit,   schnellere Reaktionszeit (TN-Level). Dadurch resultiert ein geringerer   Stromverbrauch.
AH-IPS ist im Cosumer-Bereich die Spitze der Panel-Evolution. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PLS (Samsung):

PLS (*P*lane-to-*L*ine *S*witching) und Super-PLS Monitore basieren auf der  selben Technik wie IPS Displays. PLS Display Panel werden im Unterschied  zu IPS Displays von Samsung produziert und vertrieben. Samsung selbst  sagt, dass PLS Monitore eine Weiterentwicklung der IPS Technologie sind.  Die Vorteile von Super-PLS Displays sollen eine noch bessere  transparenz der verwendeten Kristalle sein und darüberhinaus will  Samsung den selten auftretenden Glitzer Effekt entfernt haben.

VA Panels:

MVA:

MVA steht für "*M*ulti-Domain *V*ertical *A*lignment".   Bei MVA-Panels wird eine  Zelle in zwei bis drei Domains (Ebenen, daher   der Begriff Multi-Domain)  eingeteilt und so die Kippvorrichtung der   Flüssigkeitsmoleküle  gesteuert. Einer der Vorteile der  Technologie ist   ein hoher Blickwinkel von mindestens 160 Grad  horizontal und  vertikal,  während dieser bei TN-Panels meist nicht über  150 horizontal  und 140  Grad vertikal reicht.


 Liegt  keine Spannung an, richten sich die LC-Moküle vertikal aus, das   Bild  bleibt schwarz, entsprechend hoch ist der Kontrast typischerweise   mit  einem Verhältnis von 400:1 bis 700:1. Legt man Spannung an,  drehen  sich  die Moleküle alle horizontal in eine Richtung. Das Licht  wird   durchgelassen und das Bild wird weiß.



PVA:

PVA steht für "*P*atterned *V*ertical *A*lignment" und    ist eine von Samsung in Anlehnung, aber nicht als 1:1-Kopie zu MVA    entwickelte Technologie. In Anlehnung insofern, dass die Ansteuerung der    Flüssigkristalle auf demselben Prinzip beruht wie bei MVA-Panels. Und    auch das Grundschema sieht ähnlich aus.


 Grundsätzlich  werden MVA und PVA daher oft gleichgesetzt. Bei PVA   werden die  Flüssigkristalle eines jeden Bildpunktes nicht in zwei bis   drei, sondern  in vier Teilbereiche eingeteilt und separat angesteuert,   was unter  anderem den Vorteil eines leicht höheren Blickwinkels hat.   Außerdem  bieten PVA-Panels in der Regel höhere Kontrastraten von bis zu   1.000:1  oder gar mehr. 

Früher neigten VA-Panels häufig zu Schlierenbildung oder Auswaschungen, und waren daher für Spieler nicht empfehlenswert. Mit dem Erscheinen des Eizo Forris FG2421 hat sich dies aber geändert. Der Monitorpionier Eizo hat dieses Gerät mit einem VA-Panel und 240Hz ausgestattet. Damit ist dies der erste spiele-taugliche VA-Monitor auf dem Markt. Auch die 240Hz-Technik ist eine Premiere. Man findet diese im Moment nur im FG2421. Der Eizo vereint damit also das beste aus beiden Welten. (240Hz und die genauen Farbabstufungen des VA-Panels, sowie die erhöhte Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit.)



P-MVA & S-MVA:

MVA-Panels können,  ebenso wie IPS-Panels, 16,7 Millionen Farben darstellen und sind daher ideal  für die Grafikbearbeitung geeignet. Genauso wie bei der IPS-Technologie ist  jedoch auch hier eine stärkere Hintergrundbeleuchtung erforderlich, sprich der  Stromverbrauch ist höher als bei Monitoren mit TN-Technik. Ein weiterer  Nachteil ist die längere Reaktionszeit, die benötigt wird, um die  Flüssigkristalle bei schnellen Bildwechseln in die richtige Richtung zu kippen.  Deshalb können in Computerspielen  Schlieren (Nachziehen eines zum  Teil Zentimeter langen Schweifs) auftreten.  Dieser Effekt wurde durch  die Entwicklung von Super-PVA (S-PVA) und Super-MVA  (S-MVA) vermindert, da diese verbesserten Paneltechnologien eine schnellere  Reaktionszeit erlauben. 

    Die Flüssigkristalle sind bei normalen MVA- bzw. PVA-Panels  in zwei bis  vier Schichten unterteilt. Bei den Super-Varianten gibt es  acht Teilbereiche,  was die Kipprichtung der Moleküle noch weiter  ausdifferenziert und den  Blickwinkel und Kontrast weiter verbessert.

AMVA:

AMVA (*A*dvanced *M*ulti-domain *V*ertical  *A*lignment) ist eine von der AU Optronics Corperation (AUO)   weiterentwickelte MVA-Variante. Die Weiterentwicklung der  MVA-Technologie bietet laut Hersteller AUO nicht verwaschene Farben,  noch höhere Kontrastwerte (5.000:1) und einen S-PVA-typischen  Blickwinkel von 178° in der Vertikalen und Horizontalen.



 -------------------------------------------------------------------------

_2.TFT Technik 

120/144 Hz_



Spoiler



Immer mehr Monitore kommen mit der sogenannten 120/144Hz-Technik auf den   Markt. Was aber ist diese Technik genau, und für was ist sie gedacht?
Diese Fragen wollen wir hier klären. 

*Brauch ich 120/144Hz?

*Hier  scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen schwören auf diese  Technik, die  anderen eher nicht. Das beste in diesem Fall ist, wenn man  es selbst  ausprobiert! 
Bei einigen Elektrofachmärkten wie Media Markt oder Saturn ist dies möglich. 


*Für wen sind 120/144Hz-Monitore empfehlenswert?*

Empfehlenswert sind diese Monitore am ehesten für Liebhaber schneller   Ego-Shooter wie Counter Strike oder Unreal Tournament. Die Profis der   ESL (Electronic Sports League) schwören auf 120/144Hz-Monitore. Aber  auch  für Spieler die auf den 3D-Effekt stehen, sind diese Monitore zu   empfehlen. 


*Kann ich die 120/144Hz auch ohne den 3D-Betrieb nutzen? *

Ja! Sobald der Monitor via Dual-Link-DVI-D oder Display-Port-Kabel  verbunden  ist, sind die 120/144Hz möglich. Dazu muss man nur im  Bildschirmtreiber die  Hz-Zahl von 60 auf 120/144 anheben, sofern das  nicht automatisch passiert.


*Was sind die Vorteile vom 120/144Hz-Betrieb?

*- effektive Reduzierung von Schlieren bzw. Tearing
- flüssigerer Bildablauf
- niedrigere Schaltzeiten

Zitat PCGH:

_ „Schon auf dem Desktop beim Bewegen von  Fenstern sehen Sie einen   deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 120 und 60  Hertz. Fenster werden mit  120  Hertz erst bei sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit  unscharf. In Spielen wie   Counter-Strike, in denen schnelle Drehungen  wichtig sind, können Sie   Gegner früher erkennen, da die  Bewegungsunschärfe viel geringer ist  als  bei einem 60-Hertz-LCD."_

*Brauch ich für 120/144Hz auch 120/144FPS?* 

Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets.   Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein! 120/144 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im Desktop-betrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120/144Hz-Monitors. Das   verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich   ist es relativ sinnfrei sich von einem 120/144Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu   erwarten. Ein 120/144Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht   ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät. 

Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync   aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist. In diesem Betriebszustand  können  nur Bildraten ausgegeben werden, die ein glatter Teiler der   Bildschirmfrequenz sind. Bei 60 Hz also 60 fps, 30 fps, 20 fps, 15   fps,... und bei 120 Hz 120 fps, 60 fps, 40 fps, 30 fps, 24 fps, 20   fps,... . Zwar wird die Anzeigedauer für jeden Frame neu ausgehandelt,   so dass auch ein 60 Hz Display auf 59 Bilder in einer Sekunde kommen   kann, im Zweifelsfall können die Zwischenstufen "40 fps" und "24 fps"   beim 120 Hz Display aber den Unterschied zwischen gut und mittelmäßig   spielbar bzw. gerade noch und unspielbar ausmachen.



Hier ein Video indem ihr 144Hz (Asus VG278HE) im direkten Vergleich mit 60Hz sehen könnt: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bml1BELVfg



 -------------------------------------------------------------------------
_3D_



Spoiler



*Ich will am PC meine Spiele in 3D spielen. Was brauche ich dazu?*

3D ist sowohl mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten als auch mit AMD-Grafikkarten möglich.

Nvidia:

- 120/144Hz-Monitor der 3D-Vision-Ready ist
- Nvidia 3D-Vision II-Kit
- Dual DVI-D bzw. Display-Port-Kabel
- potente Nvidia-Grafikkarte
- aktuellen Nvidia-Grafiktreiber

Je nach Spiel sollte die Grafikkarte genug Leistungsreserven haben.   Durch den Betrieb von 3D können sich die Frames um ca. 50-70% verringern.   Bei besonders grafisch anspruchsvollen Titeln oder Multi-Display-Betrieb   wird die Verwendung von SLI empfohlen.

Weitere Infos findet ihr auf der Homepage von Nvidia:
3D Vision Technologie


AMD:

- Grafikkarte der HD5xxx, 6xxx oder 7xxx-Serie
- separater Treiber (iZ3D oder TriDef)
- Dual Link-DVI-D-Kabel oder Display Port-Kabel
- 120Hz-Monitor + Brille
- aktuellen AMD-Grafiktreiber

Weitere Infos findet ihr auf der Homepage von AMD:
AMD HD3D Technologie


*Ich interessiere mich für 3D am PC/TV. Warum brauche ich dazu einen Monitor mit 120/144Hz? *

3D-Shutterbrillen funktionieren folgendermaßen: Das Display zeigt die    fürs rechte und fürs linke Auge bestimmten Bilder abwechselnd an, die    Shutterbrille verdunkelt synchron dazu jeweils ein Brillenglas. Passiert    das schnell genug, nimmt das Gehirn die beiden unterschiedlichen    Stereobilder als ein räumliches Gesamtbild wahr. Ab einer Bild-    beziehungsweise Shutterfrequenz von 120 Hertz – also 60 Hertz pro Auge –    sehen die meisten Menschen die abwechselnde Verdunklung der    Brillengläser flimmerarm. Würden die Werte bei 60 Hertz - also 30  Hertz  pro Auge liegen, kommt es zu starken Flimmern. Dies kann zu   Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und Unwohlsein führen. 

*Funktioniert 3D via HDMI?*

Wenn man auf einen TV zurückgreift dann schon. Hier muss sowohl der TV   als auch der 3D-Blu-Ray-Player via HDMI 1.4-Kabel verbunden werden. 
Bei einem PC-Monitor sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Hier wird für   120/144Hz bzw. 3D eine Dual-DVI-D-Kabel benötigt, oder aber ein Display   Port-Kabel.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_LED-Backlight_



Spoiler



LED-Backlight ist eine Variante zum Durch- bzw. Beleuchten von LC-Displays. 
 Sie kommt bei so genannten LED-TV Geräten und bei TFT-Computermonitoren   zum Einsatz. Eingesetzt werden weiße oder farbige, zu weiß mischbare   Leuchtdioden (LED), die hinter den Flüssigkristallelementen angeordnet   sind.

 Viele denken das hier LEDs die Darstellung des Bildes auf dem Monitor   übernehmen. Das ist aber falsch. Die LEDs dienen nur als   Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Im Idealfall verhelfen sie zu einem besseren   Kontrast. Wie das funktioniert, zeigt die Erklärung weiter unten. 

 Bei LED unterscheidet man grundsätzlich zwei verschiedene Prinzipien:

Edge-Prinzip:

 Beim Edge-Prinzip sind einige wenige LEDs an den Seiten des Monitors    angebracht und beleuchten von dort aus die gesamte Fläche. Vorteil    hiervon ist eine geringe Gehäusetiefe, allerdings treten oft Probleme    bei der Ausleuchtung auf. Dieses Prinzip verändert den Kontrast des   Monitors nicht. 


Full-LED-Prinzip:


 Beim Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip (engl. _full array with local dimming_)    erleuchten auf der gesamten Bildfläche Leuchtdioden das Bild von    hinten. Das Bild kann gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet werden und der    Kontrast durch lokales Dimmen einzelner LEDs (derjenigen hinter dunklen    Bildbereichen) stark erhöht werden. Wovon aber nicht alle Monitore mit  Direct-LED-Backlight Gebrauch machen.


 Vorteile einer LED-Backlight-Beleuchtung: 



Niedriger Stromverbrauch (nur bei Edge-LED-Prinzip mit weißen LEDs)
Möglichkeit einer flacheren Bauweise der Geräte (nur bei Edge-LED-Prinzip)
Höherer Kontrast durch _local dimming (nur Full-LED-Prinzip!)_
unbeschränkter Farbraum (nur RGB-LED)
Lange Lebensdauer
 

 Nachteile einer LED-Backlight-Beleuchtung:




evtl. ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung
Der erhöhte Kontrast gilt nur für Geräte mit sogenanntem _local dimming_. Bei Geräten mit Edge-LEDs gibt es bezüglich des statischen Kontrastes keine Unterschiede.
Teilweise "Bonbon"-Farben
bei weißen LEDs: im Schnitt etwas schlechterer Farbraum, insbesondere im Vergleich zu High-End Monitoren mit CCFL




-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_LED-Monitore_



Spoiler



LED Monitore sind Monitore, bei denen jeder einzelne Bildpunkt aus einer   oder mehreren LEDs besteht. Grundsätzlich unterscheidet man hier zwei   verschiedene technologische Ansätze: einerseits klassische LED   Bildschirme, die klassische anorganische Leuchtdioden nutzen,   andererseits OLED Bildschirme, die Organische Leuchtdioden nutzen.   Einzelne farbige Pixel bestehen entweder aus drei (RGB) einzelnen   farbigen (O)LEDs oder weißen (O)LEDs

*OLED Monitore:*

Diese Monitore bestehen im Prinzip aus einer Kunststofffolie oder  Platte,  in welcher organische Leuchtdioden integriert sind, welche die   einzelnen Pixel bilden, für farbige Monitore werden in jedem Pixel drei   farbige (RGB) OLEDs integriert oder drei weiße mit Farbfilter; Samsung   setzt in einigen OLEDs Gelb als vierte Grundfarbe ein (RGBG). OLED   Monitore werden schon seit einigen Jahren für sehr kleine Displays, etwa   in Digitalkameras oder Handys eingesetzt, die Produktion großer   Bildschirme bereitet jedoch noch einige technische Probleme und sie sind  konkurrenzfähig teuer. Ein weiteres Problem ist die unterschiedliche   Lebensdauer der verschiedenen Subpixel bei RGB OLED Monitoren. Die   ersten OLED Monitore wurden in den 1980ern vorrangig von Kodak   entwickelt, heute sind die koreanischen Firmen Samsung und LG die   größten OLED Produzenten, auch Sony ist im OLED Bereich aktiv und andere   Display Hersteller arbeiten vielfach zumindest daran. Die ersten OLED   PC Monitore wurden Ende 2011 von Sony auf den Markt gebracht, es  handelt  sich um den PVM-1741, einen 43cm/17" und den PVM-2541   einen 63,5cm/25" Monitor, jeweils mit Full-HD Auflösung, beide nutzen   RGB OLEDs und werden als High-End Grafikermonitore vermarktet, weitere   vergleichbare Monitore sollten in naher Zukunft folgen und sind zum  Teil  auch bereits angekündigt. OLED Monitore sind definitiv _die_   Zukunftstechnologie im Bildschirmbereich und werden vermutlich in den   nächsten 10 Jahren die LCD Monitore weitgehend verdrängen.

Vorteile:

+ Praktisch 0 Reaktionszeit (Um 1 Mikrosekunde, also etwa vier Größenordnungen schneller als LCD)
+ praktisch perfekte Farbwiedergabe (bei RGB-OLEDs)
+ sehr hoher Kontrast (in dunkler Umgebung praktisch _perfektes_ Schwarz)
+ dünne und gebogene oder sogar flexible Displays möglich, aktuell bis  zu  nur ~0,3mm dicke Folien, allerdings sind Flexible Displays noch  nicht  marktreif
+ praktisch 0 Inputlag möglich
+ hohe Bildwiederholraten möglich: während die LCD Technologie mit 120Hz   schon an ihre Grenzen kommt sind hier fast beliebig hohe Frequenzen,   prinzipiell bis in den höheren kHz Bereich möglich
+ praktisch keine Blickwinkelabhängigkeit
+ sehr hohe Pixeldichten möglich

Nachteile:

- Fertigung größerer Monitore aktuell noch sehr teuer
- Unterschiedlich schnelle Alterung der Farben können mit der Zeit zu Farbverfälschungen führen (nur RGB-OLEDs)
- prinzipiell begrenzte Lebensdauer, Lebensdauer sinkt bei höheren Temperaturen oder unter UV-Einfluss deutlich
- sehr feuchtigkeitsempfindlich (das gilt insbesondere für aktuelle Folien Monitore)
- Massiver Kontrastverlust in heller Umgebung

*Klassische LED Monitore:*

Diese Monitore werden schon lange vor allem für Reklamen oder andere   sehr große Spezialbildschirme, etwa in Stadien eingesetzt. Da gängige  Einzel-LEDs mindestens etwa einen Millimeter groß sind schien die   Technik bis vor kurzem für den Heimbereich uninteressant zu sein, da so   nur eine geringe Pixeldichte erzielt werden kann. Auf der CES 2012 hat   Sony jedoch einen LED Full-HD TV mit 140cm Diagonale gezeigt, eine   Massenproduktion ist zwar nicht in Sicht, dennoch soll diese Technologie   nicht unerwähnt bleiben, alleine schon weil mit LED Monitoren häufig   fälschlich LCD Monitore mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung gemeint sind. Wie   bei OLED Farbbildschirmen wird jeder Pixel entweder von drei (RGB-)   LEDs gebildet oder von drei weißen LEDs mit Farbfilter (wobei letzteres   eher theoretisch ist, mir wäre kein derartiger Bildschirm bekannt); als   Anzeigetafeln im öffentlichen Bereich sind auch einfarbige LED   Bildschirme weit verbreitet.

Vorteile:

+ sehr hohe Helligkeit möglich, daher outdoor tauglich (erheblich heller als OLED oder irgendeine andere gängige Technologie)
+ Praktisch 0 Reaktionszeit (Um 10 Nanosekunden; in der Praxis durch die Ansteuerung begrenzt)
+ praktisch perfekte Farbwiedergabe (bei RGB-LEDs)
+ sehr hoher Kontrast (in dunkler Umgebung praktisch _perfektes_ Schwarz)
+ dünne und gebogene oder sogar flexible Displays möglich (aber dicker als OLED, min ~1mm)
+ lange Lebensdauer (erheblich höher als die Lebensdauer von OLED Monitoren)
+ praktisch 0 Inputlag möglich
+ Kleinserien exotischer Formate und sehr großer Modelle vergleichsweise günstig möglich
+ sehr effizient, im Vergleich zur Helligkeit niedriger Energieverbrauch
+ hohe Bildwiederholraten möglich: während die LCD Technologie mit 120Hz   schon an ihre Grenzen kommt sind hier beliebig hohe Frequenzen,   prinzipiell bis in den MHz Bereich möglich
+ praktisch keine Blickwinkelabhängigkeit

Nachteile:

- bis auf weiteres keine Massenproduktion und sehr teuer, wirklich preiswert wird diese Technologie wohl nie werden
- Dicker als OLED, keine Folienmonitore möglich
- Pixeldichte gering, mehr als ~50dpi sind wohl bis auf weiteres nicht   möglich, damit kommt die Technik in absehbarer Zukunft nicht für PC   Monitore in Frage, wohl aber für TVs (vgl.: Plasma TVs)
- Unterschiedlich schnelle Alterung der Farben können mit der Zeit zu   Farbverfälschungen führen, wobei das Problem aufgrund der generell   höheren Lebensdauer weit geringer ist als bei OLEDs (nur RGB-LEDs)
- schnellere Alterung bei hohen Temperaturen (wobei das Problem geringer ist als bei OLEDs)


PMOLED vs.: AMOLED:

Insbesondere Samsung bewirbt seine OLED Displays als "AMOLED"- doch was   hat es damit auf sich? AMOLED steht für Akivmatrix-OLED und bezeichnet   ein OLED Display, bei dem jede einzelne OLED über einen Transistor   angesteuert wird; das ist ab einer bestimmten Bildschirmgröße nötig, da   die Bahnwiderstände im Substrat bei größeren Displays immer weiter   zunehmen und eine direkte, passive (PMOLED) Ansteuerung nicht mehr   möglich ist. Die AMOLED Technologie ist also prinzipiell erforderlich um   OLED Displays zu bauen, die größer als etwa 7,5cm/3Zoll sind. Auch bei   klassischen LED Bildschirmen kann man zwischen der aktiven und der   passiven Ansteuerung unterscheiden, mir ist jedoch nicht bekannt, welche   der Technologien hier in der Praxis vorherrscht.

Auch klassische LCD Monitore werden meist als Aktivmatrix Bildschirme   gebaut, man bezeichnet solche Monitore nach den verwendeten Transistoren   auch als "TFTs"; da auch bei AMOLEDs TFTs zum Einsatz kommen wäre eine   (verwirrende) Alternativbezeichnung also TFT-OLED...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Monitoranschlüsse_



Spoiler



VGA: 

VGA steht für *V*ideo *G*raphics *A*rray und ist ein   analoger Bildübertragungsstandard für Stecker- und Kabelverbindungen   zwischen Grafikkarten und Anzeigegeräten. Eingeführt wurde dieser 1987   von IBM. Aufgrund der analogen Übertragung des Bildsignals ist er für   Grafikauflösungen über 1280×1024 nur noch bedingt geeignet, Full HD   (1920x1080 Pixel) lässt sich allerdings erreichen. Auch Auflösungen von  2048x1536 sind möglich. Allerdings steigen bei solchen Auflösungen auch  die Anforderungen die das Kabel mit sich bringen muss. In der heutigen  Zeit  ist der digitale DVI-Anschluss vorzuziehen, da durch die  Analogisierung  des  Bildes durch die Grafikkarte und die anschließende   Re-Digitalisierung  des Bildes im Displaycontroller unweigerlich   Qualitätseinbußen  entstehen. Dies ist bei DVI nicht der Fall. 

DVI:

DVI steht für *D*igital *V*isual *I*nterface und ist eine   elektronische Schnittstelle zur Übertragung von Videodaten. DVI ist im   heutigen Monitorbereich der Anschlussstandard. Zudem ermöglicht DVI  die wahlweise Übertragung von analogen und digitalen Bilddaten (Nur  DVI-I). Die  maximale Leitungslänge beim Anschluss eines DVI-Endgerätes  (Monitor)  hängt von der Dämpfung und dem Übersprechen  in der  Verbindungsleitung  sowie von der Qualität der Signalverstärkung  ab. So  sollte eine  maximale Leitungslänge von 10 Metern nicht  überschritten  werden. Wird  diese überschritten kann es sein, das das Bild unscharf  wirkt, oder  überhaupt nicht beim Monitor ankommt. Sollten jedoch mehr  als 10 Meter  Kabel von nöten sein, so wird der Einsatz eines  DVI-Verstärkers  empfohlen. 

Abhängig von der Pinbelegung eines DVI-Anschlusses kann dieser analoge    (DVI-A), digitale (DVI-D), oder analoge und digitale (DVI-I) Signale    übertragen. Zudem ist es möglich, zwei digitale Signale zugleich zu    übertragen (Dual-Link), womit dann höhere Auflösungen möglich sind.
*
Single-Link-Kabel:*

Die mögliche Auflösung bei Single-Link-Kabeln umfassen daher   beispielsweise bei 60 Hz 1600×1200 Pixel (UXGA), oder auch noch   1920×1200 (WUXGA).


*Dual-Link-Kabel:*

Bei Dual-Link-Kabeln ist entsprechend die 2-fache Pixelzahl möglich.  Durch eine Reduzierung der   Bildwiederholfrequenz sind auch noch höhere  Auflösungen möglich.


*120/144Hz + 3D via DVI: *

Für den Betrieb von 120/144Hz bzw. 3D ist *zwingend* ein Dual Link-DVI-D-Kabel erforderlich.


DVI-D ist aufwärts kompatibel  zu HDMI, wodurch alle DVI-D-Signale nach   HDMI umgewandelt werden  können. Umgekehrt lassen sich aber nicht alle   HDMI-Signale nach DVI-D  umwandeln. Beispielsweise ist ein Kopierschutz   wie HDCP bei DVI-D nur optional.


HDMI: 

HDMI steht für *H*igh *D*efinition *M*ultimedia* I*nterface   und ist eine ab Mitte 2003 entwickelte Schnittstelle für die   volldigitale Übertragung von Audio- und Video-Daten in der   Unterhaltungselektronik.  Sie vereinheitlicht existierende Verfahren,   erhöht gegenüber diesen die  Qualitätsmerkmale und bietet außerdem auch   ein zusammenhängendes Kopierschutzkonzept (DRM). Die aktuelle   HDMI-Version ist 1.4a. Diese ist auch notwendig falls man vor hat,   3D-Inhalte (3D-Blu-Ray) auf dem TV wiederzugeben. Hier muss sowohl der   TV als auch das Abspielgerät (Blu-Ray-Player) diese HDMI-Version   unterstützen.

Von der HDMI-Organisation sind bisher maximal 15 Meter lange Kabel    vorgesehen. Vereinzelt sind auch Längen bis zu 20 Metern erhältlich, die    aber nicht in allen Fällen problemlos funktionieren. Außerdem gibt es    spezielle Kabel mit Lichtwellenleitern, die eine Länge bis zu 100   Metern erlauben.  Bei Kabellängen bis zu fünf Metern sind aufgrund der   digitalen Übertragung auch minder-qualitative Kabel ausreichend.

Ab einer Kabellänge von zirka zehn Metern ist bei qualitativ    hochwertigen Kabeln mit weniger Übertragungsfehlern zu rechnen. Ob diese    auftreten, lässt sich aufgrund der bei HDMI verwendeten  TMDS-Kodierung   sehr einfach an der resultierenden Bildqualität  beurteilen. Das kann   man durch farbiges „Auf-blitzen“ von Bildpunkten  (Pixel) oder ganzer   Pixelreihen erkennen.

Aber auch bei den HDMI-Kabeln gibt es Unterschiede. Grundsätzlich sind die Kabel in fünf verschiedene Klassen eingeteilt:

*HDMI-Standard:*


 Das Standardkabel beinhaltet nur die Grundleistungen, sowie die    Mindestanforderungen, 1080i bzw. 720p mit einer Frequenz von mindestens    75 MHz zu übertragen. Die Übertragung ist bis zu einer Kabellänge von    10 Metern möglich. Die übertragbare Datenrate beträgt mindestens   1,782  GBit/s und maximal 2,25 GBit/s.



*HDMI-Standard mit Ethernet: *


 Ähnliche Eigenschaften wie das Standard-Kabel, nur mit einem zusätzlichen HDMI-Ethernet-Channel (*HEC*) für eine Netzwerkverbindung.



*HDMI-Standard Automotive:*
*
*
 Standard-HDMI-Kabel mit Stecker-Typ E, die nur im Fahrzeugbereich    eingesetzt werden. Diese Kabel wurden extra für die Anforderungen im    Fahrzeugbereich entwickelt, um z.B. Temperaturschwankungen und    Vibrationen zu widerstehen. Die Auflösung ist auf 720p/1080i beschränkt


*HDMI-High Speed:


*    Diese Kabel übertragen Full HD 3D und Deep Color bis  1080p mit einer   Frequenz von mindestens 340 MHz. Die übertragbare  Datenrate beträgt   mindestens 8,16 GBit/s und maximal 10,2 GBit/s.  Außerdem ist 4K2K  möglich. Mit High Speed HDMI-Kabeln ist eine Distanz  von bis zu 7,50  Meter Kabellänge möglich.


*HDMI-High Speed mit Ethernet:*


 Wie High Speed HDMI-Kabel nur mit einem zusätzlichen HDMI-Ethernet-Channel mit 100 MBit/s (*HEC*) für eine Netzwerkverbindung.


Weitere HDMI-Fakten:

Weitere Fakten zum Thema HDMI:

- das Videosignal entspricht in der Basisversion HDMI 1.0 im  Wesentlichen  DVI-D, deshalb sind auch einfache, passive Adapter möglich

- HDMI ist primär der Nachfolger der ungeliebten aber weit verbreiteten analogen SCART Schnittstelle

- es kann auch ein _Fersteuerungssignal (CEC)_ übertragen; damit  ist  es zumindest prinzipiell zum Beispiel möglich einen kompatiblen TV  via  PC über HDMI zu steuern; CEC unterstützt folgende Befehle:

*- One Touch Play:* erlaubt einem Gerät sofort abgespielt zu werden und die aktive Quelle zu werden 
*- System Standby:*  schaltet alle verbundenen Geräte in Standby  Preset Transfer erlaubt  einem Tuner, alle Sendereinstellungen eines  angeschlossenen TV-Gerätes  zu übernehmen 
*- One Touch Record:* startet die sofortige Aufzeichnung des aktuell am TV dargestellten Programmes 
*- Timer Programming:* erlaubt einem Gerät (z. B. TV) die Timer-Programmierung eines Aufzeichnungsgerätes (z. B. DVD-Recorder) 
*- System Information:* untersucht alle angeschlossenen Systemkomponenten nach deren Busadressen und Konfigurationen 
*- Deck Control:*  erlaubt einem Gerät (z. B. TV) die  Wiedergabekontrolle über ein  Abspielgerät Tuner Control stellt einem  Gerät die Tunersteuerung eines  anderen Gerätes zur Verfügung 
*- Vendor Specific Commands:*  herstellerabhängige,  gerätespezifische Steuerfunktionen OSD Display  erlaubt einem Gerät die  Nutzung des OSD (On Screen Display) des TVs zur  Darstellung von Text 
*- Device Menu Control:* stellt einem  Gerät die Nutzung des Menüs  eines anderen Gerätes zur Verfügung Routing  Control steuert das  Umschalten von Signalquellen Remote Control Pass  Through erlaubt die  Weiterleitung von Fernbedienungskommandos im System 
*- Device OSD Name Transfer:* leitet die bevorzugten Gerätenamen zum TV weiter




DisplayPort:


DisplayPort (DP) ist ein durch die VESA genormter,  universeller und   lizenzfreier Verbindungsstandard für die Übertragung  von Bild- und   Tonsignalen. Anwendungsbereiche sind im Wesentlichen der  Anschluss von   Bildschirmen und Fernsehgeräten an Computer, DVD-Spieler und ähnliche   Geräte. DisplayPort wurde ursprünglich entworfen, um den Umstieg auf   digitale  Schnittstellen, die eine Voraussetzung für eine höhere   Anzeigequalität  sind, zu beschleunigen. Darüber hinaus soll der   Anschluss weniger Platz  benötigen und ist daher besser für tragbare   Anzeigegeräte, wie zum  Beispiel Notebooks, geeignet. Die aktuelle   Version 1.2 wurde am 22. Dezember 2010 veröffentlicht. Neuerungen sind   unter anderem Stereoskopie (3D), die Farbräume xvYCC, scRGB sowie Adobe   RGB 1998. 



Der Displayport eignet sich deswegen dafür, weil er anders als z.B.  (Mini)-HDMI keinen Taktgeber in der Grafikkarte benötigt. Dadurch ist es  möglich, sechs Monitoranschlüsse auf einem Slotblecht einer  (speziellen) Grafikkarte unterzubringen. 

ATI Radeon



Ein DisplayPort-Anschluss ist in der Regel Voraussetzung falls man  vorhat,  mehr als zwei Monitore an seine AMD-Grafikkarte anzuschließen.  Mehr zum  Thema "Eyefinity" findet ihr hier:

AMD Eyefinity Technology
AMD ATI Eyefinity Thread



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Input Lag/Latenzzeit, Reaktionszeit, Tearing

_


Spoiler



Input Lag/Latenzzeit: 

Als Input Lag  wird die zeitliche Differenz aufgefasst, die zwischen der    Signalzuspielung (Grafikkarte) zum Monitor vergeht, bis der   entsprechende  Bildschirminhalt ausgegeben wird.
   Verursacht wird diese Differenz durch die im Monitor stattfindende   Signalverarbeitung. Hierzu zählen die Interpolation bei der Darstellung   von Auflösungen, die von der nativen Auflösung des Monitors abweichen,   Overdrive-Verfahren, Kontrast- und sonstige Farbanpassungen.

Der Input Lag ist einer der wichtigsten Werte, wenn es für den Kunden   darum geht, einen passenden Gaming-Monitor zu finden. Je höher der   ermittelte Wert, umso weniger eignet sich der Monitor zum Spielen. Die   Input Lag-Werte werden immer in Millisekunden (ms) angegeben. Diese   Werte findet man nicht auf den Verpackungen des Monitors. Hier muss man   sich auf die Testberichte von PCGH oder Prad.de verlassen. Bei Prad.de wird der Input Lag als Latenzzeit bezeichnet. 

Bemerkbar ist der Input Lag bereits auf dem Desktop. Sobald der   Mauscousor auf dem Monitor mit einer Verzögerung reagiert, wenn ihr die   Maus bewegt, ist der Input Lag bereits zu hoch. 


Reaktionszeit: 

Die Reaktionszeit bezeichnet die Zeit, welche immer in Millisekunden   angegeben ist, die ein Bildpunkt eines LCD benötigt, um seinen Zustand   zu wechseln. Je kleiner dieser Wert ist, desto schneller kann das Bild   wechseln, ohne dass das Bild verschwimmt. Dieses Verschwimmen ist für   PC-Spieler ein großes Dorn im Auge, da das Umfeld dadurch unscharf wird,   und sich Details nicht mehr deutlich erkennen lassen. Vorallem die   Freund-Feind-Erkennung in schnellen Ego-Shootern leidet darunter   deutlich. Durch die relativ neue 120/144Hz-Technik versucht man dem Problem   der Schlierenbildung wieder Herr zu werden. Eine genaue Erklärung zur   120/144Hz-Technik bei Monitoren findet ihr weiter oben in diesem Thread. 



Tearing:

Tearing (von engl. "tear" = zerreißen) ist ein unerwünschter Effekt (ein   sogenanntes „Artefakt“) beim Anzeigen von bewegten Bildern. Dieser   Effekt kann sowohl bei Computerspielen als auch bei der Filmwiedergabe   auftreten. Zu dem Effekt kann es kommen, wenn der Aufbau und das   Anzeigen der  Einzelbilder nicht mit der Monitorwiedergabe   synchronisiert ist. Der  Betrachter sieht dann möglicherweise mehrere   Teile aufeinander folgender  Einzelbilder zur selben Zeit, d.h. die   Bilder wirken „zerrissen“.

Um hier gegenzusteuern hat man die vertikale Synchronisation (kurz:   VSYNC) ins Leben gerufen. Moderne Flachbildschirme verwenden eine   (manchmal auch zwei) Bildwiederholfrequenzen, üblicherweise 60 Hz und 75   Hz. Daher haben Grafikkarten bzw. Grafiktreiber heute meist eine   VSYNC-Option.  Ist diese aktiviert, synchronisiert der Grafikprozessor   oder -treiber  das Bild mit der Bildwiederholrate des Monitors, auch   wenn die  Grafikkarte wesentlich höhere Bildfolgeraten bereitstellen   könnte. Daher  haben auch Spiele und andere Programme, die hohe   Anforderungen an die  Grafik stellen, teils einen Parameter VSYNC, der   in den  Optionen aktiviert werden kann, wenn Darstellungsprobleme   auftreten, und  dann an den Treiber weitergereicht wird. Ist die   Grafikkarte deutlich  schneller, als ein Spiel es erfordert, wird durch   vertikale  Synchronisation die benötigte Leistung und damit die Abwärme   reduziert.

Eine weitere Technik zum vermindern von Tearing ist das so genannte   triple buffering (Dreifachpufferung). Ziel des Verfahrens ist es, die   bei gleichzeitiger Verwendung von VSync (vertikale Synchronisation) und   Doppelpufferung (_double buffering_) auftretenden Nachteile  während  des Bildaufbaus zu kompensieren. Diese Technik sollte nur  eingeschaltet  werden, wenn auch Vsync aktiviert ist. Die Vorteile  liegen klar auf der  Hand: eine optimale Bildqualität sowie kein  Leistungsverlust.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_IPS-Glitzern_



Spoiler



*Was ist das sogenannte IPS-Glitzern?*

Das lässt sich eigentlich nicht wirklich vernünftig beschreiben. Am besten ist es, wenn man sich folgendes vorstellt:

Nehmen wir mal an, auf dem Monitor ist eine weiße oder eine tief   schwarze Fläche zu sehen. Genau dann kann es vorkommen, das man das   Gefühl hat auf eine Kristaline Schicht zu schauen, welche eben glitzert.   Das Glitzern kommt von der Folie, die die Hersteller direkt auf das    Panel aufbringen, um dessen Eigenschaften in Punkto Reflektion und    Betrachtungswinkel zu verbessern. Daher auch der Name "IPS-Glitzern".   Oftmals kann es auch vorkommen, das dieses Glitzern nur an den Rändern   des Monitors auftritt. Ein weiterer Punkt ist das oftmals zu aggressiv   eingestellte Overdrive. Dadurch kann dieser Effekt gegebenenfalls   verstärkt werden. 

Diese glitzernde Oberfläche darf man aber auf keinen Fall mit einer   spiegelnden Oberfläche verwechseln. Das die Oberfläche spiegelt, kommt   nämlich hier nicht vor. 

Das ganze klingt auf den ersten Blick wahrscheinlich für den ein oder   anderen wirklich übel. Fakt ist aber, das nicht jeder dieses Glitzern   wahrnimmt. Einige nehmen es als kristallines Glitzern wahr, die anderen   als schmutzigen Schmierfilm und wieder andere bemerken es gar nicht.   Scheinbar ist die Wahrnehmung auch Entfernungsabhängig. Je näher man an   dem Gerät sitzt, umso stärker kann es auffallen. Daher wäre hier die   beste Empfehlung, das ganze selber mal zu testen.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
Displayoberflächen - Matt, spiegelnd & reflektiv_



Spoiler



Der überwiegende Anteil der heute verkauften PC Monitore hat eine Matte   Oberfläche, danneben gibt es auch spiegelnde Monitore und zumindest   prinzipiell gibt es auch noch eine weitere Klasse: die reflektiven   Monitore. An diesen Eigenschaften scheiden sich die Geister: die einen   führen an, dass man bei spiegelnden Monitoren in heller Umgebung   allenfalls sich selbst sieht, andere meinen, dass spiegelnde Monitore   auf wundersame Weise bessere Farben und/oder Kontraste bieten sollen...   doch was stimmt nun?

Zunächst muss man einmal festhalten, dass sich Matte und spiegelnde   Bildschirme beim Betrieb in sehr dunkler Umgebung praktisch nicht   unterscheiden; keine der beiden Technologien ist hier im Vorteil oder   Nachteil, das Bild sieht absolut gleich aus, die Eigenschaften kommen   erst in hellerer Umgebung zu tragen.

In heller Umgebung sieht die Sache schon anders aus: hier sind zwei   Effekte zu beobachten: einerseits ein Kontrastverlust und andererseits   eben Spiegelungen an spiegelnden Bildschirmen. Die Kontrastverluste   entstehen dadurch, dass der Bildschirm von vorne beleuchtet wird, das   auftreffende Licht wird vom Bildschirm diffus reflektiert und   überstrahlt das eigentliche Bild; dunkle Flächen erscheinen so   unverhältnismäßig heller. Bei selbstleuchtenden Bildschirmen, etwa   (O)LED, CRT oder Plasma Bildschirmen aber auch einer Beamerleinwand kann   der Kontrastverlust so weit gehen, dass man nichtsmehr erkennen kann,   klassische LCDs sind in der Regel zumindest zu einem kleinen Teil   reflexiv sodass selbst in sehr heller Umgebung je nach Bildschirm in der   Regel zumindest ein Kontrast von ~1:1,5 bleibt; interressant ist, dass   der Kontrast bereits in sehr dunkler Umgebung nennenswert abnimmt da  das  vom Monitor ausgehende Licht die Umgebung beleuchtet und dieses zum   Teil auf den Monitor zurückstrahlt. Genau hier setzen spiegelnde   Displays an: die Idee, dahinter ist einfach: die verspiegelte Oberfläche   soll einen Teil des einfallenden Lichtes ablenken sodass möglichst   wenig Licht das Panel trifft und der Kontrastverlust möglichst gering   bleibt. Befindet sich die Lichtquelle, wenn man das Spiegelbild   entstehende betrachtet nicht im Blickfeld und hält sich die   Umgebungshelligkeit allgemein in Grenzen funktioniert das ganz gut;   befindet sich die Lichtquelle aber im sichtbaren Bereich des   Spiegelbildes kommt es zu einer störenden Spiegellung, ist die Umgebung   zu hell wird schließlich das _eigene Spiegelbild_ so hell, dass es   deutlicher zu sehen ist als der eigentliche Bildschirminhalt;  spätestens  an diesem Punkt sind matte Displays klar im Vorteil.

->In wirklich dunkler Umgebung nehmen sich die beiden Technologien nichts

->In sehr heller Umgebung sind matte Displays klar im Vorteil

->In mäßig heller Umgebung kann ein spiegelndes Display unter   Umständen mit deutlich höheren Kontrasten punkten. Man muss dabei aber   darauf achten, dass keine störende Lichtquelle im Spiegelbild sichtbar   ist.

->kleine Punktlichtquellen, wie etwa die Tasten einer beleuchteten   Tastatur können bei spiegelnden Displays in dunkler Umgebung störende   Spiegelungen verursachen ohne gleichzeitig negative Auswirkungen auf den   Kontrast zu haben

"Halb Matt":

Auch sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass verschiedene Displays   unterschiedlich stark spiegeln, auch interressant ist Sonys "Xbrite"   Beschichtung, diese ist zwar matt, reflekiert das einfallende Licht aber   tendentiell eher in die Richtung des Ausfallswinkels bei einem  normalen  Spiegel; dadurch lässt sich ein ähnlicher Effekt erzielen, wie  mit  einer spiegelnden Beschichtung, es sind jedoch keine klaren   Spiegelbilder erkennbar. In sehr Heller Umgebung ist die Technik dennoch   im Vergleich zu normalen matten Displays die schlechtere Wahl. Leider   gibt es nur wenige ältere Monitore mit dieser Technik, da Sony die   Produktion klassischer LCD Desktopmonitore eingestellt hat; man findet   derartige Monitore aber in einigen Sony Notebooks.
Einige Bildschirme sind auch durch eine Glasscheibe vor dem Panel   geschützt, diese kann jedoch auch mit einer anti-Reflexionsbeschichtung   versehen sein sodass nicht alle Glasscheiben gleich stark spiegeln

Mattieren:

Will man einen spiegelnden Monitor zu einem matten machen kann man ihn   mit einer Mattierungsfolie bekleben. Es ist leider nicht ganz einfach   diese Folien blasenfrei aufzutragen, um perfekt mit dem Rand   abzuschließen muss man außerdem den Displayrahmen entfernen womit in der   Regel die Garantie verloren geht. Beachten sollte man auch, dass es   große Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Folien gibt, manche   verschlechtern etwa Kontrast und/oder Helligkeit deutlich.

Verspiegeln:

Auch wenn man ein Display _verspiegeln_ will kann man zur Folie   greifen; das ist aber nicht immer der Fall: viele matte Displays sind in   Wahrheit verspiegelt und besitzen nur eine matte Beschichtung, die   entfernt werden kann.

Reflektiv:

Reflektive und insbesondere auch Transflektive Displays müssen hier   gesondert betrachtet werden: einfallendes Licht wird von ihnen nicht   einfach gleichmäßig diffus reflektiert sondern wird an dunklen Pixeln   weniger stark reflektiert als an hellen; daher kann das Umgebungslicht   solche Displays beleuchten und sie behalten auch in sehr heller Umgebung   einen Kontrast von etwa 1:10. Transreflektive Displays besitzen eine   Hintergrundbeleuchtung um in dunkler Umgebung auch noch funktionieren zu   können, Reflektive Displays verlassen sich vollständig auf das   Umgebungslicht. Transreflexive und reflexive Displays gibt es auf LCD   und ChLCD Basis, rein reflekive auch auf Basis von elektronischem Papier   (eInk Display); Derartige Displays kommen aktuell vor allem bei   Navigationsgeräten, E-Books, Taschenrechnern und tragbaren Messgeräten   zum Einsatz (vielfach nur einfarbig), man kann sie auch bei einer   Handvoll Tablets, Handys, Subnotebooks und MP3 Playern finden, Desktop   PC Bildschirme dieser Art sind mir nicht bekannt. Auch gewöhnliche LCDs   sind, wie gesagt, eingeschränkt reflektiv aber nur zu einem sehr   geringen Anteil; in sehr heller Umgebung sinkt der Kontrast in der Regel   auf deutlich unter 1:2 was aber zur Not noch ausreichen kann um etwa   Schrift zu erkennen.
___

Leider werden in gängigen Tests weder der Kontrastverlust noch die   Spiegelstärke ermittelt, bestenfalls, vor allem bei Mobilgeräten findet   man einfache, nicht standardisierte outdoor Praxistests



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Kontrast & dynamischer Kontrast_



Spoiler



Kontrast & dynamischer Kontrast: 

Das Wort "Kontrast" bezeichnet den Unterschied zwischen hellen und    dunklen Bereichen eines Bildes. Der Kontrast gibt also das Verhältnis    von minimaler (schwarz) und maximaler (weiß) Leuchtdichte bei    aufeinanderfolgender Darstellung an. Die Farben werden bei dieser Angabe    nicht berücksichtigt.

Viele Hersteller benutzen aber für ihre Werbemaßnahmen den sogeannten    dynamischen Kontrast. Der dynamische Kontrast gibt das Verhältnis von    minimaler Leuchtdichte (schwarz) bei  heruntergefahrener    Hintergrundbeleuchtung und maximaler Leichtdichte  (weiß) bei höchster    Hintergrundbeleuchtung an. Durch die Regelung der    Hintergrundbeleuchtungen entstehen dann extreme Kontrastwerte wie    beispielsweise 50.000.000 : 1.

Im Grunde ist dieser dynamische Kontrast aber unwichtig, denn er kann    nur für Unterschiede zwischen aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern genutzt    werden - nicht für Helligkeitsunterschiede in einem Bild. Eine    Zwischenform sind Kontrastangaben mit flächigen Full-LED-Backlights (_Siehe: 2. TFT-Technik --> LED-Backlight_).    Diese können oft Teile ihres Backlights unabhängig Regeln, so dass    einzelne Bildbereiche wesentlich dunkler oder heller ausfallen können    und der Kontrast innerhalb eines Bildes steigt. Da diese Bereiche    deutlich größer sind, als ein Pixel, kann die Technik aber nicht genutzt    werden, um besonders kontrastreiche Kanten zu darzustellen - hier   zählt  allein der statische Kontrast, der deswegen beim Kauf über allen    anderen Angaben stehen sollte. Wie bei vielen Werten sollte man auch    hier selbstständig nach entsprechenden Testergebnissen recherchieren  und   nicht auf Herstellerangaben hoffen.

Zu allen Kontrastmessungen ist allgemein anzumerken, dass sie gänzlich    ohne Umgebungslicht stattfinden. Dies ist messtechnisch präziser, aber    praxisfern und muss beim Vergleich verschiedener Geräte beachtet  werden.   So sinkt das reale Kontrastverhältniss bei mattierten Displays  durch   gestreutes Licht aus der Umgebung kontinuierlich mit steigender    Helligkeit - die Displayoberfläche ist eben (selbst bei  ausgeschaltetem   Monitor) nicht schwarz, sondern gräulich. Nicht  mattierte Displays   werden aus diesem Grund oftmals mit besonders gutem  Kontrast und sattem   schwarz beworben, denn sie streuen einfallendes  Licht nicht in Richtung   des Benutzers. Die im Gegenzug erfolgenden  Reflektionen können  natürlich  umso störender sein, wenn sie das Auge  des Benutzers treffen,  da dieser  nun nicht nur einen kleinen,  gestreuten Teil abbekommt,  sondern alles  und vom eigentlich  Displayinhalt gegebenenfalls gar nichts  mehr sieht.
Besonderes Augenmerk verdient dieser Aspekt, wenn reflektive und    transmissive Displays verglichen werden, z.B. bei eBook-Readern. Die    Werte einer eInk und einer LCD Messung können nicht auf gleichem Wege    ermittelt werden und sind somit auch nicht direkt vergleichbar.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Was ist die perfekte Einstellung für meinen Monitor & wie kann ich meinen Monitor testen?_



Spoiler



Die passende Einstellung ist bei einem Monitor durchaus wichtig. Fast   alle Monitore werden mit einer Werkseinstellung und vordeffinierten   Bildmodi ausgeliefert.
Meistens sind diese Einstellungen aber weit unter den wirklichen   Farbfähigkeiten des gekaufen Monitors. Gerade Besitzern von hochwertigen   IPS und MVP/PVA-Monitoren dürfte das schon länger klar sein. Doch nur   wie finde ich die perfekte Einstellung für mein Gerät? Die folgenden   Zeilen sollen ein bisschen Licht in das dunkle bringen. 

Nun, kurz gesagt die "perfekte" Einstellung gibt es nicht. Jeder Mensch   hat eine andere Farbwahrnehmung. Für den einen wirkt das Bild zu hell,   für den anderen zu dunkel. Der nächste findet den Kontrastwert zu hoch,   usw. usw. 

Genau das sind die Gründe warum sich jeder einzelne mit diesem Thema befassen sollte, wenn er Wert auf ein gutes Bild legt. 

*Wie finde ich die für mich passende Einstellung? *

Nun, dazu gibt es diverse Hilfsmittel. Welche das sind, werden wir hier aufzeigen.

Hilfsmittel:

- Wenn´s schnell gehen muss-Test
Einfach eine Blu-Ray in das Laufwerk und die Farben anhand des laufenden   Films passend einstellen. Zum Empfehlen: Transformers oder Inception
*ACHTUNG:* Wirklich perfekte Ergebnise kann man damit aber nicht erreichen, da jeder Film eine andere Farbgestalltung hat! 

- Monitortest
Der Monitorpionier "Eizo" bietet zum Beispiel auf seiner Website einen Monitortest zum kostenlosen Download an.
EIZO: Monitortest

- Windows 7
Was die wenigsten wissen ist, das Windows 7 bereits ein eigenes Tool   integriert hat, um den Monitor passend einstellen zu können.
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> dccw.exe --> Enter_

- Tool zum finden von Pixelfehlern
PRAD | Testprogramme | TFT-Test

- Schlierentest
PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest

- All-in-One Test
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens


- Gedruckte Vorlage
Also ein z.B. Kalibrationsbild ausdrucken und zum Abgleich nehmen    (liefert schon einmal die passende Abstimmung für die Bearbeitung    eigener Drucksachen). Wenn Zweifel an der Farbechtheit des Druckers    bestehen, alternativ mit Printmedien versuchen, die ihre Inhalte (z.T.    zeitversetzt) auch digital anbieten (z.B. ältere PCGH-Artikel im alten    Heft und auf aktueller DVD. Dabei beachten dass Papier nicht immer    reinweiß ist)

- Der eigene Augen-Test
Unser meschliches Auge ist wohl noch immer der beste Test, um   festzustellen ob wir mit einem Bild zufrieden sind. Daher: Nie zu 100%   auf Programme und Tools verlassen, sondern ggf. manuell das Bild   abändern, bis es einem zusagt. 


Zu beachten ist jedoch folgendes:

- Stärkere Farbstiche können auch durch die Serienstreuung bedingt sein.    Ggf. lohnt sich ein Austausch des Monitors. (Neukauf oder RMA)
- Farbkorrekturen knabbern an der Zahl der darstellbaren Farben. Wer    eine Farbe stark runterregelt, riskiert Banding (ein Grund mehr für    Monitore, die so etwas gar nicht erst nötig haben)                          

Und was ist mit den kostenpflichtigen Tools/Geräten?

Einige Hersteller bieten kostenpflichtige Tools/Geräte zur Justierung   der Farbdarstellung an. Diese Tools sind aber für den Home-Anwender   (Außnahme: Hobby-Fotografen) unnötig. Die oben genannten Tools sind   völlig ausreichend für eine gute Farbkallibierung.

Für Hobby bzw. Profifotografen, Webdesigner, Videobearbeitung, AutoCAD   etc. sind diese hauptsächlich vorgesehen, da die Farbdarstellung auf   Grafiken, Fotos, Videos und Ausdrucken übereinstimmen muss. 

-  X-Rite
-  Datacolor
-  Pantone







-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_5. |_ _Monitor Zubehör

_


Spoiler



nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Preis ab 120€
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Einzelbrille (942-11431-0003-001/942-11431-0005-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Preis ab 73€




-------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Das wäre es soweit!

Ich bitte um Kritik,  Anregungen, Vorschläge! 

Gruß
Pain​


----------



## Fatalii (1. März 2012)

*AW: TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll*

Eine sehr schöne Übersicht! Kompliment für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast. Für mich sind da alle wichtigen Monitore drin.
Der eine oder andere Syncmaster könnte noch ergänzt werden, aber ich denke die Nutzer dieser Geräte könnten sich kurz zu Wort melden,
die Daten auflisten und der Startpost wird nach und nach ergänzt.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man anstatt Gaming/Office, zu den einzelnen Monitoren etwas schreibt. Gerade die Dell IPS Monitore eignen sich doch
hervorragend zur Bildbearbeitung, Grafikerstellung usw. Sprich man weist extra daraufhin, dass diese Monitore ein sehr guter Kompromiss
zwischen Farbdarstellung (IPS Domäne) und Spieletauglichkeit (Reaktionszeit, bei TN-Panelen niedriger) sind. z.B. in unterschiedlichen 
Farben. Man schreibt Gaming Office und Bildbearbeitung und dahinter ein + ; ein - oder ein =; so kann man direkt die Vorteile des Monitors erkennen.
Achso einen Hinweis auf 3D-Gaming Kompatiblität, wäre auch eine sinvolle Erweiterung.

Auch eine ganz kurze Erläuterung zur TN-Technik und IPS-Technik, sowie die Vorteile eines glänzenden oder matten Displays bzw Rahmens,
würden das Infopaket abrunden. Eine Angabe zur Markteinführung z.B. 09/2011, würden zeigen, dass es ein neues Produkt ist oder
ließen den Rückschluss, dass der Monitor schon länger auf dem Markt ist.

Ich will deine Arbeit nicht schlecht machen, ganz gewiss nicht! Auf die Art und Weise wäre es ausführlicher, aufklärender und jeder hätte etwas davon.
Gerne biete ich meine Hilfe an. Ich bin zwar kein Displayexperte, aber technisch versert und interessiert.
Ich weiß das sind viele Punkte und man muss sie nicht sofort einpflegen, aber so wird es evtl angepinnt und vielleicht steuert PCGH ja auch 
die eine oder andere Empfehlung/Meinung dazu bei?!

MfG

P.S: Sorry für die ganzen Anregungen, aber irgendwie kam mir das alles spontan in den Sinn. Ich hoffe du fühlst dich nicht gekränkt.


----------



## conspiracy (1. März 2012)

*AW: TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Übersicht! Kompliment für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast. Für mich sind da alle wichtigen Monitore drin.
> Der eine oder andere Syncmaster könnte noch ergänzt werden, aber ich denke die Nutzer dieser Geräte könnten sich kurz zu Wort melden,
> die Daten auflisten und der Startpost wird nach und nach ergänzt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich fühle mich auf keinen Fall gekränkt und finde die Anregungen super  .. 

Ich finde die Idee gut die Monitore schon noch spezifischer für ihre Eignungen zu kennzeichnen, jedoch habe ich alles erstmal bewusst recht "neutral" und objektiv aufgelistet. Weil entscheiden ob ein Monitor sich speziell gerade für Bildbearbeitung eignet, das wollte ich selbst erstmal nicht beurteilen  .. viele Meinungen habe ich hierzu schon gelesen die sagen das die Dells sich nur bedingt dazu eignen .. aber das soll an sich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und das aus genannten Meinungen und Eindrücken "Filtern" .. du hast trotzdem recht, IPS Panels eignen sich generell eher zur Bildbearbeitung und ich finde deinen Ansatz auch gut. Meine Absicht ist es vor allem beliebte und oft empfohlene Monitore aufzulisten.

Werde auch noch was zu IPS und TN Panels einfügen, damit ein grober Überblick über die wichtigsten Fachbegriffe besteht, ne sehr gute Idee!  Die 3D Kompabilität steht dabei  ..

Nehme deine Hilfe auch gerne an, wenn du etwas zu TN und IPS schreiben möchtest füge ichs gerne mit ein.

Grüße, conspi


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2012)

*AW: TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll*

Sehr gute Liste! 

Der Vorgänger des 20er ist immer noch gefragt.  

BenQ XL2410T
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Da viele 3D-Monitore dabei sind, könnte man das 3D-Vision II-Kit auch noch mit in die Liste aufnehmen! 
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Einzelbrille (942-11431-0003-001/942-11431-0005-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Hier mal eine übersicht bei den IPS-Panels. Hab ich für einen Kollegen hier im Forum mal zusammen geschrieben.  



> S-IPS:
> Die Weiterentwicklung Super-IPS hat den Kontrast von IPS-Panels verbessert. Das gleiche gilt für die Reaktionszeit sowie den Blickwinkel. Diese Verbesserungen wurden erzielt, indem die Pixel nun nicht mehr exakt parallel zueinander angeordnet werden, sondern schräg liegen und jeweils in die entgegengesetzten Richtungen zeigen.
> 
> AS-IPS:
> ...


 

Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS:

TN: 

TN steht für *T*wisted *N*ematic. Wörtlich übersetzt: verdrillt nematisch
TN-Panels (auch TN + Film genannt) sind die günstigsten, schnellsten und damit auch die am meisten verbreiteten LCD-Panels.

Nematisch bezeichnet einen Zustand oder eine Phase, in der die stäbchenförmigen Moleküle eines LC- oder Flüssigkristall-Bildschirms alle in einer Richtung angeordnet sind. 

Liegt keine Spannung an, drehen sich die Flüssigkristalle horizontal. Somit wird der Bildpunkt (Pixel) erleuchtet, und ein weißes Licht entsteht.

Wird dagegen Spannung angelegt, richten sich die LC-Moleküle vertikal aus. Das Bild beziehungsweise der Bildpunkt bleibt schwarz. Wird Spannung weggenommen, richten sich die LC-Moleküle aber wieder horizontal aus, und das Licht wird durchgelassen.

IPS:

IPS steht in der Langform für *I*n *Pl*ane *S*witching.
Diese unterscheidet sich von TN insofern, als dass die Flüssigkristalle parallel angeordnet und nicht um 90 Grad verdrillt sind. Legt man Spannung an die Elektroden an, sind die LC-Moleküle horizontal und parallel zur Polarisationsschicht ausgerichtet und lassen somit kein Licht hindurch. Das heißt, der Bildpunkt bleibt schwarz. Legt man keine Spannung an, werden die LC-Moleküle um bis zu 90 Grad gedreht, wodurch das Licht mehr oder weniger ungehindert den Polarisator passieren kann.

IPS hat gegenüber TN einige Vorteile. Die bedeutensten sind aber die erhöhte Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit sowie die genaueren Farbabstufungen. Früher waren IPS-Panels zum Spielen ungeeignet, da die Reaktionzeiten einfach zu hoch waren. Im Laufe der Jahre hat der Fortschritt aber auch vor den IPS-Panels nicht halt gemacht, und so sind in der heutigen Zeit bereits einige Monitore auf dem Markt die den TN-Panels deutlich Konkurenz machen.


----------



## conspiracy (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll*

Sooo .. nun hab ich eure Ergänzungen und die eine odere andere Anregung mit eingebracht  .. danke nochmal  ..

Gruß, conspi


----------



## Thallassa (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll*

Sooo, da ich ja fast dazu genötigt wurde, hier ein Erfahrungbericht vom HP ZR2440w

Gaming + bis ; (Schlierenbildung im hohen dreistelligen FPS-Bereich (~400 aufwärts))
Office +
Bildbearbeitung ;



e-IPS Panel
16:10 Format / 1920*1200
4x USB 2.0 Hub
60 Hz
Eingänge: DVI-D, HDMI, Display Port
Neigbar / Höhenverstellbar / Pivot / x3 USB
Kontrast: 1000:1
Reaktionszeit: 6ms
Preis ab 321€
Reviews:
[User-Review] HP ZR2440w
HP ZR2440w Review


So, ich seh den Monitor fast jeden Tag vor mir, verwende ihn aber persönlich sehr selten. Dennoch hab ich mit ihm in den drei Wertungsbereichen sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ihm gesammelt. Eine Besonderheit dabei ist, dass er an einem 10x VGA-Splitter analog angeschlossen wird, mit diversen anderen Monitoren und vers. Paneltypen - das von mir beschriebene Ergebni kann also fast nur besser werden, dennoch muss ich der Review im Luxx (Link) im großen und ganzen zustimmen. Vorweg dazu: Ich bin kein geübter Reviewschreiber, insbesondere bei Monitoren nicht. 

Gehen wir zunächst mal auf die kleinen Problemchen des Monitors ein: Regelt man die Helligkeit unter 95%, so fangen manche Monitore der Reihe an, lästig zu surren. Dies ist aber auch bei vielen anderen Monitoren, nicht nur von HP und dieses Modells bekannt. Sowas ist ein Reklamationsgrund und solange man den richtigen Mitarbeiter vor sich hat, läuft diese auf Reibungslos und ohne Diskussionen ab - es sei denn, man stört sich an dem Surren nicht, dann muss er ja nicht reklamiert werden. Apropos Reklamationen: Ich habe diverse Stückzahlen vom HP verkauft - bisher ist kein einziger zurückgekommen, kein Surren, keine Pixelfehler, also durchweg positive Erfahrungen, bisher keine Montagsmodelle. Wobei Reklamationen natürlich sicherlich mal vorkommen, ich möchte jedoch behaupten, dass sie sehr selten sind. Zudem gibt deer Hersteller HP 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Monitor. Das ist ausreichend, bedenkt man jedoch, dass man einen Monitor meist länger verwendet und dies eigentlich ein recht guter Monitor ist, etwas zu kurz. Jedoch länger, als die meisten anderen Hersteller. Dennoch würde ich eine Garantiezeit von 5 Jahren als angemessener empfinden. Durch das e-IPS-Panel ist auch der Blickwinkel nicht ansatzweise so eingeschränkt wie mit TN-Panels, perfekt also, um mit der Freundin im Bett zu liegen und einen Film zu schauen, meistens hat man ja bei sowas eher einen suboptimalen Blickwinkel 

Lobenswert am Monitor sind vor allem der DP-Anschluss, der integrierte USB-Hub und die vielfältigkeit, diesen beliebig hinzustellen. (Höhe, Neigung, Pivot)
Der Stromverbrauch hält sich für ein e-IPS-Panel gut in Grenzen (~50 Watt) - LED Backlight fehlt allerdings aufgrund dessen, dass der Monitor bereits seit 2009/2010 auf dem Markt ist. Soll aber nicht stören, es trägt lediglich marginal zu einem geringeren Stromverbrauch bei und ich persönlich bin kein wirklicher Fan davon, die meisten Monitore wirken mit LED Backlight finde ich etwas zu grell.

Officebetrieb: Da überzeugt der HP durchwegs. Insbesondere wenn man länger vor der schwarz/weißen Oberfläche von Officeprogrammen brütet, oft ja leider gezwungenermaßen, schmerzen die Augen gerne mal oder sie werden müde, blickt man weg uns blinselt sieht man oft schwarze Flecken in der Gegend bzw. vor den Augen. Das kann beim HP zwar immer noch vorkommen, jedoch ist er im Officebetrieb ein deutlich angenehmerer Monitor als jeder andere, den ich im sub 250-Euro Bereich gesehen habe. Habe ihn auch mehrmals an schwierige Office-Kunden verkauft, etwa mit stark empfindlichen oder schwachen Augen, die aber berufsbedingt lange vor Office-Programmen brüten mussten. Jeder von ihnen war durchweg zufrieden. Kein lästiges Müdewerden oder schmerzen der Augen und eine gute Helligkeitsverteilung. In der Luxx-Review als schönes Diagramm dargestellt, wobei das auch hier von Monitor zu Monitor variieren kann. Mein "richtiger" Office-Monitor ist ein 28" Hanns.G, zwischen den beiden Monitoren liegen von der Angenehmheit für die Augen Welten. Hier eine volle Empfehlung.

Gamingbetrieb: Gamer wollen oft satte und kräftige Farben haben, während sie aber gleichzeitig vor (x)-IPS-Panels scheuen, da diese gerne mal bekannt dafür sind, dass sie schlieren bilden oder eine zu geringe Reaktionszeit haben. Selbst am angeschlossenen Splitter, auf dem ab und an mal ein Spielchen gespielt wird, meistens zu Vorführungszwecken, kommt nichts davon zum Vorschein. Es setzt keine Schlierenbildung ein und die Reaktionszeit stimmt auch, keine Verzögerungen selbst bei schnellen Bildwechseln. Hier muss allerdings gesagt werden, dass dies sich mit steigenden FPS ändert. Etwa ab 400 oder mehr FPS fällt eine leichte Schlierenbildung auf, das kann aber genausogut am Splitter liegen (andere, schlechte Monitore bilden selbst bei ~30 FPS Schlieren und der Splitter unterstützt diese nur.) Gut, dass man im Normalen Betrieb eigentlich nie auf solche FPS-Zahlen kommt. Abhilfe schaffen hier auch treiberforciertes VSYNC und die Overdrive-Funktion des Monitors, die die Schlierenbildung unterdrückt. Jedoch hat auch diese irgendwann ihre Grenzen. Farbenprächtig tritt aber das Gesamtbild des Monitors auf, besonders gut wusste mir der Monitor in der eher monochromen Deus Ex: Human Revolutions-Welt gefallen, diese ist hauptsächlich schwarz und Orange. Hier traten starke und angenehme Kontraste sowie ein tiefes schwarz auf, aber auch bei sehr farbenprächtigen Umgebungen wie in z.B. Alice: Madness returns gefielen die Farben immer noch sehr gut, gerade im Vergleich mit TN-Panels, die hier schon etwas schwächer auftraten. 

Photo/Videobearbeitung: Dies sollte eigentlich die Paradedisziplin eines IPS-Panels sein. Nun ist der HP ZR2440w ja eigentlich eher ein billiges bzw. günstiges IPS-Panel und kann hier nicht voll überzeugen. In Chromatospektren weist dieser eine eher schwache Abstufung ab, die an deutlich teureren Monitoren, z.B. des Herstellers Eizo, nicht so stark auftreten. Wohlgemerkt sind Chromatospektren für einen jeden Monitor eine starke Belastung und auch heute gibt es kaum Modelle unter dem Vierstelligen Euro-Bereich, die in so etwas durchweg überzeugen können. Allerdings hat man ja sowas nicht andauernd vor der Nase, sondern eher kurz für ein paar Momente. Die Farben an sich werden, wie auch im Gaming und Filmbetrieb sehr präzise dargestellt. Auch hier gilt: Für diese Budgetklasse ist der Monitor durchwegs überzeugend, ein Vergleich mit höherwertigen, vielleicht für pure, professionelle Bildbearbeitung ist hier natürlich fehl am Platz und würde wie ein Vergleich zwischen Trauben und Wassermelonen wirken. Sinnlos.
Wer aber gerade semiprofessionell arbeitet, oder bei der Existenzgründung seiner Firma nicht mehr allzuviel Geld zur Verfügung hat, wird im HP ZR2440w eine sehr passende Lösung für den kleinen Geldbeutel und dennoch eine gute Farbabstimmung im Bildbearbeitungsbereich finden. Man muss nicht allzu tief in die Tasche greifen, um deutlich bessere Ergebnisse als mit einem guten TN-Monitor zu haben. Im Sub-400 Euro bereich ist der HP ZR2440w eine durchwegs gute Lösung und ein passender Alrounder für alle Einsatzbereiche, trotz kleinerer Macken.

Edit: Fast vergessen.
Also, wie schon betont gibt der Monitor für seinen Preis ein sehr gutes Gesamtbild ab. Zum Dell Ultrasharp 2412M die bessere Alternative, der Dell ist zwar preiswerter, weißt aber dafür auch für den Preisbereich zu viele Macken auf, wie eine stärkere Schlierenbildung und eine eher unausgewogene Beleuchtung. In der Ultrasharp Serie ist man mit den 23" und 30" Modellen am allerbesten beraten. Dummerweise liegen diese beiden 800€ auseinander.
Für alle anderen, die genügsamer sind und beim Monitorkauf nicht zu sehr geizen, kein 3D brauchen und einen guten Allrounder brauchen, ist der HP ZR2440w auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert, wenn nicht gleich die Richtige Wahl. Meine Testumgebung war nicht die beste, das soll aber dem Bild nur zu gute kommen, es können nur bessere Ergebnisse herausspringen, als an einem 10fach VGA-Splitter. Das tun sie auch, mehrmals hatte in den Monitor an einer einzelnen Grafikkarte angeschlossen, die Unterschiede waren merklich. Aber auch zum Splittereinsatz taugt der Monitor. 
Vom Multimonitorbetrieb würde ich allerdings abraten, dafür ist der Rang mit seinen ~2 CM einfach zu dick. Die Montage und Aufstellung sind übrigens superleicht, im Gegensatz zu den wuchtigen 8 Kilo des Monitors.


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll*

Dann mach ich mal weiter:

*120Hz + 3D*

Immer mehr Monitore kommen mit der sogenannten 120Hz-Technik auf den Markt. Was aber ist diese Technik genau, und für was ist sie gedacht?
Diese Fragen wollen wir hier klären. 

*Brauch ich 120Hz?

*Hier scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen schwören auf diese Technik, die anderen eher nicht. Das beste in diesem Fall ist, wenn man es selbst ausprobiert! 
Bei einigen Elektrofachmärkten wie Media Markt oder Saturn ist dies möglich. 


*Für wen sind 120Hz-Monitore empfehlenswert?*

Empfehlenswert sind diese Monitore am ehesten für Liebhaber schneller Ego-Shooter wie Counter Strike oder Unreal Tournament. Die Profis der ESL (Electronic Sports League) schwören auf 120Hz-Monitore. Aber auch für Spieler die auf den 3D-Effekt stehen, sind diese Monitore zu empfehlen. 


*Kann ich die 120Hz auch ohne den 3D-Betrieb nutzen? *

Ja! Sobald der Monitor via Dual-DVI-D oder Display-Port-Kabel verbunden ist, sind die 120Hz möglich. Dazu muss man nur im Bildschirmtreiber die Hz-Zahl von 60 auf 120 anheben, sofern das nicht automatisch passiert.


*Was sind die Vorteile vom 120Hz-Betrieb?

*- effektive Reduzierung von Schlieren bzw. Tearing
- flüssigerer Bildablauf
- niedrigere Schaltzeiten

Zitat PCGH:

_ „Schon auf dem Desktop beim Bewegen von Fenstern sehen Sie einen  deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 120 und 60 Hertz. Fenster werden mit 120  Hertz erst bei sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit unscharf. In Spielen wie  Counter-Strike, in denen schnelle Drehungen wichtig sind, können Sie  Gegner früher erkennen, da die Bewegungsunschärfe viel geringer ist als  bei einem 60-Hertz-LCD."_

*Brauch ich für 120Hz auch 120FPS?* 

Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets. Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein! 120 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im Desktopbetrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120Hz-Monitors. Das verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich ist es realtiv sinnfrei sich von einem 120Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu erwarten. Ein 120Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät. 


*Ich will am PC meine Spiele in 3D spielen. Was brauche ich dazu?*

3D ist sowohl mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten als auch mit AMD-Grafikkarten möglich.

Nvidia:

- 120Hz-Monitor der 3D-Vision-Ready ist
- Nvidia 3D-Vision II-Kit
- Dual DVI-D bzw. Display-Port-Kabel
- potente Nvidia-Grafikkarte
- aktuellen Nvidia-Grafiktreiber

Je nach Spiel sollte die Grafikkarte genug Leistungsreserven haben. Durch den Betrieb von 3D können sich die Frames um ca. 50% verringern. Bei besonders grafisch anspruchsvollen Titeln oder Multi-Display-Betrieb wird die Verwendung von SLI empfohlen.

Weitere Infos findet ihr auf der Homepage von Nvidia:
3D Vision Technologie


AMD:

- Grafikkarte der HD5xxx, 6xxx oder 7xxx-Serie
- seperater Treiber (iZ3D oder TriDef)
- Dual-DVI-D-Kabel oder Display Port-Kabel
- 120Hz-Monitor + Brille
- aktuellen AMD-Grafiktreiber

Weitere Infos findet ihr auf der Homepage von AMD:
AMD HD3D Technology


*Ich interessiere mich für 3D am PC/TV. Warum brauche ich dazu einen Monitor mit 120Hz? *

3D-Shutterbrillen funktionieren folgendermaßen: Das Display zeigt die  fürs rechte und fürs linke Auge bestimmten Bilder abwechselnd an, die  Shutterbrille verdunkelt synchron dazu jeweils ein Brillenglas. Passiert  das schnell genug, nimmt das Gehirn die beiden unterschiedlichen  Stereobilder als ein räumliches Gesamtbild wahr. Ab einer Bild-  beziehungsweise Shutterfrequenz von 120 Hertz – also 60 Hertz pro Auge –  sehen die meisten Menschen die abwechselnde Verdunklung der  Brillengläser ohne Flimmern. Würden die Werte bei 60 Hertz - also 30 Hertz pro Auge liegen, kommt es zu starken Flimmern. Dies kann zu Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und Unwohlsein führen. 

*Funktioniert 3D via HDMI?*

Wenn man auf einen TV zurückgreift dann schon. Hier muss sowohl der TV als auch der 3D-Blu-Ray-Player via HDMI 1.4-Kabel verbunden werden. 
Bei einem PC-Monitor sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Hier wird für 120Hz bzw. 3D eine Dual-DVI-D-Kabel benötigt, oder aber ein Display Port-Kabel.


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2012)

Hier mal das nächste Thema:

PVA und MVA-Panels:


MVA:

MVA steht für "*M*ulti-Domain *V*ertical *A*lignment". Bei MVA-Panels wird eine  Zelle in zwei bis drei Domains (Ebenen, daher der Begriff Multi-Domain)  eingeteilt und so die Kippvorrichtung der Flüssigkeitsmoleküle  gesteuert. Einer der Vorteile der  Technologie ist ein hoher Blickwinkel von mindestens 160 Grad  horizontal und vertikal, während dieser bei TN-Panels meist nicht über  150 horizontal und 140 Grad vertikal reicht.


 Liegt  keine Spannung an, richten sich die LC-Moküle vertikal aus, das Bild  bleibt schwarz, entsprechend hoch ist der Kontrast typischerweise mit  einem Verhältnis von 400:1 bis 700:1. Legt man Spannung an, drehen sich  die Moleküle alle horizontal in eine Richtung. Das Licht wird  durchgelassen und das Bild wird weiß.

Der Nachteil von MVA-Bildschirmen ist, dass sie langsamer als  TN-Bildschirme und daher für Bewegtbilder – wie bei Spielen und Videos –  weniger gut geeignet sind.


PVA:

PVA steht für "*P*atterned *V*ertical *A*lignment" und  ist eine von Samsung in Anlehnung, aber nicht als 1:1-Kopie zu MVA  entwickelte Technologie. In Anlehnung insofern, dass die Ansteuerung der  Flüssigkristalle auf demselben Prinzip beruht wie bei MVA-Panels. Und  auch das Grundschema sieht ähnlich aus.


 Grundsätzlich  werden MVA und PVA daher oft gleichgesetzt. Bei PVA werden die  Flüssigkristalle eines jeden Bildpunktes nicht in zwei bis drei, sondern  in vier Teilbereiche eingeteilt und separat angesteuert, was unter  anderem den Vorteil eines leicht höheren Blickwinkels hat. Außerdem  bieten PVA-Panels in der Regel höhere Kontrastraten von bis zu 1.000:1  oder gar mehr. Wie MVA- neigen aber auch PVA-Panels zu  Schlierenbildungen oder "Auswaschungen", und sind daher für Gamer relativ uninteressant.




Dann noch was zum Thema "LED-Backlight"

LED-Backlight ist eine Variante zum Durch- bzw. Beleuchten von LC-Displays. 
Sie kommt bei so genannten LED-TV Geräten und bei TFT-Computermonitoren zum Einsatz. Eingesetzt werden weiße oder farbige, zu weiß mischbare Leuchtdioden (LED), die hinter den Flüssigkristallelementen angeordnet sind.

Viele denken das hier LEDs die Darstellung des Bildes auf dem Monitor übernehmen. Das ist aber falsch. Die LEDs dienen nur als Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Im Idealfall verhelfen sie zu einem besseren Kontrast. Wie das funktioniert, zeigt die Erklärung weiter unten. 

Bei LED unterscheidet man grundsätzlich zwei verschiedene Prinzipien:

Edge-Prinzip:

Beim Edge-Prinzip sind einige wenige LEDs an den Seiten des Monitors  angebracht und beleuchten von dort aus die gesamte Fläche. Vorteil  hiervon ist eine geringe Gehäusetiefe, allerdings treten oft Probleme  bei der Ausleuchtung auf. Dieses Prinzip verändert den Kontrast des Monitors nicht. 




Full-LED-Prinzip:


Beim Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip (engl. _full array with local dimming_)  erleuchten auf der gesamten Bildfläche Leuchtdioden das Bild von  hinten. Das Bild kann gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet werden und der  Kontrast durch lokales Dimmen einzelner LEDs (derjenigen hinter dunklen  Bildbereichen) stark erhöht werden


Vorteile einer LED-Backlight-Beleuchtung: 



Niedriger Stromverbrauch
Möglichkeit einer flacheren Bauweise der Geräte
Höherer Kontrast durch _local dimming (nur Full-LED-Prinzip!)
_
Lange Lebensdauer


Nachteile einer LED-Backlight-Beleuchtung:




evtl. ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung
Der erhöhte Kontrast gilt nur für Geräte mit sogenanntem _local dimming_. Bei Geräten mit Edge-LEDs gibt es bezüglich des statischen Kontrastes keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2012)

Und weiter geht´s! 

Monitoranschlüsse: 

VGA: 

VGA steht für *V*ideo *G*raphics *A*rray und ist ein analoger Bildübertragungsstandard für Stecker- und Kabelverbindungen zwischen Grafikkarten und Anzeigegeräten. Eingeführt wurde dieser 1987 von IBM. Aufgrund der analogen Übertragung des Bildsignals ist er für Grafikauflösungen über 1280×1024 nur noch bedingt geeignet, Full HD (1920x1080 Pixel) lässt sich allerdings erreichen. In der heutigen Zeit ist der digitale DVI-Anschluss vorzuziehen, da durch die Analogisierung des  Bildes durch die Grafikkarte und die anschließende Re-Digitalisierung  des Bildes im Displaycontroller unweigerlich Qualitätseinbußen  entstehen. Dies ist bei DVI nicht der Fall. 

DVI:

DVI steht für *D*igital *V*isual *I*nterface und ist eine elektronische Schnittstelle zur Übertragung von Videodaten. DVI ist im heutigen Monitorbereich der Anschlussstandard. Zudem ermöglich DVI die gleichzeitige Übertragung von analogen und digitalen Bilddaten. Die maximale Leitungslänge beim Anschluss eines DVI-Endgerätes (Monitor) hängt von der Dämpfung und dem Übersprechen  in der Verbindungsleitung sowie von der Qualität der Signalverstärkung  ab. So sollte eine maximale Leitungslänge von 10 Metern nicht  überschritten werden. Wird diese überschritten kann es sein, das das Bild unscharf wirkt, oder überhaupt nicht beim Monitor ankommt. Sollten jedoch mehr als 10 Meter Kabel von nöten sein, so wird der Einsatz eines DVI-Verstärkers empfohlen. 

Abhängig von der Pinbelegung eines DVI-Anschlusses kann dieser analoge  (DVI-A), digitale (DVI-D), oder analoge und digitale (DVI-I) Signale  übertragen. Zudem ist es möglich, zwei digitale Signale zugleich zu  übertragen (Dual-Link), womit dann höhere Auflösungen möglich sind.
*
Single-Link-Kabel:*

Die mögliche Auflösung bei Single-Link-Kabeln umfassen daher beispielsweise bei 60 Hz 1600×1200 Pixel (UXGA), oder auch noch 1920×1200 (WUXGA).


*Dual-Link-Kabel:*

Bei Dual-Link-Kabeln ist entsprechend die 2-fache  horizontale und vertikale Auflösung möglich. Durch eine Reduzierung der  Bildwiederholfrequenz sind auch noch höhere Auflösungen möglich.


*120Hz + 3D via DVI: *

Für den Betrieb von 120Hz bzw. 3D ist *zwingend* ein Dual-DVI-D-Kabel erforderlich.


DVI-D ist aufwärtskompatibel  zu HDMI, wodurch alle DVI-D-Signale nach HDMI umgewandelt werden  können. Umgekehrt lassen sich aber nicht alle HDMI-Signale nach DVI-D  umwandeln. Beispielsweise ist ein Kopierschutz wie HDCP bei DVI-D nur optional.


HDMI: 

HDMI steht für *H*igh *D*efinition *M*ultimedia* I*nterface und ist eine ab Mitte 2003 entwickelte Schnittstelle für die volldigitale Übertragung von Audio- und Video-Daten in der Unterhaltungselektronik.  Sie vereinheitlicht existierende Verfahren, erhöht gegenüber diesen die  Qualitätsmerkmale und bietet außerdem auch ein zusammenhängendes Kopierschutzkonzept (DRM). Die aktuelle HDMI-Version ist 1.4a. Diese ist auch notwendig falls man vor hat, 3D-Inhalte (3D-Blu-Ray) auf dem TV wiederzugeben. Hier muss sowohl der TV als auch das Abspielgerät (Blu-Ray-Player) diese HDMI-Version unterstützen.

Von der HDMI-Organisation sind bisher maximal 15 Meter lange Kabel  vorgesehen. Vereinzelt sind auch Längen bis zu 20 Metern erhältlich, die  aber nicht in allen Fällen problemlos funktionieren. Außerdem gibt es  spezielle Kabel mit Lichtwellenleitern, die eine Länge bis zu 100 Metern erlauben.  Bei Kabellängen bis zu fünf Metern sind aufgrund der digitalen Übertragung auch minderqualitative Kabel ausreichend.

Ab einer Kabellänge von zirka zehn Metern ist bei qualitativ  hochwertigen Kabeln mit weniger Übertragungsfehlern zu rechnen. Ob diese  auftreten, lässt sich aufgrund der bei HDMI verwendeten TMDS-Kodierung  sehr einfach an der resultierenden Bildqualität beurteilen. Das kann  man durch farbiges „Aufblitzen“ von Bildpunkten (Pixel) oder ganzer  Pixelreihen erkennen.

Aber auch bei den HDMI-Kabeln gibt es Unterschiede. Grundsätzlich sind die Kabel in fünf verschiedene Klassen eingeteilt:

*HDMI-Standard:*


 Das Standardkabel beinhaltet nur die Grundleistungen, sowie die  Mindestanforderungen, 1080i bzw. 720p mit einer Frequenz von mindestens  75 MHz zu übertragen. Die Übertragung ist bis zu einer Kabellänge von  10 Metern möglich. Die übertragbare Datenrate beträgt mindestens  1,782 GBit/s und maximal 2,25 GBit/s.



*HDMI-Standard mit Ethernet: *


 Ähnliche Eigenschaften wie das Standard-Kabel, nur mit einem zusätzlichen HDMI-Ethernet-Channel (*HEC*) für eine Netzwerkverbindung.



*HDMI-Standard Automotive:*
*
*
 Standard-HDMI-Kabel mit Stecker-Typ E, die nur im Fahrzeugbereich  eingesetzt werden. Diese Kabel wurden extra für die Anforderungen im  Fahrzeugbereich entwickelt, um z.B. Temperaturschwankungen und  Vibrationen zu widerstehen. Die Auflösung ist auf 720p/1080i beschränkt


*HDMI-High Speed:


*   Diese Kabel übertragen Full HD 3D und Deep Color bis 1080p mit einer  Frequenz von mindestens 340 MHz. Die übertragbare Datenrate beträgt  mindestens 8,16 GBit/s und maximal 10,2 GBit/s. Außerdem ist 4K2K möglich. Mit High Speed HDMI-Kabeln ist eine Distanz von bis zu 7,50 Meter Kabellänge möglich.


*HDMI-High Speed mit Ethernet:*


 Wie High Speed HDMI-Kabel nur mit einem zusätzlichen HDMI-Ethernet-Channel (*HEC*) für eine Netzwerkverbindung.






DisplayPort:


DisplayPort (DP) ist ein durch die VESA genormter,  universeller und lizenzfreier Verbindungsstandard für die Übertragung  von Bild- und Tonsignalen. Anwendungsbereiche sind im Wesentlichen der  Anschluss von Bildschirmen und Fernsehgeräten an Computer, DVD-Spieler und ähnliche Geräte. DisplayPort wurde ursprünglich entworfen, um den Umstieg auf digitale  Schnittstellen, die eine Voraussetzung für eine höhere Anzeigequalität  sind, zu beschleunigen. Darüber hinaus soll der Anschluss weniger Platz  benötigen und ist daher besser für tragbare Anzeigegeräte, wie zum  Beispiel Notebooks, geeignet. Die aktuelle Version 1.2 wurde am 22. Dezember 2010 veröffentlicht. Neuerungen sind unter anderem Stereoskopie (3D), die Farbräume xvYCC, scRGB sowie Adobe RGB 1998. 



Durch die geringe Größe machen es DisplayPort-Anschlüsse möglich, bis zu sechs Monitore gleichzeitig über eine (spezielle) Grafikkarte anzusteuern.


ATI Radeon



Ein DisplayPort-Anschluss ist ebenfall Voraussetzung falls man vorhat, mehr als zwei Monitore an seine AMD-Grafikkarte anzuschließen. Mehr zum Thema "Eyefinity" findet ihr hier:
AMD Eyefinity Technology
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/88308-amd-ati-eyefinity-thread.html


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2012)

> *Funktioniert 3D via HDMI?*
> 
> Wenn man auf einen TV zurückgreift dann schon. Hier muss sowohl der TV als auch der 3D-Blu-Ray-Player via HDMI 1.4-Kabel verbunden werden.
> Bei einem PC-Monitor sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Hier wird für 120Hz bzw. 3D eine Dual-DVI-D-Kabel benötigt, oder aber ein Display Port-Kabel. Über HDMI ist laut Standard im 3D Modus nur 1080p@24Hz und 720p@50/60 Hz mglich; da ersteres nicht wirklich spieletauglich ist ist die HDMI Schnittstelle für die 3D Übertragung bis auf Weiteres nur zweite Wahl.


 


> *HDMI-Standard mit Ethernet: *
> 
> 
> Ähnliche Eigenschaften wie das Standard-Kabel, nur mit einem zusätzlichen HDMI-Ethernet-Channel (*HEC*) für eine Netzwerkverbindung.


 
Eventuell sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass es sich um 100MBit/s Ethernet handelt; mir ist aber kein Gerät bekannt, dass Ethernet via HDMI nutzt und soweit ich weiß können aktuelle Grafikkarten auch kein Ethernet über HDMI zur Verfügung stellen

Weitere Fakten zum Thema HDMI:
-das Videosignal entspricht in der Basisversion HDMI 1.0 im Wesentlichen DVI-D, deshalb sind auch einfache, passive Adapter möglich

-HDMI ist primär der Nachfolger der ungeliebten aber weit verbreiteten analogen SCART Schnittstelle

-es kann auch ein _Fersteuerungssignal (CEC)_ übertragen; damit ist es zumindest prinzipiell zum Beispiel möglich einen kompatiblen TV via PC über HDMI zu steuern; CEC unterstützt folgende Befehle:

*-One Touch Play:* erlaubt einem Gerät sofort abgespielt zu werden und die aktive Quelle zu werden 
*-System Standby:* schaltet alle verbundenen Geräte in Standby Preset Transfer erlaubt einem Tuner, alle Sendereinstellungen eines angeschlossenen TV-Gerätes zu übernehmen 
*-One Touch Record:* startet die sofortige Aufzeichnung des aktuell am TV dargestellten Programmes 
*-Timer Programming:* erlaubt einem Gerät (z. B. TV) die Timer-Programmierung eines Aufzeichnungsgerätes (z. B. DVD-Recorder) 
*-System Information:* untersucht alle angeschlossenen Systemkomponenten nach deren Busadressen und Konfigurationen 
*-Deck Control:* erlaubt einem Gerät (z. B. TV) die Wiedergabekontrolle über ein Abspielgerät Tuner Control stellt einem Gerät die Tunersteuerung eines anderen Gerätes zur Verfügung 
*-Vendor Specific Commands:* herstellerabhängige, gerätespezifische Steuerfunktionen OSD Display erlaubt einem Gerät die Nutzung des OSD (On Screen Display) des TVs zur Darstellung von Text 
*-Device Menu Control:* stellt einem Gerät die Nutzung des Menüs eines anderen Gerätes zur Verfügung Routing Control steuert das Umschalten von Signalquellen Remote Control Pass Through erlaubt die Weiterleitung von Fernbedienungskommandos im System 
*-Device OSD Name Transfer:* leitet die bevorzugten Gerätenamen zum TV weiter

Auch interressant:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *HDMI und Auflösungen oberhalb von Full HD*
> 
> Ab Version 1.3 ist HDMI in der Lage, Auflösungen oberhalb von 1920x1080 (HDTV 1080p60, bzw. Full HD) und 1920x1200 anzusteuern. Mit dem Aufkommen von Monitoren, die bei einer Bildschirmdiagonale von 27 Zoll (598 mm x 336 mm) Auflösungen von 2560x1440 anbieten, ist das Ansteuern dieser Monitore mit der nativen Auflösung über HDMI möglich. Sowohl neuere Grafikkarten und On-Board-Grafik-Chipsätze wie auch die Empfangsschaltkreise in den Monitoren sind dazu in der Lage.
> 
> ...


 


> Full-LED-Prinzip:
> Beim Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip (engl. _full array with local dimming_) erleuchten auf der gesamten Bildfläche Leuchtdioden das Bild von hinten. Das Bild kann gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet werden und der Kontrast durch lokales Dimmen einzelner LEDs (derjenigen hinter dunklen Bildbereichen) stark erhöht werden
> Monitore mit dieser Technik kann man aktuell an einer Hand abzählen, alle sind extrem teure Profigeräte.
> 
> ...


 


> Die aktuelle Version 1.2 wurde am 22. Dezember 2010 veröffentlicht. Neuerungen sind unter anderem Stereoskopie (3D), die Farbräume xvYCC, scRGB sowie Adobe RGB 1998.


 
Noch etwas wichtiges: mit jeder Displayport Version wurde die Datenrate verbessert; _Quad Link_ DisplayPort 1.2 ist der einzige aktuelle Anschlusstandard, der sich zur Anbindung von 120Hz Monitoren mit einer höheren Auflösung als Full-HD oder zur Anbindung von 4k Monitoren eignet; aktuell unterstützen nur die Grafikkarten der Radeon HD 7000 Serie diesen Standard, es gibt noch keine Monitore, die ihn unterstützen/erfordern.



> Durch die geringe Größe machen es DisplayPort-Anschlüsse möglich, bis zu sechs Monitore gleichzeitig über eine (spezielle) Grafikkarte anzusteuern.


 
Nicht nur das; Display Port 1.2 ist auch _Daisy Chain_ fähig, je nach Auflösung kann man 2-3 Monitore an einem einzigen Display Port betreiben; soweit ich weiß gibt es aber aktuell keine Monitore, die das unterstützen

Die maximale Standardkabellänge liegt bei nur 3m, mit hochwertigen Kabeln lässt sich jedoch das doppelte erreichen, mit aktiven Kabelerweiterungen sind maximal 33m vorgesehen; für sehr große Kabellängen ist für DisplayPort auch eine Nutzung von LWL Kabeln vorgesehen, dafür gibt es soweit ich weiß jedoch noch keine Hardware.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2012)

Input Lag, Reaktionszeit und Tearing: 

Input Lag: 

Als Input Lag  wird die zeitliche Differenz aufgefasst, die zwischen der  Signalzuspielung (Grafikkarte) zum Monitor vergeht, bis der entsprechende  Bildschirminhalt ausgegeben wird.
   Verursacht wird diese Differenz durch die im Monitor stattfindende Signalverarbeitung. Hierzu zählen die Interpolation bei der Darstellung von Auflösungen, die von der nativen Auflösung des Monitors abweichen, Overdrive-Verfahren, Kontrast- und sonstige Farbanpassungen.

Der Input Lag ist einer der wichtigsten Werte, wenn es für den Kunden darum geht, einen passenden Gaming-Monitor zu finden. Je höher der ermittelte Wert, umso weniger eignet sich der Monitor zum Spielen. Die Input Lag-Werte werden immer in Millisekunden (ms) angegeben. Diese Werte findet man nicht auf den Verpackungen des Monitors. Hier muss man sich auf die Testberichte von PCGH oder Prad.de verlassen. 

Bemerkbar ist der Input Lag bereits auf dem Desktop. Sobald der Mauscousor auf dem Monitor mit einer Verzögerung reagiert, wenn ihr die Maus bewegt, ist der Input Lag bereits zu hoch. 


Reaktionszeit: 

Die Reaktionszeit bezeichnet die Zeit, welche immer in Millisekunden angegeben ist, die ein Bildpunkt eines LCD benötigt, um seinen Zustand zu wechseln. Je kleiner dieser Wert ist, desto schneller kann das Bild wechseln, ohne dass das Bild verschwimmt. Dieses Verschwimmen ist für PC-Spieler ein großes Dorn im Auge, da das Umfeld dadurch unscharf wird, und sich Details nicht mehr deutlich erkennen lassen. Vorallem die Freund-Feind-Erkennung in schnellen Ego-Shootern leidet darunter deutlich. Durch die relativ neue 120Hz-Technik versucht man dem Problem der Schlierenbildung wieder Herr zu werden. Eine genaue Erklärung zur 120Hz-Technik bei Monitoren findent ihr weiter oben in diesem Thread. 

Oftmals geben die Hersteller einen Wert von 2-5ms an. Dies mag auf den ersten Blick wenig erscheinen, ist jedoch nur der niedrigste der gemessenen Werte. Die reale Reaktionszeit liegt aber um einiges höher. 

Hier ein kleines Beispiel:

Als Monitor wählen wir den ASUS VG278H. Ein Monitor mit einer FullHD-Auflösung (1920x1080), LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung sowie 120Hz-Technik. Im 27"-Bereich ist er momentan die Referenz wenn es um Gamingmonitore geht. Note: _1,97 / PCGH 01/2012_

 Reaktionszeit laut Hersteller: 2ms
Reale Reaktionszeit: 18ms (Wert von PCGH ermittelt!) 

Obwohl dieser Wert mit 18ms relativ hoch erscheint, ist er für ein 27"-Gerät wirklich gut und daher ist dieser Monitor auch uneingeschränkt spieletauglich. 


Tearing:

Tearing (von engl. "tear" = zerreißen) st ein unerwünschter Effekt (ein sogenanntes „Artefakt“) beim Anzeigen von bewegten Bildern. Dieser Effekt kann sowohl bei Computerspielen als auch bei der Filmwiedergabe auftreten. Zu dem Effekt kann es kommen, wenn der Aufbau und das Anzeigen der  Einzelbilder nicht mit der Monitorwiedergabe synchronisiert ist. Der  Betrachter sieht dann möglicherweise mehrere Teile aufeinander folgender  Einzelbilder zur selben Zeit, d.h. die Bilder wirken „zerrissen“.

Um hier gegenzusteuern hat man die vertikale Syncronisation (kurz: VSYNC) ins Leben gerufen. Moderne Flachbildschirme verwenden eine (manchmal auch zwei) Bildwiederholfrequenzen, üblicherweise 60 Hz und 75 Hz. Daher haben Grafikkarten bzw. Grafiktreiber heute meist eine VSYNC-Option.  Ist diese aktiviert, synchronisiert der Grafikprozessor oder -treiber  das Bild mit der Bildwiederholrate des Monitors, auch wenn die  Grafikkarte wesentlich höhere Bildfolgeraten bereitstellen könnte. Daher  haben auch Spiele und andere Programme, die hohe Anforderungen an die  Grafik stellen, teils einen Parameter VSYNC, der in den  Optionen aktiviert werden kann, wenn Darstellungsprobleme auftreten, und  dann an den Treiber weitergereicht wird. Ist die Grafikkarte deutlich  schneller, als ein Spiel es erfordert, wird durch vertikale  Synchronisation die benötigte Leistung und damit die Abwärme reduziert.

Eine weitere Technik zum vermindern von Tearing ist das so genannte triple buffering (Dreifachpufferung). Ziel des Verfahrens ist es, die bei gleichzeitiger Verwendung von VSync (vertikale Synchronisation) und Doppelpufferung (_double buffering_) auftretenden Nachteile während des Bildaufbaus zu kompensieren. Diese Technik sollte nur eingeschaltet werden, wenn auch Vsync aktiviert ist. Die Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand: eine optimale Bildqualität sowie kein Leistungsverlust.


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2012)

Eine Kleinigkeit:


> Durch die geringe Größe machen es DisplayPort-Anschlüsse möglich, bis zu sechs Monitore gleichzeitig über eine (spezielle) Grafikkarte anzusteuern.


Ist so nicht richtig.
Der Displayport eignet sich deswegen dafür weil er keinen Taktgeber in der Grafikkarte benötigt(afaik gibt der Monitor den Takt vor). Würde man z.B. 6 Mini-HDMI Anschlüsse nehmen(die ja auch nicht größer sind) bräuchte man auch 6 PLLs auf der Platine und müsste diese auch noch von der GPU ansteuern. Der Aufwand ist AMD zu groß und deswegen ist ein "echter"(also nicht passiv adaptierbarer) DP bei mehr als zwei Monitoren Pflicht(eine AMD Grafikkarte hat nämlich nur zwei Taktgeber, genau wie die von NV).

Und noch was:


> Daher haben Grafikkarten bzw. Grafiktreiber heute meist eine VSYNC-Option. Ist diese aktiviert, synchronisiert der Grafikprozessor oder -treiber das Bild mit der Bildwiederholrate des Monitors, auch wenn die Grafikkarte wesentlich höhere Bildfolgeraten bereitstellen könnte


Vielleicht könnte man kurz Triplebuffering erwähnen. Damit fällt der sonst auftretende Nachteil dass die Framrate ein Vielfaches/ein ganzzahliger Teiler der Bildwiederholfrequenz sein muss weg.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine Kleinigkeit:
> 
> Ist so nicht richtig.
> Der Displayport eignet sich deswegen dafür weil er keinen Taktgeber in der Grafikkarte benötigt(afaik gibt der Monitor den Takt vor). Würde man z.B. 6 Mini-HDMI Anschlüsse nehmen(die ja auch nicht größer sind) bräuchte man auch 6 PLLs auf der Platine und müsste diese auch noch von der GPU ansteuern. Der Aufwand ist AMD zu groß und deswegen ist ein "echter"(also nicht passiv adaptierbarer) DP bei mehr als zwei Monitoren Pflicht(eine AMD Grafikkarte hat nämlich nur zwei Taktgeber, genau wie die von NV).



Alles klar!  

Ich versuchs mal neu zu formulieren:

"Der Displayport eignet sich deswegen dafür, weil er anders als die anderen Anschlüsse wie z.B. Mini-HDMI keinen Taktgeber in der Grafikkarte benötigt. Dadurch ist es (speziellen) Grafikkarten möglich, bis zu sechs Monitore gleichzeitig anzusteuern."

So ok? 

Komisch an der 6er-Karte finde ich, warum es keine mit Dual-GPU ist. Eine HD5870 geht da doch ziemlich in die Knie.




> Vielleicht könnte man kurz Triplebuffering  erwähnen. Damit fällt der sonst auftretende Nachteil dass die Framrate  ein Vielfaches/ein ganzzahliger Teiler der Bildwiederholfrequenz sein  muss weg.



Ich werd es gleich ergänzen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> 
> Ich versuchs mal neu zu formulieren:
> 
> ...


Inhaltlich , die Formulierung hab ich mal leicht angepasst. 
Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin wo das Monitor-Limit bei den HD6er Karten mit "Daisy Chaining" liegen würde. Afaik sollten damit sogar beliebig viele Monitore möglich sein solange man die Bandbreite der DP-Anschlüsse nicht überschreitet(also entweder sehr viele kleine Monitore oder etwas weniger viele Große)


> Komisch an der 6er-Karte finde ich, warum es keine mit Dual-GPU ist. Eine HD5870 geht da doch ziemlich in die Knie.


Zwei HD5870 sind aber stärker als eine HD5990. 
Ausserdem dürfte ein PCB was 6 Ausgänge und zwei GPUs beherbergt unmenschlich viele Lagen benötigen. Die Leitungen der ganzen Ausgänge muss man schließlich auch ohne eigenes Taktsignal erst einmal ohne gegenseitiges übersprechen unterbringen.
Die Ausgabe erfolgt bei AMD eh immer nur an einer GPU, sowas wie vier Anschlüsse ohne DP geht daher auch bei Dual GPU Karten nicht ohne Zusatzchips(siehe Sapphire Flex).


> Ich werd es gleich ergänzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2012)

*mein Senf*




conspiracy schrieb:


> Früher waren IPS-Panels zum Spielen ungeeignet, da die Reaktionzeiten  einfach zu hoch waren. Im Laufe der Jahre hat der Fortschritt aber auch  vor den IPS-Panels nicht halt gemacht, und so sind in der heutigen Zeit  bereits einige Monitore auf dem Markt die den TN-Panels deutlich  Konkurenz machen.



Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "früher" meinst, aber mein ZR24w (2011) ist nicht sichtbar schneller, als mein vorheriger Dell 2001FP (2005). S-IPS ist schon sehr lange prinzipiell-aber-nicht-wirklich-gut spieletauglich und in die Nähe mittelmäßiger TN-Displays kommt bis heute kein Exemplar




> _2.TFT Technik
> 
> 120Hz + 3D_



Ich würde 3D ein eigenes, folgendes Kapitel verpassen - denn 120 Hz macht eben auch ohne 3D Sinn, umgekehrt ist 3D ohne 120 Hz möglich.




> Ja! Sobald der Monitor via Dual-DVI-D ...


Sicherheitshalber Dual-Link-DVI. Dual-DVI ist für zwei DVI-Anschlüsse gebräuchlich und es gibt auch Monitore mit sehr hoher Auflösung, die über eben diese beiden Angeschlossen werden.



> *Brauch ich für 120Hz auch 120FPS?*
> 
> Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets.  Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein! 120 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im  Desktopbetrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120Hz-Monitors. Das  verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich  ist es realtiv sinnfrei sich von einem 120Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu  erwarten. Ein 120Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht  ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät.



Vorschlag für Zusatz:
"Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist. In diesem Betriebszustand können nur Bildraten ausgegeben werden, die ein glatter Teiler der Bildschirmfrequenz sind. Bei 60 Hz also 60 fps, 30 fps, 20 fps, 15 fps,... und bei 120 Hz 120 fps, 60 fps, 40 fps, 30 fps, 24 fps, 20 fps,... . Zwar wird die Anzeigedauer für jeden Frame neu ausgehandelt, so dass auch ein 60 Hz Display auf 59 Bilder in einer Sekunde kommen kann, im Zweifelsfall können die Zwischenstufen "40 fps" und "24 fps" beim 120 Hz Display aber den Unterschied zwischen gut und mittelmäßig spielbar bzw. gerade noch und unspielbar ausmachen.



> Ab einer Bild-   beziehungsweise Shutterfrequenz von 120 Hertz – also 60 Hertz pro Auge –   sehen die meisten Menschen die abwechselnde Verdunklung der   Brillengläser ohne Flimmern. Würden die Werte bei 60 Hertz - also 30  Hertz pro Auge liegen, kommt es zu starken Flimmern. Dies kann zu  Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und Unwohlsein führen.



Die meisten Menschen würden diesen Wert bestreiten, insbesondere bei hellen Flächen neben dem eigentlichen Display. Als flimmerfrei werden für gewöhnlich 85 Hz, von vielen auch erst 100 Hz angesehen. Dieses FAQ will zwar keine 3D-Beratung sein, aber "flimmerarm" statt "ohne Flimmern" wäre der angemessenere Ausdruck und für jemanden, der sowenig weiß, vielleicht ein wichtiger Hinweis darauf, sich erstmal schlau zu machen.



> *Funktioniert 3D via HDMI?*
> 
> Wenn man auf einen TV zurückgreift dann schon. Hier muss sowohl der TV  als auch der 3D-Blu-Ray-Player via HDMI 1.4-Kabel verbunden werden.
> Bei einem PC-Monitor sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Hier wird für  120Hz bzw. 3D eine Dual-DVI-D-Kabel benötigt, oder aber ein Display  Port-Kabel.



Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber afaik unterstützt Nvidia mitlerweile die Übertragung im HDMI-3D-Format, so dass auch andere Anzeigegeräte als 120 Hz + Shutter genutzt werden können bzw. (bei entsprechender Auswertung im Monitor/Fernseher) auch 120 Hz 3D Geräte über HDMI angesteuert werden können. (ohne 2D 120 Hz Bonus dann natürlich)




> _LED-Backlight_



Vielleicht sollte auch kurz CCFL erklärt werden, damit der Unterschied klar wird?
Insbesondere zur Farbwiedergabe muss in dem Zusammenhang etwas kommen, denn viele Leute sind sich darüber im unklaren, dass wLED-Geräte eine kleinere Farbraumabdeckung als CCFL haben und noch weniger sind sich darüber im klaren, dass billige RGB-LED-Angebote zwar einen stark erweitereten Farbraum haben, aber mangels 10 Bit Ansteuerung (oder wenigstens LUT) unfähig sind, diesen auf 100% zu beschränken, um nicht-Bonbon-Farben auszugeben. (dicker, fetter Punkt unter "Nachteile" imho)




> Viele denken das hier LEDs die Darstellung des Bildes auf dem Monitor  übernehmen. Das ist aber falsch. Die LEDs dienen nur als  Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Im Idealfall verhelfen sie zu einem besseren  Kontrast. Wie das funktioniert, zeigt die Erklärung weiter unten.



Zusatzvorschlag:
"("LED-Displays", die den Namen auch verdienen, da bei ihnen die LEDs die Bilddarstellung übernehmen, gibt es allerdings sehr wohl: Als Großleinwände in Stadien und auf Konzerten. Am anderen Ende des Größenspektrums arbeiten OLED-Displays nach vergleichbarem Prinzip, verwenden aber ein anderes Fertigungsverfahren.)"



> Beim Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip (engl. _full array with local dimming_)   erleuchten auf der gesamten Bildfläche Leuchtdioden das Bild von   hinten. Das Bild kann gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet werden und der   Kontrast durch lokales Dimmen einzelner LEDs (derjenigen hinter dunklen   Bildbereichen) stark erhöht werden



"... , wovon aber nicht alle Monitore mit Direct-LED-Backlight Gebrauch machen"




> Vorteile einer LED-Backlight-Beleuchtung:
> Lange Lebensdauer



Abwarten... CCFL-Lebenszeiten werden i.d.R. als MTBF oder mit 10-20% Leuchtkraftverlust angegeben. LEDs bei 50% Leuchtkraftverlust. ("tendentiell höhere"?)





> VGA:
> 
> VGA steht für *V*ideo *G*raphics *A*rray und ist ein  analoger Bildübertragungsstandard für Stecker- und Kabelverbindungen  zwischen Grafikkarten und Anzeigegeräten. Eingeführt wurde dieser 1987  von IBM. Aufgrund der analogen Übertragung des Bildsignals ist er für  Grafikauflösungen über 1280×1024 nur noch bedingt geeignet, Full HD  (1920x1080 Pixel) lässt sich allerdings erreichen.



2048x1536 ist eine normale VGA-Auflösung und durchaus scharf möglich. Nur die Anforderungen ans Kabel steigen deutlich an.



> Zudem ermöglich DVI die  gleichzeitige Übertragung von analogen und digitalen Bilddaten.



Gleichzeitig ist afaik nicht möglich und "wahlweise am gleichen Anschluss" gilt auch nur für DVI-I



> Bei Dual-Link-Kabeln ist entsprechend die 2-fache  horizontale und  vertikale Auflösung möglich.



Das wären viermal soviele Pixel - und somit nicht möglich. "zweifache Pixelzahl" trifft es besser, denn 2560x1600 ist schon fast das Maximum. Könnte man auch gleich mit dem folgenden Punkt zusammenfassen: "zweifache Pixelzahl oder zweifache Bildwiederholrate (für 1920x1200 @120 Hz)
Deckt auch gleich noch ein paar Spezialfälle ab, denn während 1366x768@120 Hz mit Single-Link möglich sein sollten, sind es 2560x1600 @120 Hz auch mit Dual-Link nicht. (beides suggeriert die bisherige Trennung aber)



> DVI-D ist aufwärtskompatibel  zu HDMI, wodurch alle DVI-D-Signale nach  HDMI umgewandelt werden  können. Umgekehrt lassen sich aber nicht alle  HDMI-Signale nach DVI-D  umwandeln. Beispielsweise ist ein Kopierschutz  wie HDCP bei DVI-D nur optional.



Wichtig: Aufwärtskompatibel zu Single-Link-DVI. Alles andere müsste man in der Tat "umwandeln" (aber mit einem Wandler ist auch YUV HDMI kompatibel  ), für Single-Link-DVI->HDMI reicht ein einfacher Adapter.


> HDMI mit Ethernet, Automotive, High Speed,...



Geht etwas über das hiesige Thema hinaus, oder? Man kann auch einfach einen Wiki-Link setzen 



> Durch die geringe Größe machen es DisplayPort-Anschlüsse möglich, bis zu  sechs Monitore gleichzeitig über eine (spezielle) Grafikkarte  anzusteuern.



Schreib lieber "sechs Monitoranschlüsse auf einem Slotblecht einer (speziellen) Grafikkarte unterzubringen". Denn ansteuern kann man auch 8 Stück via DVI, wenn man Matrox kauft und maximal zwei Stück via DP, wenns Nvidia ist.



> Ein DisplayPort-Anschluss ist ebenfall Voraussetzung falls man vorhat,



"ist in der Regel". Es gibt mehrere Karten mit integriertem DP->DVI-Wandler.



Bei den einzelnen Monitorempfehlungen wäre imho Spoilereinsatz und/oder eine Übersichtstabelle ganz sinnvoll. (Solange es nur ein Inhaltsverzeichniss für Prad ist, kann man auch noch deutlich stärker kürzen.

___________________________


Was ich allgemein komplett vermisse, ist ein Abschnitt zur Ansteuerung. Gerade in Zeiten, in denen haufenweise 6 Bit IPSler den Markt überschwemmen, die nur eingeschränkt die Farbqualität bieten, die viele mit der Displaytechnik assoizieren, darf das imho nicht fehlen.








Thallassa schrieb:


> Sooo, da ich ja fast dazu genötigt wurde, hier ein Erfahrungbericht vom HP ZR2440w



hier nochmal der meinige mit dem (besseren) Vorgänger.



> Gaming + bis ; (Schlierenbildung im hohen dreistelligen FPS-Bereich (~400 aufwärts))



Da alles über 60 fps beim Monitor nicht ankommt, kann da wohl kein Zusammenhang bestehen.



> Der Stromverbrauch hält sich für ein e-IPS-Panel gut in Grenzen (~50 Watt) - LED Backlight fehlt allerdings aufgrund dessen, dass der Monitor bereits seit 2009/2010 auf dem Markt ist.



Öhm: Der ZR24*40*w ist seit ein paar Monaten am Markt und hat LED-Backlight. CCFL (und 8 Bit Display und D-Sub-Eingang, den du nutzt ) kriegst du nur beim ZR24w. Der zieht aber gerne mehr als 50 W und wurde von dir auch nicht verlinkt.



> Abhilfe schaffen hier auch treiberforciertes VSYNC und die Overdrive-Funktion des Monitors, die die Schlierenbildung unterdrückt.



Eine positive Wirkung von Overdrive ist mir wiederum nur vom ZR2440w bekannt. ZR24w haben da in keinem Test nenneswert zulegen können, ich sehe auch keinen Unterschied und gehe davon aus, dass gar kein Overdrive implementiert ist (was die, im Vergleich zum ZR2440w besseren und allgemein sehr guten, Latenzen bestärken)


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2012)

Ui, da gibt es eine Menge zum verbessern. 

Da werd ich mich am Montag gleich mal ran setzen und einiges umformulieren! 

Schon mal vielen Dank für die rege Mitarbeit


----------



## Superwip (17. März 2012)

So, jetzt von mir noch was zu LED Monitoren:

LED Monitore sind Monitore, bei denen jeder einzelne Bildpunkt aus einer oder mehreren LEDs besteht. Grundsätzlich unterscheidet man hier zwei verschiedene technologische Ansätze: einerseits klassische LED Bildschirme, die klassische anorganische Leuchtdioden nutzen, andererseits OLED Bildschirme, die Organische Leuchtdioden nutzen. Einzelne farbige Pixel bestehen entweder aus drei (RGB) einzelnen farbigen (O)LEDs oder weißen (O)LEDs

*OLED Monitore:*
Diese Monitore bestehen im Prinzip aus einer Kunststoffolie oder Platte, in welcher organische Leuchtdioden integriert sind, welche die einzelnen Pixel bilden, für farbige Monitore werden in jedem Pixel drei farbige (RGB) OLEDs integriert oder drei weiße mit Farbfilter; Samsung setzt in einigen OLEDs Gelb als vierte Grundfarbe ein (RGBG). OLED Monitore werden schon seit einigen Jahren für sehr kleine Displays, etwa in Digitalkameras oder Handys eingesetzt, die Produktion großer Bildschirme bereitet jedoch noch einige technische Probleme und sie sind konkurrenzunfähig teuer. Ein weiteres Problem ist die unterschiedliche Lebensdauer der verschiedenen Subpixel bei RGB OLED Monitoren. Die ersten OLED Monitore wurden in den 1980ern vorrangig von Kodak entwickelt, heute sind die koreanischen Firmen Samsung und LG die größten OLED Produzenten, auch Sony ist im OLED Bereich aktiv und andere Display Hersteller arbeiten vielfach zumindest daran. Die ersten OLED PC Monitore wurden Ende 2011 von Sony auf den Markt gebracht, es handelt sich um den PVM-1741, einen 43cm/17" und den PVM-2541 einen 63,5cm/25" Monitor, jeweils mit Full-HD Auflösung, beide nutzen RGB OLEDs und werden als high-end Grafikermonitore vermarktet, weitere vergleichbare Monitore sollten in naher Zukunft folgen und sind zum Teil auch bereits angekündigt. OLED Monitore sind definitiv _die_ Zukunftstechnologie im Bildschirmbereich und werden vermutlich in den nächsten 10 Jahren die LCD Monitore weitgehend verdrängen.

Vorteile:
+Praktisch 0 Reaktionszeit (Um 1 Mikrosekunde, also etwa vier Größenordnungen schneller als LCD)
+praktisch perfekte Farbwiedergabe (bei RGB-OLEDs)
+sehr hoher Kontrast (in dunkler Umgebung praktisch _perfektes_ Schwarz)
+dünne und gebogene oder sogar flexible Displays möglich, aktuell bis zu nur ~0,3mm dicke Folien, allerdings sind Flexible Displays noch nicht marktreif
+praktisch 0 Inputlag möglich
+hohe Bildwiederholraten möglich: während die LCD Technologie mit 120Hz schon an ihre Grenzen kommt sind hier fast beliebig hohe Frequenzen, prinzipiell bis in den höheren kHz Bereich möglich
+praktisch keine Blickwinkelabhängigkeit
+sehr hohe Pixeldichten möglich

Nachteile:
-Fertigung größerer Monitore aktuell noch sehr teuer
-Unterschiedlich schnelle Alterung der Farben können mit der Zeit zu Farbverfälschungen führen (nur RGB-OLEDs)
-prinzipiell begrenzte Lebensdauer, Lebensdauer sinkt bei höheren Temperaturen oder unter UV-Einfluss deutlich
-sehr feuchtigkeitsempfindlich (das gilt insbesondere für aktuelle Folien Monitore)
-Massiver Kontrastverlust in heller Umgebung

*Klassische LED Monitore "Crystal LED":*
Diese Monitore werden schon lange vor allem für Reklamen oder andere sehr große Spezialbildschirme, etwa in Stadien eingesetzt. Da gängige einzel-LEDs mindestens etwa einen Millimeter groß sind schien die Technik bis vor kurzem für den Heimbereich uninterressant zu sein, da so nur eine geringe Pixeldichte erzielt werden kann. Auf der CES 2012 hat Sony jedoch einen LED Full-HD TV mit 140cm Diagonale gezeigt, eine Massenproduktion ist zwar nicht in Sicht, dennoch soll diese Technologie nicht unerwähnt bleiben, alleine schon weil mit LED Monitoren häufig fälschlich LCD Monitore mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung gemeint sind. Wie bei OLED Farbbildschirmen wird jeder Pixel entweder von drei (RGB-) LEDs gebildet oder von drei weißen LEDs mit Farbfilter (wobei letzteres eher theoretisch ist, mir wäre kein derartiger Bildschirm bekannt); als Anzeigetafeln im offentlichen Bereich sind auch einfarbige LED Bildschirme weit verbreitet.

Vorteile:
+sehr hohe Helligkeit möglich, daher outdoor tauglich (erheblich heller als OLED oder irgendeine andere gängige Technologie)
+Praktisch 0 Reaktionszeit (Um 10 Nanosekunden; in der Praxis durch die Ansteuerung begrenzt)
+praktisch perfekte Farbwiedergabe (bei RGB-LEDs)
+sehr hoher Kontrast (in dunkler Umgebung praktisch _perfektes_ Schwarz)
+dünne und gebogene oder sogar flexible Displays möglich (aber dicker als OLED, min ~1mm)
+lange Lebensdauer (erheblich höher als die Lebensdauer von OLED Monitoren)
+praktisch 0 Inputlag möglich
+Kleinserien exotischer Formate und sehr großer Modelle vergleichsweise günstig möglich
+sehr effizient, im Vergleich zur Helligkeit niedriger Energieverbrauch
+hohe Bildwiederholraten möglich: während die LCD Technologie mit 120Hz schon an ihre Grenzen kommt sind hier beliebig hohe Frequenzen, prinzipiell bis in den MHz Bereich möglich
+praktisch keine Blickwinkelabhängigkeit

Nachteile:
-bis auf weiteres keine Massenproduktion und sehr teuer, wirklich preiswert wird diese Technologie wohl nie werden
-Dicker als OLED, keine Folienmonitore möglich
-Pixeldichte gering, mehr als ~50dpi sind wohl bis auf weiteres nicht möglich, damit kommt die Technik in absehbarer Zukunft nicht für PC Monitore in Frage, wohl aber für TVs (vgl.: Plasma TVs)
-Unterschiedlich schnelle Alterung der Farben können mit der Zeit zu Farbverfälschungen führen, wobei das Problem aufgrund der generell höheren Lebensdauer weit geringer ist als bei OLEDs (nur RGB-LEDs)
-schnellere Alterung bei hohen Temperaturen (wobei das Problem geringer ist als bei OLEDs)


PMOLED vs.: AMOLED:
Insbesondere Samsung bewirbt seine OLED Displays als "AMOLED"- doch was hat es damit auf sich? AMOLED steht für Akivmatrix-OLED und bezeichnet ein OLED Display, bei dem jede einzelne OLED über einen Transistor angesteuert wird; das ist ab einer bestimmten Bildschirmgröße nötig, da die Bahnwiderstände im Substrat bei größeren Displays immer weiter zunehmen und eine direkte, passive (PMOLED) Ansteuerung nichtmehr möglich ist. Die AMOLED Technologie ist also prinzipiell erforderlich um OLED Displays zu bauen, die größer als etwa 7,5cm/3Zoll sind. Auch bei klassischen LED Bildschirmen kann man zwischen der aktiven und der passiven Ansteuerung unterscheiden, mir ist jedoch nicht bekannt, welche der Technologien hier in der Praxis vorherrscht.
Auch klassische LCD Monitore werden meist als Aktivmatrix Bildschirme gebaut, man bezeichnet solche Monitore nach den verwendeten Transistoren auch als "TFTs"; da auch bei AMOLEDs TFTs zum Einsatz kommen wäre eine (verwirrende) Alternativbezeichnung also TFT-OLED...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2012)

Ui, das ist lang. Da würde ich fast ein Spoiler anbieten (zumindest solange die Technik am Markt unbedeutend ist. Oder man fasst die Hälften zusammen und erklärt die 1-2 Unterschiede zwischen LED und OLED?).

Aber das mit "praktisch 0 Inputlag möglich" würde ich streichen. Das ist, mit Ausnahme der Millisekunden, die die Pixel halt für den Wechsel brauchen, mit allen Technologien nahezu möglich, denn Latenz resultiert ausschließlich aus Übertragung und Signalaufarbeitung. (so gesehen ist es de facto nur mit einem rein analogen System -CRT- zu schaffen. Alle anderen brauchen zumindest einige wenige Takte)


Wenn (praktisch) ungenutzte Randtechnologien mit aufgenommen werden sollen (ist das ein FAQ oder ein Wiki?  ) - dann auch noch ein paar Worte zu Beamern, Rückprojektion und FED/SED? Zumindest Rückprojektion war/ist ja auch mit einem Modell am PC-Markt vertreten.


----------



## Superwip (18. März 2012)

> Ui, das ist lang. Da würde ich fast ein Spoiler anbieten (zumindest solange die Technik am Markt unbedeutend ist. Oder man fasst die Hälften zusammen und erklärt die 1-2 Unterschiede zwischen LED und OLED?).


 
Im Prinzip ist die klassische LED Technologie in absehbarer Zukunft im PC Bereich völlig unbedeutend; ich habe sie eigentlich nur beschrieben, da es mich stört, dass andauernd LCDs mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung als "LED Monitore" bezeichnet werden

Der OLED-Teil ist meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls durchaus bedeutend: die OLED Technologie ist eben die Zukunft, es gibt auch schon Monitore, die möglicherweise auch für den ein oder anderen interressant sind und mit den fallenden Preisen und dem wachsenden Angebot wohl auch immer interressanter werden.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist auch der Einsatz von OLEDs in Mobilgeräten, wo sie ja weit verbreitet sind, auch wenn das etwas OT ist.



> Aber das mit "praktisch 0 Inputlag möglich" würde ich streichen. Das ist, mit Ausnahme der Millisekunden, die die Pixel halt für den Wechsel brauchen, mit allen Technologien nahezu möglich, denn Latenz resultiert ausschließlich aus Übertragung und Signalaufarbeitung. (so gesehen ist es de facto nur mit einem rein analogen System -CRT- zu schaffen. Alle anderen brauchen zumindest einige wenige Takte)


 
Jedenfalls ist ein Inputlag <<1ms möglich; ob und bis zu welchem Punkt man die Reaktionszeit zum Inputlag zählen sollte ist eine viel diskutierte Frage, bei den gängigen Messverfahren ist das jedenfalls mehr oder weniger üblich.

Desweiteren werden bei der OLED Technologie Overdrive o.Ä. sinnlos, wodurch der dadurch verursachte Lag entfällt.

Desweiteren lassen sich prinzipiell auch OLEDs direkt analog über VGA o.Ä. ansteuern -auch wenn es wohl nie einen Monitor geben wird, der das bietet-; dabei muss man aber bedenken, dass dafür wiederum eine zusätzliche Latenz in der Grafikkarte entsteht; eine analoge Ansteuerung verschiebt das Problem nur



> Wenn (praktisch) ungenutzte Randtechnologien mit aufgenommen werden sollen (ist das ein FAQ oder ein Wiki?  ) - dann auch noch ein paar Worte zu Beamern, Rückprojektion und FED/SED? Zumindest Rückprojektion war/ist ja auch mit einem Modell am PC-Markt vertreten.


 
FED/SED ist (leider) praktisch tot.

Rückenprojektorbildschirme könnten durchaus eine Erwähung wert sein, auf jeden Fall aber auch CRTs, eventuell auch Plasma Bildschirme wobei sie wie Rück-Pros eher in den TV Bereich passen (wobei man das zugegebenermaßen mindestens genauso auch von LED Monitoren behaupten kann)

Beamer sind meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls ein anderes Thema, dazu wäre gegebenenfalls eher ein eigener Sammelthread/FAQ/Empfehlungsliste denkbar; gute Beamer, vor allem auch im Bezug auf die Spieletauglichkeit zu finden ist ja auch so eine Sache


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2012)

Hab meine Texte mal gleich entsprechend der oben genannten Vorschläge geändert.  



> Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "früher" meinst, aber mein ZR24w (2011) ist  nicht sichtbar schneller, als mein vorheriger Dell 2001FP (2005). S-IPS  ist schon sehr lange prinzipiell-aber-nicht-wirklich-gut spieletauglich  und in die Nähe mittelmäßiger TN-Displays kommt bis heute kein Exemplar


Mit "früher" meine ich die Zeit, wo den Gamern plötzlich klar wurde, da die Farben bei Eizo-Monitoren ja viel besser sind. Problem war nur, das die Reaktionzeiten unter aller Sau waren. 



> Eine positive Wirkung von Overdrive ist mir wiederum nur vom ZR2440w  bekannt. ZR24w haben da in keinem Test nenneswert zulegen können, ich  sehe auch keinen Unterschied und gehe davon aus, dass gar kein Overdrive  implementiert ist (was die, im Vergleich zum ZR2440w besseren und  allgemein sehr guten, Latenzen bestärken)


Schau dir mal den Test von Prad zum Philips 273P3LPHES an. Ist zwar ein TN-Panel-Monitor, aber der Overdrive greift hier sehr gut. 
PRAD |Test Monitor Philips 273P3LPHES Teil 3



> Zusatzvorschlag:
> "("LED-Displays", die den Namen auch verdienen, da bei ihnen die LEDs  die Bilddarstellung übernehmen, gibt es allerdings sehr wohl: Als  Großleinwände in Stadien und auf Konzerten. Am anderen Ende des  Größenspektrums arbeiten OLED-Displays nach vergleichbarem Prinzip,  verwenden aber ein anderes Fertigungsverfahren.)"



Den Zusatz könnte man in den Abschnitt von Superwip über die LED-Monitore packen, oder?!



> Ein weiterer Punkt ist auch der Einsatz von OLEDs in Mobilgeräten, wo sie ja weit verbreitet sind, auch wenn das etwas OT ist.


Kann doch erwähnt werden. Smartphones sind ja quasi kleine Monitore für die Hosentasche.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2012)

Auf die Vor-und Nachteile von spiegelnden, matten und eventuell auch transreflektiven Bildschirmen sollte auch noch eingegangen werden, da dass ein ewiges Streitthema ist, zu dem fast jeder eine Meinung hat, vielen ist aber garnicht bewusst, unter welchen Bedingungen und warum eine bestimmte Technik im Vorteil ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2012)

In dem Zusammenhang könnte man vielleicht den "Glanz"-Effekt bei vielen heutigen IPS-Monitoren erwähnen.




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hab meine Texte mal gleich entsprechend der oben genannten Vorschläge geändert.



Welche auch immer dazugehören 



> Mit "früher" meine ich die Zeit, wo den Gamern plötzlich klar wurde, da die Farben bei Eizo-Monitoren ja viel besser sind. Problem war nur, das die Reaktionzeiten unter aller Sau waren.



Das ist aber ein (imho andauerndes) Problem von Eizo bzw. Grafiker-optimierten Monitoren allgemein, nicht von IPS. Wie gesagt: Mein erster Berührungspunkt war anno2004. Da hatten viele Gamer (z.B.) ich noch nichtmal das Ende der CRT-Ära überwunden, aber IPS war schon fast so weit, wie heute - wenn der Hersteller wollte.



> Schau dir mal den Test von Prad zum Philips 273P3LPHES an. Ist zwar ein TN-Panel-Monitor, aber der Overdrive greift hier sehr gut.
> PRAD |Test Monitor Philips 273P3LPHES Teil 3




Es ging nicht darum, dass es kein funktionierendes Overdrive gäbe, es ging darum, dass er HP ZR24w keins hat 
(Davon abgesehen ist der Test imho ein wunderschönes Beispiel für die oft fragwürdige Implementierung von Overdrive. Der Monitor erreicht zwar nach 0,nix das erste Mal den Sollwert, aber bis stabil das gewünschte Signal anliegt, vergeht genauso viel Zeit, wie ohne Overdrive. Auch bis das man ±10% den gewünschten Wert erreicht hat, vergeht die gleiche Zeit. Der einzige Unterschied mit Overdrive ist, dass es 10% zuviel statt 10% zuwenig sind . Eine ausführlichere subjektive Beschreibung mit Blindtest wäre da nicht schlecht gewesen. Denn "Artefakte sind kaum wahrzunehmen" klingt erstmal nicht pauschal nach einem Fortschritt gegenüber real 17 ms, wo normalerweise "Schlieren kaum wahrzunehmen" sind.)




> Den Zusatz könnte man in den Abschnitt von Superwip über die LED-Monitore packen, oder?!



Jup. Steht ja unter einem Zitat aus eben diesem Abschnitt.




> Kann doch erwähnt werden. Smartphones sind ja quasi kleine Monitore für die Hosentasche.



Aktuelle Handys, die bequem in Hosentaschen passen - schön wärs


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

> Welche auch immer dazugehören






> Das ist aber ein (imho andauerndes) Problem von Eizo bzw.  Grafiker-optimierten Monitoren allgemein, nicht von IPS. Wie gesagt:  Mein erster Berührungspunkt war anno2004. Da hatten viele Gamer (z.B.)  ich noch nichtmal das Ende der CRT-Ära überwunden, aber IPS war schon  fast so weit, wie heute - wenn der Hersteller wollte.


Mein erster IPS den ich in die Finger bekommen habe, war ein Eizo von einem Bekannten. Der hat den Monitor für Gebäudeplanung gebraucht. Von den Farben war ich fasziniert! oO
Diablo 2 LOD ging damit auch super! Nur bei Unreal 1 hat man deutlich die Defizite gesehen. -.- Ich muss ihn nochmal fragen was genau das für ein Typ war. 



> Es ging nicht darum, dass es kein funktionierendes Overdrive gäbe, es ging darum, dass er HP ZR24w keins hat


Argh! Mal wieder falsch gelesen. Sorry. 



> Aktuelle Handys, die bequem in Hosentaschen passen - schön wärs


Denkst du da an solche Prügel wie das Samsung Galaxy Note oder Motorola Razr?


----------



## Superwip (20. März 2012)

So...

*Matt, spiegelnd, reflektiv: Vor- und Nachteile*
Der überwiegende Anteil der heute verkauften PC Monitore hat eine Matte Oberfläche, danneben gibt es auch spiegelnde Monitore und zumindest prinzipiell gibt es auch noch eine weitere Klasse: die reflektiven Monitore. An diesen Eigenschaften scheiden sich die Geister: die einen führen an, dass man bei spiegelnden Monitoren in heller Umgebung allenfalls sich selbst sieht, andere meinen, dass spiegelnde Monitore auf wundersame Weise bessere Farben und/oder Kontraste bieten sollen... doch was stimmt nun?

Zunächst muss man einmal festhalten, dass sich Matte und spiegelnde Bildschirme beim Betrieb in sehr dunkler Umgebung praktisch nicht unterscheiden; keine der beiden Technologien ist hier im Vorteil oder Nachteil, das Bild sieht absolut gleich aus, die Eigenschaften kommen erst in hellerer Umgebung zu tragen.

In heller Umgebung sieht die Sache schon anders aus: hier sind zwei Effekte zu beobachten: einerseits ein Kontrastverlust und andererseits eben Spiegelungen an spiegelnden Bildschirmen. Die Kontrastverluste entstehen dadurch, dass der Bildschirm von vorne beleuchtet wird, das auftreffende Licht wird vom Bildschirm diffus reflektiert und überstrahlt das eigentliche Bild; dunkle Flächen erscheinen so unverhältnismäßig heller. Bei selbstleuchtenden Bildschirmen, etwa (O)LED, CRT oder Plasma Bildschirmen aber auch einer Beamerleinwand kann der Kontrastverlust so weit gehen, dass man nichtsmehr erkennen kann, klassische LCDs sind in der Regel zumindest zu einem kleinen Teil reflexiv sodass selbst in sehr heller Umgebung je nach Bildschirm in der Regel zumindest ein Kontrast von ~1:1,5 bleibt; interressant ist, dass der Kontrast bereits in sehr dunkler Umgebung nennenswert abnimmt da das vom Monitor ausgehende Licht die Umgebung beleuchtet und dieses zum Teil auf den Monitor zurückstrahlt. Genau hier setzen spiegelnde Displays an: die Idee, dahinter ist einfach: die verspiegelte Oberfläche soll einen Teil des einfallenden Lichtes ablenken sodass möglichst wenig Licht das Panel trifft und der Kontrastverlust möglichst gering bleibt. Befindet sich die Lichtquelle, wenn man das Spiegelbild betrachtet nicht im Blickfeld und hält sich die Umgebungshelligkeit allgemein in Grenzen funktioniert das ganz gut; befindet sich die Lichtquelle aber im sichtbaren Bereich des Spiegelbildes kommt es zu einer störenden Spiegellung, ist die Umgebung zu hell wird schließlich das _eigene Spiegelbild_ so hell, dass es deutlicher zu sehen ist als der eigentliche Bildschirminhalt; spätestens an diesem Punkt sind matte Displays klar im Vorteil.

->In wirklich dunkler Umgebung nehmen sich die beiden Technologien nichts

->In sehr heller Umgebung sind matte Displays klar im Vorteil

->In mäßig heller Umgebung kann ein spiegelndes Display unter Umständen mit deutlich höheren Kontrasten punkten. Man muss dabei aber darauf achten, dass keine störende Lichtquelle im Spiegelbild sichtbar ist.

->kleine Punktlichtquellen, wie etwa die Tasten einer beleuchteten Tastatur können bei spiegelnden Displays in dunkler Umgebung störende Spiegelungen verursachen ohne gleichzeitig negative Auswirkungen auf den Kontrast zu haben

"Halb Matt"
Auch sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass verschiedene Displays unterschiedlich stark spiegeln, auch interressant ist Sonys "Xbrite" Beschichtung, diese ist zwar matt, reflekiert das einfallende Licht aber tendentiell eher in die Richtung des Ausfallswinkels bei einem normalen Spiegel; dadurch lässt sich ein ähnlicher Effekt erzielen, wie mit einer spiegelnden Beschichtung, es sind jedoch keine klaren Spiegelbilder erkennbar. In sehr heller Umgebung ist die Technik dennoch im Vergleich zu normalen matten Displays die schlechtere Wahl. Leider gibt es nur wenige ältere Monitore mit dieser Technik, da Sony die Produktion klassischer LCD Desktopmonitore eingestellt hat; man findet derartige Monitore aber in einigen Sony Notebooks.
Einige Bildschirme sind auch durch eine Glasscheibe vor dem Panel geschützt, diese kann jedoch auch mit einer anti-Reflexionsbeschichtung versehen sein sodass nicht alle Glasscheiben gleich stark spiegeln

Mattieren
Will man einen spiegelnden Monitor zu einem matten machen kann man ihn mit einer Mattierungsfolie bekleben. Es ist leider nicht ganz einfach diese Folien blasenfrei aufzutragen, um perfekt mit dem Rand abzuschließen muss man außerdem den Displayrahmen entfernen womit in der Regel die Garantie verloren geht. Beachten sollte man auch, dass es große Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Folien gibt, manche verschlechtern etwa Kontrast und/oder Helligkeit deutlich.

Verspiegeln
Auch wenn man ein Display _verspiegeln_ will kann man zur Folie greifen; das ist aber nicht immer nötig: viele matte Displays sind in Wahrheit verspiegelt und besitzen nur eine matte Beschichtung, die entfernt werden kann.

Reflektiv:
Reflektive und insbesondere auch Transflektive Displays müssen hier gesondert betrachtet werden: einfallendes Licht wird von ihnen nicht einfach gleichmäßig diffus reflektiert sondern wird an dunklen Pixeln weniger stark reflektiert als an hellen; daher kann das Umgebungslicht solche Displays beleuchten und sie behalten auch in sehr heller Umgebung einen Kontrast von etwa 1:10. Transflektive Displays besitzen eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung um in dunkler Umgebung auch noch funktionieren zu können, Reflektive Displays verlassen sich vollständig auf das Umgebungslicht. Transreflexive und reflexive Displays gibt es auf LCD und ChLCD Basis, rein reflekive auch auf Basis von elektronischem Papier (eInk Display); Derartige Displays kommen aktuell vor allem bei Navigationsgeräten, E-Books, Taschenrechnern und tragbaren Messgeräten zum Einsatz (vielfach nur einfarbig), man kann sie auch bei einer Handvoll Tablets, Handys, Subnotebooks und MP3 Playern finden, Desktop PC Bildschirme dieser Art sind mir nicht bekannt. Auch gewöhnliche LCDs sind, wie gesagt, eingeschränkt reflektiv aber nur zu einem sehr geringen Anteil; in sehr heller Umgebung sinkt der Kontrast in der Regel auf deutlich unter 1:2 was aber zur Not noch ausreichen kann um etwa Schrift zu erkennen.
___

Leider werden in gängigen Tests weder der Kontrastverlust noch die Spiegelstärke ermittelt, bestenfalls, vor allem bei Mobilgeräten findet man einfache, nicht standardisierte outdoor Praxistests



> In dem Zusammenhang könnte man vielleicht den "Glanz"-Effekt bei vielen heutigen IPS-Monitoren erwähnen.


 
Von dem berühmten "IPS-Glitzern" hab ich zwar schon gehört, ich besitze aber keinen IPS Bildschirm mit dem ich es nachvollziehen könnte und ich kenne auch keine Erklärung dafür.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2012)

Glitzern ist nochmal was anderes. Bei IPS-Panels wirken helle, einfarbige Flächen z.T. ganz homogen, sondern erscheinen "glitzernd". Sagen jedenfalls Tester. Ich als nicht-TN-Nutzer kann da keinen störenden Effekt wahrnehmen (natürlich ist es auf kurze Entfernung nicht 100% homogen. Es sind nunmal einzelne Pixel  ) - aber vielleicht fehlt mir der Vergleich.

Der Glanzeffekt hat irgendwas mit Lichtstreuung in den Polarisatoren zu tun - deswegen ist es bei einigen Modellen auch wesentlich weniger ausgeprägt, als bei anderen. Bei meinem alten Dell z.B. ist mir die Sache nie wirklich aufgefallen. Aber bei meinem aktuellen HP ist die Aufhellung (die an Backlight-Bleeding erinnert, aber großflächig auftritt) bei vertikal abweichenden Blickwinkeln so extrem, dass der effektiv nutzbare Blickwinkel nicht besser ist, als bei einem TN-Panel. 
Allerdings setzt der Glanz schärfer abgegrenzt sein und die Farben bleiben natürlich unbeeinflusst, so dass man kurz vor der Grenze ein besseres Bild hat. Und bei horizontalen Abweichungen sowieso. Trotzdem bleibt es ein Effekt, den es beim Kauf ggf. zu berücksichtigen gilt - wer sich (m)einen ZR24w für Pivot-Betrieb kaufen würde, in der Annahme, IPS würde ihn Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit bieten, wäre bitte enttäuscht.


Zu deinem Text:

- Ob selbstleuchtend oder durchleuchtend spielt prinzipiell erstmal keine Rolle. Alle Displays werden aber einer gewissen Lichtstärke unlesbar. Nicht-reflektive transmissive Displays (also die ganz normalen, siehe unten) haben da keinen Vorteil gegenüber einer Bildröhre oder einem OLED. Das CRTs bei hellem Licht schwerer ablesbar sind, als LCDs, liegt in der Regel an der geringen Helligkeit der CRTs (mein HP schafft 400 cd, CRTs lagen iirc meist bei 100-120, weil Leuchtdichte sie einfach sehr viel Energie und Lebensdauer kostete), gern gesteigert durch fehlende Mattierung und beschränkte Entspiegelung (siehe unten) auf gewölbter Oberfläche, so dass sich eigentlich immer irgendwas spiegelte. OLED und Plasma dagegen können bei der Helligkeit mithalten und müssen nicht spiegelnd sein - und sind LCDs dann ggf. sogar dank des höheren Ausgangskontrastes leicht überlegen. Nicht umsonst ist OLED für mobile Geräte (die sich auch keine starke Hintergrundbeleuchtung für LCDs leisten können) so beliebt.

- Entspiegeln ist nicht das gleiche, wie mattieren!
Ein entspiegelter Bildschirm (zumindest früher von Sony, heute afaik auf alle Fälle bei Apple) verwendet spezielle optische Beschichtungen, ähnlich wie bei beschichteten Brillengläsern, die die Reflektion selbst vermeiden. Dadurch kann er eine blanke Oberfläche bieten, kommt aber trotzdem mit (relativ...) hellem Licht klar, das teilweise nicht reflektiert wird sondern in das Panel hineinfällt. (wo es dann transreflektiv wirken könnte, gäbe es hinter dem Display etwas reflektierendes)
Mattierte Bildschirme dagegen verwenden, wie beschrieben, eine Streufolie, die eben leider nur dafür sorgt, dass die Durchschnittshelligkeit zum Auge des Betrachters strahlt - was je nach Szenario mal besser, mal schlechter als ein spielender Bildschirm ist, bei dem man sich einfach jeden Abschluss gespart hat. (entspiegelte Displays sind dagegen im Schnitt über alle Szenarien überlegen. Allerdings kommen die Szenarien, in denen mattierte punkten, vermutlich am häufigsten vor)

- Du verwechselst transflektiv und transreflektiv.
Alle reflektiven LC-Displays sind transreflektiv, d.h. das Licht fällt durch die Flüssigkristallzelle (Transmission), wird reflektiert und geht nochmal durch (was der Hauptgrund für den besseren Kontrast ist). "Transflektive" (Kunstwort ohne re) Displays sind diejenigen, die diesen Effekt mit einer zusätzlichen Hintergrundbeleuchtung kombinieren. Die transreflektieren einfallendes Licht, wie reflektive LC-Displays, können aber zusätzlich das Licht einer Hintergrundbeleuchtung transmissieren, wie ein normaler Bildschirm.
(Aber bei weitem nicht alle Displays, die ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung betrieben werden können, sind transflektiv. Wenn keine Farbwiedergabe gefordert ist, wird oftmals ein reflektives Display mit einer durchsichtigen Elektroluminiszenzfolie auf dem Display versehen, die bei Bedarf fehlendes Umgebungslicht ersetzt.)
EInk ist noch einmal etwas komplett anderes. Da wird weder reflektiert noch transmissiert - das Licht streut direkt auf der Oberfläche der farbgebenden Elemente. Eben wie bei Tinte auf Papier. (Nur dass es eInk bislang nicht als schwarz auf weiß, sondern nur als hellgrau auf dunkelgrau gibt)
Für dieses FAQ ist das zwar egal, aber richtig sollte der Abschnitt trotzdem sein


----------



## Superwip (20. März 2012)

> Glitzern ist nochmal was anderes. Bei IPS-Panels wirken helle, einfarbige Flächen z.T. ganz homogen, sondern erscheinen "glitzernd". Sagen jedenfalls Tester.


 
Dann weißt du wohl nicht viel mehr als ich...



> - Ob selbstleuchtend oder durchleuchtend spielt prinzipiell erstmal keine Rolle. Alle Displays werden aber einer gewissen Lichtstärke unlesbar. Nicht-reflektive transmissive Displays (also die ganz normalen, siehe unten) haben da keinen Vorteil gegenüber einer Bildröhre oder einem OLED. Das CRTs bei hellem Licht schwerer ablesbar sind, als LCDs, liegt in der Regel an der geringen Helligkeit der CRTs (mein HP schafft 400 cd, CRTs lagen iirc meist bei 100-120, weil Leuchtdichte sie einfach sehr viel Energie und Lebensdauer kostete), gern gesteigert durch fehlende Mattierung und beschränkte Entspiegelung (siehe unten) auf gewölbter Oberfläche, so dass sich eigentlich immer irgendwas spiegelte. OLED und Plasma dagegen können bei der Helligkeit mithalten und müssen nicht spiegelnd sein - und sind LCDs dann ggf. sogar dank des höheren Ausgangskontrastes leicht überlegen. Nicht umsonst ist OLED für mobile Geräte (die sich auch keine starke Hintergrundbeleuchtung für LCDs leisten können) so beliebt.


 
Soweit ich weiß sind aber praktisch alle gängigen LCDs zu einem gewissen (wenn auch meist sehr kleinen) Anteil reflektiv... 

Ein gewisser Anteil des Einfallenden Lichtes fällt durch das Panel hindurch auf den Diffusor bzw. die Bildschirmrückwand und wird dort reflektiert; soweit ich weiß funktionieren auch reflexive und transflexive LCDs nicht anders, nur, dass der Effekt dort eben soweit wie möglich verstärkt wird. Erkennen kann man das etwa, wenn man einen LCD ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung betreibt, in der Regel kann man in heller Umgebung immernoch etwas erkennen.

Wie hoch der Restkontrast ist und ob er ausreicht um noch etwas zu erkennen hängt vom Display ab; ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube, dass TN Panels hier deutlich besser dastehen als IPS Panels und diese stehen wiederum besser da als VA Panels, da diese einfach mehr Licht absorbieren.


Probleme von OLED Displays in heller Umgebung werden bei Mobilgeräten durchaus vielfach kritisiert; die Hersteller antworten mit sehr hellen Displays aber soweit ich weiß sind gängige OLEDs zumindest in der prallen Sonne dennoch praktisch nicht nutzbar- im Gegensatz zu LCDs



> - Entspiegeln ist nicht das gleiche, wie mattieren!
> Ein entspiegelter Bildschirm (zumindest früher von Sony, heute afaik auf alle Fälle bei Apple) verwendet spezielle optische Beschichtungen, ähnlich wie bei beschichteten Brillengläsern, die die Reflektion selbst vermeiden. Dadurch kann er eine blanke Oberfläche bieten, kommt aber trotzdem mit (relativ...) hellem Licht klar, das teilweise nicht reflektiert wird sondern in das Panel hineinfällt. (wo es dann transreflektiv wirken könnte, gäbe es hinter dem Display etwas reflektierendes)
> Mattierte Bildschirme dagegen verwenden, wie beschrieben, eine Streufolie, die eben leider nur dafür sorgt, dass die Durchschnittshelligkeit zum Auge des Betrachters strahlt - was je nach Szenario mal besser, mal schlechter als ein spielender Bildschirm ist, bei dem man sich einfach jeden Abschluss gespart hat. (entspiegelte Displays sind dagegen im Schnitt über alle Szenarien überlegen. Allerdings kommen die Szenarien, in denen mattierte punkten, vermutlich am häufigsten vor)


 
Ich weiß nicht... hast du irgendeine Quelle dafür? Soweit ich weiß funktioniert Sonys Technologie jedenfalls anders, eben indem das Einfallende Licht zwar gespiegelt wird, allerdings eben leicht gestreut.

Was du beschreibst wäre ja wieder eine Art umgekehrt reflexives/transflektives Display- denn hinter dem Panel ist ja sehrwohl etwas: der Diffusor und die in der Regel weiße Panelrückwand, beide sollten einen großen Teil des Lichts reflektieren. Ich wüsste aber auch nicht, wie man durch eine Beschichtung erreichen sollte, dass ein höherer Teil des einfallenden Lichts das Display durchdringt.

Oder meinst du vielleicht die Versuche, die Spiegellungen an einem Schutzglas zu verringern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Anteil des Einfallenden Lichtes fällt durch das Panel hindurch auf den Diffusor bzw. die Bildschirmrückwand und wird dort reflektiert; soweit ich weiß funktionieren auch reflexive und transflexive LCDs nicht anders, nur, dass der Effekt dort eben soweit wie möglich verstärkt wird. Erkennen kann man das etwa, wenn man einen LCD ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung betreibt, in der Regel kann man in heller Umgebung immernoch etwas erkennen.



Aber extrem wenig, weil es halt kein gezielt gewolter Effekt ist. Bei starker Beleuchtung ist das Bild meiner Einschätzung nach dann doch nicht erkennbar.



> Wie hoch der Restkontrast ist und ob er ausreicht um noch etwas zu erkennen hängt vom Display ab; ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube, dass TN Panels hier deutlich besser dastehen als IPS Panels und diese stehen wiederum besser da als VA Panels, da diese einfach mehr Licht absorbieren.



Klingt logisch.



> Probleme von OLED Displays in heller Umgebung werden bei Mobilgeräten durchaus vielfach kritisiert; die Hersteller antworten mit sehr hellen Displays aber soweit ich weiß sind gängige OLEDs zumindest in der prallen Sonne dennoch praktisch nicht nutzbar- im Gegensatz zu LCDs



Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei aktuellen Mobilgeräten aussieht - aber zumindest meine alten (Samsung D400, iPod nano2) haben eindeutig transflexive Displays - auch ohne Beleuchtung sehr gut ablesbar. Beim nano4 meiner Freunding muss dagegen schon verdammt nah ran, damit man überhaupt sieht, ob er was anzeigt. In prallem Sonnenlicht würde ich aber sagen, dass sich beide nicht viel nehmen, obwohl die maximale Displayhelligkeit bei ihr gefüllt doppelt so hoch liegt (insbesondere im Vergleich zum Handy).
Ich würde deswegen davon ausgehen, dass OLEDs nicht prinzipiell gegenüber LCDs im Nachteil sind, dass sie aber im mobilen Bereich schnell mal mit einem transflexiven Display verglichen werden. Gegenüber diesen können bei starker Einstrahlung natürlich nur noch eInk und rein reflexive Displays anstinken. Aber normale (Desktop-)LCDs, auf die hier ja geschlussfolgert werden soll, sind nur so gut, wie ihre Lichtquelle - und da können OLEDs sehr gut mithalten.



> Ich weiß nicht... hast du irgendeine Quelle dafür?



Nö, die werde ich wohl nicht mehr rekonstruieren können. Berichtenswerte Technik war das ja vor 6-8 Jahren und in der Herstellerwerbung tauchen solche Details nie auf (erst recht nicht bei Apple)



> Was du beschreibst wäre ja wieder eine Art umgekehrt reflexives/transflektives Display- denn hinter dem Panel ist ja sehrwohl etwas: der Diffusor und die in der Regel weiße Panelrückwand, beide sollten einen großen Teil des Lichts reflektieren. Ich wüsste aber auch nicht, wie man durch eine Beschichtung erreichen sollte, dass ein höherer Teil des einfallenden Lichts das Display durchdringt.
> 
> Oder meinst du vielleicht die Versuche, die Spiegellungen an einem Schutzglas zu verringern?


 
Genau das. Wie transflexibe Displays zeigen, stört es ja überhaupt nicht (im Gegenteil), wenn Licht es durch das Panel schafft und ggf. wieder zurückkommt - genauso wie es bei Brillen, Ferngläsern,... nicht wirklich unerwünscht ist, dass Licht durchscheint  . Was stört, sind direkte Reflektionen an der Oberfläche. Und um die abzumildern, gibt es entsprechende Beschichtungsverfahren (frag einen Optiker mit was - die verkaufen es gerne . Wiki erwähnt auch destruktive Referenzen multipler Teilreflektionen), die sich 1:1 auf Glassubstraten hochwertiger nicht-matter Bildschirme wiederfinden sollen/könnten.
Wenn ich irgendwo was finde, was das für aktuelle Monitore belegt, sage ich bescheid - aber wie erwähnt: Eine "spezielle Beschichtung" für "bestes Bild" hat irgendwie jeder Monitor


----------



## Superwip (21. März 2012)

> Aber extrem wenig, weil es halt kein gezielt gewolter Effekt ist. Bei starker Beleuchtung ist das Bild meiner Einschätzung nach dann doch nicht erkennbar.


 
Also meiner Erfahrung nach kann man zumindest schwarz auf weiß Text selbst in der prallen Sonne bei heruntergeregelter Helligkeit noch "erkennen" und zur Not auch lesen, meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich aber auf TN.

Ich schätze den Restkontrast -bei TN- auf etwa 1:1,5 (wie schon geschrieben), vielleicht ist er sogar niedriger



> Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei aktuellen Mobilgeräten aussieht - aber zumindest meine alten (Samsung D400, iPod nano2) haben eindeutig transflexive Displays - auch ohne Beleuchtung sehr gut ablesbar. Beim nano4 meiner Freunding muss dagegen schon verdammt nah ran, damit man überhaupt sieht, ob er was anzeigt. In prallem Sonnenlicht würde ich aber sagen, dass sich beide nicht viel nehmen, obwohl die maximale Displayhelligkeit bei ihr gefüllt doppelt so hoch liegt (insbesondere im Vergleich zum Handy).
> Ich würde deswegen davon ausgehen, dass OLEDs nicht prinzipiell gegenüber LCDs im Nachteil sind, dass sie aber im mobilen Bereich schnell mal mit einem transflexiven Display verglichen werden. Gegenüber diesen können bei starker Einstrahlung natürlich nur noch eInk und rein reflexive Displays anstinken. Aber normale (Desktop-)LCDs, auf die hier ja geschlussfolgert werden soll, sind nur so gut, wie ihre Lichtquelle - und da können OLEDs sehr gut mithalten.


 
Ja, wie oft hier mit Transflexiven Displays vergleichen wird, bzw. wie oft diese zum Einsatz kommen weiß ich nicht... ich weiß auch nicht, wie es mit einem modernen IPS Display, wie sie bei einigen Smartphones zum Einsatz kommen aussieht.


In der _Desktoppraxis_ ist der Effekt aber tatsächlich definitiv nicht relevant, außer vielleicht man sitzt mit dem Rücken zu einem Fenster.



> Genau das. Wie transflexibe Displays zeigen, stört es ja überhaupt nicht (im Gegenteil), wenn Licht es durch das Panel schafft und ggf. wieder zurückkommt - genauso wie es bei Brillen, Ferngläsern,... nicht wirklich unerwünscht ist, dass Licht durchscheint  . Was stört, sind direkte Reflektionen an der Oberfläche. Und um die abzumildern, gibt es entsprechende Beschichtungsverfahren (frag einen Optiker mit was - die verkaufen es gerne . Wiki erwähnt auch destruktive Referenzen multipler Teilreflektionen), die sich 1:1 auf Glassubstraten hochwertiger nicht-matter Bildschirme wiederfinden sollen/könnten.
> Wenn ich irgendwo was finde, was das für aktuelle Monitore belegt, sage ich bescheid - aber wie erwähnt: Eine "spezielle Beschichtung" für "bestes Bild" hat irgendwie jeder Monitor


 
Okay, von Glas, dass weniger spiegelt bzw. spiegellungshemmenden Beschichtungen hab ich auch schon gehört -> Antireflexbeschichtung


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2012)

Dann mach ich gleich mal munter weiter:

Ein Thema das sehr viele Fragen aufwirft ist der Kontrast. 
Mal sehen ob ich das passend zusammenfassen kann. 


Das Wort "Kontrast" bezeichnet den Unterschied zwischen hellen und dunklen Bereichen eines Bildes. Der Kontrast gibt also das Verhältnis von minimaler (schwarz) und maximaler (weiß) Leuchtdichte bei aufeinanderfolgender Darstellung an. Die Farben werden bei dieser Angabe nicht berücksichtigt. 

Viele Hersteller benutzen aber für ihre Werbemaßnahmen den sogeannten dynamischen Kontrast. Der dynamische Kontrast gibt das Verhältnis von minimaler Leuchtdichte (schwarz) bei  heruntergefahrener Hintergrundbeleuchtung und maximaler Leichtdichte  (weiß) bei höchster Hintergrundbeleuchtung an. Durch die Regelung der Hintergrundbeleuchtungen enstehen dann extreme Kontrastwerte wie beispielsweise 50.000.000 : 1.

Im Grunde ist der dynamische Kontrast aber nicht wichtig. Der Käufer muss bei einem Monitorkauf auf den  statischen (oder nativen) Kontrast achten. Dieser Wert findet sich nicht immer auf der Verpackung des Monitors. Hier hilft oftmals nur die Recherche im Internet nach den entsprechenden Werten. Oder das detailierte lesen von Testberichten. Eine gute Anlaufstelle für solche Tests bietet die Website von Prad.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2012)

Letzten Absatz würde ich anders formulieren und gleich noch ausbauen:

Im Grunde ist dieser dynamische Kontrast aber unwichtig, denn er kann nur für Unterschiede zwischen aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern genutzt werden - nicht für Helligkeitsunterschiede in einem Bild. Eine Zwischenform sind Kontrastangaben mit flächigen Full-LED-Backlights _VERWEIß AUF PASSENDEN ABSCHNITT_. Diese können oft Teile ihres Backlights unabhängig Regeln, so dass einzelne Bildbereiche wesentlich dunkler oder heller ausfallen können und der Kontrast innerhalb eines Bildes steigt. Da diese Bereiche deutlich größer sind, als ein Pixel, kann die Technik aber nicht genutzt werden, um besonders kontrastreiche Kanten zu darzustellen - hier zählt allein der statische Kontrast, der deswegen beim Kauf über allen anderen Angaben stehen sollte. Wie bei vielen Werten sollte man auch hier selbstständig nach entsprechenden Testergebnissen recherchieren und nicht auf Herstellerangaben hoffen.

Zu allen Kontrastmessungen ist allgemein anzumerken, dass sie gänzlich ohne Umgebungslicht stattfinden. Dies ist messtechnisch präziser, aber praxisfern und muss beim Vergleich verschiedener Geräte beachtet werden. So sinkt das reale Kontrastverhältniss bei mattierten Displays durch gestreutes Licht aus der Umgebung kontinuirlich mit steigender Helligkeit - die Displayoberfläche ist eben (selbst bei ausgeschaltetem Monitor) nicht schwarz, sondern gräulich. Nicht mattierte Displays werden aus diesem Grund oftmals mit besonders gutem Kontrast und sattem schwarz beworben, denn sie streuen einfallendes Licht nicht in Richtung des Benutzers. Die im Gegenzug erfolgenden Reflektionen können natürlich umso störender sein, wenn sie das Auge des Benutzers treffen, da dieser nun nicht nur einen kleinen, gestreuten Teil abbekommt, sondern alles und vom eigentlich Displayinhalt gegebenfalls gar nichts mehr sieht.
Besonderes Augenmerk verdient dieser Aspekt, wenn reflektive und transmissive Displays verglichen werden, z.B. bei eBook-Readern. Die Werte einer eInk und einer LCD Messung können nicht auf gleichem Wege ermittelt werden und sind somit auch nicht direkt vergleichbar.


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2012)

Ok, wird gemacht. So besser?  


Das Wort "Kontrast" bezeichnet den Unterschied zwischen hellen und  dunklen Bereichen eines Bildes. Der Kontrast gibt also das Verhältnis  von minimaler (schwarz) und maximaler (weiß) Leuchtdichte bei  aufeinanderfolgender Darstellung an. Die Farben werden bei dieser Angabe  nicht berücksichtigt.

Viele Hersteller benutzen aber für ihre Werbemaßnahmen den sogeannten  dynamischen Kontrast. Der dynamische Kontrast gibt das Verhältnis von  minimaler Leuchtdichte (schwarz) bei  heruntergefahrener  Hintergrundbeleuchtung und maximaler Leichtdichte  (weiß) bei höchster  Hintergrundbeleuchtung an. Durch die Regelung der  Hintergrundbeleuchtungen enstehen dann extreme Kontrastwerte wie  beispielsweise 50.000.000 : 1.

Im Grunde ist dieser dynamische Kontrast aber unwichtig, denn er kann  nur für Unterschiede zwischen aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern genutzt  werden - nicht für Helligkeitsunterschiede in einem Bild. Eine  Zwischenform sind Kontrastangaben mit flächigen Full-LED-Backlights (_Siehe: 2. TFT-Technik --> LED-Backlight_).  Diese können oft Teile ihres Backlights unabhängig Regeln, so dass  einzelne Bildbereiche wesentlich dunkler oder heller ausfallen können  und der Kontrast innerhalb eines Bildes steigt. Da diese Bereiche  deutlich größer sind, als ein Pixel, kann die Technik aber nicht genutzt  werden, um besonders kontrastreiche Kanten zu darzustellen - hier zählt  allein der statische Kontrast, der deswegen beim Kauf über allen  anderen Angaben stehen sollte. Wie bei vielen Werten sollte man auch  hier selbstständig nach entsprechenden Testergebnissen recherchieren und  nicht auf Herstellerangaben hoffen.

Zu allen Kontrastmessungen ist allgemein anzumerken, dass sie gänzlich  ohne Umgebungslicht stattfinden. Dies ist messtechnisch präziser, aber  praxisfern und muss beim Vergleich verschiedener Geräte beachtet werden.  So sinkt das reale Kontrastverhältniss bei mattierten Displays durch  gestreutes Licht aus der Umgebung kontinuirlich mit steigender  Helligkeit - die Displayoberfläche ist eben (selbst bei ausgeschaltetem  Monitor) nicht schwarz, sondern gräulich. Nicht mattierte Displays  werden aus diesem Grund oftmals mit besonders gutem Kontrast und sattem  schwarz beworben, denn sie streuen einfallendes Licht nicht in Richtung  des Benutzers. Die im Gegenzug erfolgenden Reflektionen können natürlich  umso störender sein, wenn sie das Auge des Benutzers treffen, da dieser  nun nicht nur einen kleinen, gestreuten Teil abbekommt, sondern alles  und vom eigentlich Displayinhalt gegebenfalls gar nichts mehr sieht.
Besonderes Augenmerk verdient dieser Aspekt, wenn reflektive und  transmissive Displays verglichen werden, z.B. bei eBook-Readern. Die  Werte einer eInk und einer LCD Messung können nicht auf gleichem Wege  ermittelt werden und sind somit auch nicht direkt vergleichbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2012)

So war das gemeint, ja 
(wobei ich nicht darauf bestehe, dass meine Fassung das einzig wahre ist - kann gerne optimiert und geändert werden, wenn jemandem was besseres einfällt)


----------



## Superwip (19. April 2012)

> Der Kontrast gibt also das Verhältnis von minimaler (schwarz) und maximaler (weiß) Leuchtdichte bei aufeinanderfolgender Darstellung an.


 
Das ist nicht ganz korrekt, denn das wäre die Definition des dynamischen Kontrasts; allgemein formuliert gibt der Kontrast eigentlich nur (irgend) ein Helligkeitsverhältnis an- die gängige Definition bezieht sich sogar explizit auf ein Helligkeitsverhältnis innerhalb eines Bildes


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2012)

Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn er trotzdem nacheinander an der gleichen Stelle gemessen wird - denn würde man das Messgerät umsetzen, dann hätte auch die Helligkeitsverteilung einen Einfluss (erwischst du zufällig eine dunklere Stelle, erhält der schlecht ausgeleuchtete Monitor auch noch eine bessere Kontrastbewertung...)


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2012)

@ ruyven_macaran
Ich fand deinen Text eigentlich passend formuliert.  

@ Superwip

Also quasi so:

Kontrast  bezeichnet den Unterschied zwischen hellen und dunklen Bereichen eines Bildes.


----------



## Superwip (21. April 2012)

> Kontrast bezeichnet den Unterschied zwischen hellen und dunklen Bereichen eines Bildes.


 
Genau.



> Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn er trotzdem nacheinander an der gleichen Stelle gemessen wird - denn würde man das Messgerät umsetzen, dann hätte auch die Helligkeitsverteilung einen Einfluss (erwischst du zufällig eine dunklere Stelle, erhält der schlecht ausgeleuchtete Monitor auch noch eine bessere Kontrastbewertung...)


 
Ich denke auch, dass meist so vorgegangen wird aber es sollte nicht der falsche Eindruck entstehen, dass der dynamische Kontrast gemeint ist.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

*Was ist das sogenannte IPS-Glitzern?*

Das lässt sich eigentlich nicht wirklich vernünftig beschreiben. Am besten ist es, wenn man sich folgenes vorstellt:

Nehmen wir mal an, auf dem Monitor ist eine weiße oder eine tief schwarze Fläche zu sehen. Genau dann kann es vorkommen, das man das Gefühl hat auf eine Kristaline Schicht zu schauen, welche eben glitzert. Das Glitzern kommt von der Folie, die die Hersteller direkt auf das  Panel aufbringen, um dessen Eigenschaften in Punkto Reflektion und  Betrachtungswinkel zu verbessern. Daher auch der Name "IPS-Glitzern". Oftmals kann es auch vorkommen, das dieses Glitzern nur an den Rändern des Monitors auftritt. Ein weiterer Punkt ist das oftmals zu aggressiv eingestellte Overdrive. Dadurch kann dieser Effekt gegebenenfalls verstärkt werden. 

Diese glitzernde Oberfläche darf man aber auf keinen Fall mit einer spiegelnden Oberfläche verwechseln. Das die Oberfläche spiegelt, kommt nämlich hier nicht vor. 

Das ganze klingt auf den ersten Blick wahrscheinlich für den ein oder anderen wirklich übel. Fakt ist aber, das nicht jeder dieses Glitzern wahrnimmt. Einige nehmen es als kristallines Glitzern wahr, die anderen als schmutzigen Schmierfilm und wieder andere bemerken es gar nicht. Scheinbar ist die Wahrnehmung auch Entfernungsabhängig. Je näher man an dem Gerät sitzt, um so stärker kann es auffallen. Daher wäre hier die beste Empfehlung, das ganze selber mal zu testen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (19. Juni 2012)

Alles sehr interessant!
Nach all diesem Wissen könnt ihr doch jetzt bestimmt einen perfekten 27 zoll Monitor empfehlen? budget:300 euro
Spiele:TOTAL WAR


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

Falscher Thread. 
Das hier ist ein FAQ. Falls du einen Monitor suchst, dann erstell bitte eine seperaten Thread.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Was ist das sogenannte IPS-Glitzern?*
> 
> ...



Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich die Beschreibungen in 7 Jahren IPS-Nutzung nie nachvollziehen konnte (weswegen jemand anderes die Details liefern muss), aber ein Zusatz fehlt auf alle Fälle: Vielen Schilderungen nach ist es entfernungsabhängig und nur bei kurzem Betrachtungsabstand wahrnehmbar.

(Meine Vermutung: Vielleicht sind einige Leute vom Pixelraster irrtiert. Das verleiht einfarbigen, hellen Flächen natürlich trotzdem eine gewisse, regelmäßige -"kristalline"?- Struktur. Aber das ist prinzipiell auch bei TN zu sehen, wenn der Monitor nicht nur Matsch anzeigt  )


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2012)

@ ruyven

Wurde eingefügt. 

------------------------------
*
Was ist die perfekte Einstellung für meinen Monitor & wie kann ich meinen Monitor testen?*

Ein User bei PCGHX hat es mal passend ausgedrückt: *"Das beste Strandhaus bringt dir nichts, wenn du Milchglasfenster verbaut hast."*

Die passende Einstellung ist bei einem Monitor durchaus wichtig. Fast alle Monitore werden mit einer Werkseinstellung und vordeffinierten Bildmodi ausgeliefert.
Meistens sind diese Einstellungen aber weit unter den wirklichen Farbfähigkeiten des gekaufen Monitors. Gerade Besitzern von hochwertigen IPS und MVP/PVA-Monitoren dürfte das schon länger klar sein. Doch nur wie finde ich die perfekte Einstellung für mein Gerät? Die folgenden Zeilen sollen ein bisschen Licht in das dunkle bringen. 

Nun, kurz gesagt die "perfekte" Einstellung gibt es nicht. Jeder Mensch hat eine andere Farbwahrnehmung. Für den einen wirkt das Bild zu hell, für den anderen zu dunkel. Der nächste findet den Kontrastwert zu hoch, usw. usw. 

Genau das sind die Gründe warum sich jeder einzelne mit diesem Thema befassen sollte, wenn er Wert auf ein gutes Bild legt. 

*Wie finde ich die für mich passende Einstellung? *

Nun, dazu gibt es diverse Hilfsmittel. Welche das sind, werden wir hier aufzeigen.

Hilfsmittel:

- Wenn´s schnell gehen muss-Test
Einfach eine Blu-Ray in das Laufwerk und die Farben anhand des laufenden Films passend einstellen. Zum Empfehlen: Transformers oder Inception
*ACHTUNG:* Wirklich perfekte Ergebnise kann man damit aber nicht erreichen, da jeder Film eine andere Farbgestalltung hat! 

- Monitortest
Der Monitorpionier "Eizo" bietet zum Beispiel auf seiner Website einen Monitortest zum kostenlosen Download an.
EIZO: Monitortest

- Windows 7
Was die wenigsten wissen ist, das Windows 7 bereits ein eigenes Tool integriert hat, um den Monitor passend einstellen zu können.
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter_

- Tool zum finden von Pixelfehlern
PRAD | Testprogramme | TFT-Test

- Schlierentest
PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest

- All-in-One Test
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens


- Gedruckte Vorlage
Also ein z.B. Kalibrationsbild ausdrucken und zum Abgleich nehmen  (liefert schon einmal die passende Abstimmung für die Bearbeitung  eigener Drucksachen). Wenn Zweifel an der Farbechtheit des Druckers  bestehen, alternativ mit Printmedien versuchen, die ihre Inhalte (z.T.  zeitversetzt) auch digital anbieten (z.B. ältere PCGH-Artikel im alten  Heft und auf aktueller DVD. Dabei beachten dass Papier nicht immer  reinweiß ist)

- Der eigene Augen-Test
Unser meschliches Auge ist wohl noch immer der beste Test, um festzustellen ob wir mit einem Bild zufrieden sind. Daher: Nie zu 100% auf Programme und Tools verlassen, sondern ggf. manuell das Bild abändern, bis es einem zusagt. 


Zu beachten ist jedoch folgendes:

- Stärkere Farbstiche können auch durch die Serienstreuung bedingt sein.  Ggf. lohnt sich ein Austausch des Monitors. (Neukauf oder RMA)
- Farbkorrekturen knabbern an der Zahl der darstellbaren Farben. Wer  eine Farbe stark runterregelt, riskiert Banding (ein Grund mehr für  Monitore, die so etwas gar nicht erst nötig haben) 						

Und was ist mit den kostenpflichtigen Tools/Geräten?

Einige Hersteller bieten kostenpflichtige Tools/Geräte zur Justierung der Farbdarstellung an. Diese Tools sind aber für den Home-Anwender (Außnahme: Hobby-Fotografen) unnötig. Die oben genannten Tools sind völlig ausreichend für eine gute Farbkallibierung.

Für Hobby bzw. Profifotografen, Webdesigner, Videobearbeitung, AutoCAD etc. sind diese hauptsächlich vorgesehen, da die Farbdarstellung auf Grafiken, Fotos, Videos und Ausdrucken übereinstimmen muss. 

-  X-Rite
-  Datacolor
-  Pantone


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2012)

- Also Filme sind imho vollkommen ungeeignet als Kalibrationsgrundlage, denn die liefern (heutzutage) NIE ein naturliches Bild.
- Pixelfehler und Schlieren gehören nicht zu "Einstellung", sondern zu "Test"
- Kolorimeter sind übrigens, wie "Hobbyfotograf" schon andeutet, sehr wohl für Privatleute sinnvoll und es gibt diverse Angebote am Markt, die sich ausschließlich an diese richten. Neben Fotografen und Filmern sollten übrigens auch alle, die in anderen Kontexten mit Grafiken arbeiten (z.B. Webdesign) darüber nachdenken, denn ein kalibrierter Bildschirm ist einfach die einzig brauchbare Referenz, die man beim erstellen optischer Inhalte nutzen kann, um die Chance zumindest halbwegs zu steigern, dass der Leser später auch das sieht, was man denkt ihm zu präsentieren.

Anbei mein Tipp, um nicht einfach nur Farben wild nach Geschmack einzustellen (dann kann mans imho auch gleich ganz sein lassen):
Gedruckte Vorlage.
Also ein z.B. Kalibrationsbild ausdrucken und zum Abgleich nehmen (liefert schon einmal die passende Abstimmung für die Bearbeitung eigener Drucksachen). Wenn Zweifel an der Farbechtheit des Druckers bestehen, alternativ mit Printmedien versuchen, die ihre Inhalte (z.T. zeitversetzt) auch digital anbieten (z.B. ältere PCGH-Artikel im alten Heft und auf aktueller DVD. Dabei beachten dass Papier nicht immer reinweiß ist)

Bezüglich der eigentlich Kalibrierung:
- Stärkere Farbstiche können auch durch die Serienstreuung bedingt sein. Ggf. lohnt sich ein Austausch des Monitors (war bei mir so)
- Farbkorrekturen knabbern an der Zahl der darstellbaren Farben. Wer eine Farbe stark runterregelt, riskiert Banding (ein Grund mehr für Monitore, die so etwas gar nicht erst nötig haben)


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

Interresanter Thread


----------



## motek-18 (5. Oktober 2012)

Sraw schrieb:


> Interresanter Thread


Finde ich auch aber alle geben sich auch sehr viel mühe Hut ab


----------



## SiLAnceR (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich habe mir ja den ASUS VE278Q geholt. Jedoch zieht der bei PES und Fifa doch bermerkbare Schlieren. Habe auch über die Tracefunktion versucht dies zu beseitigen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht gibt es hier ein paar Gamer die Fifa und PES zocken und keine derartigen Probleme haben. Es sollte ein 27" bis 300 Euro sein. 

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag
*
*


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre mir neu, das der Asus VE278Q schliert. oO In Unreal Tournament hat er auf jeden Fall eine gute Figur gemacht. Und das Game ist um Längen schneller als Fifa oder PES.

Die effektivste Art um Schlieren zu vermeiden wäre ein 120Hz bzw. ein 144Hz Monitor. Diese liegen aber leider außerhalb deines Kapitals.


----------



## Shmendrick (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir heut den dell u2412m gekauft,muß sagen in Spielen und Dunklen bzw Farbigen Bildern echt super und besser als mein Samsung,was mich nur irgendwie Irre mach ist wenn ich im Browser bin,der Weiße Hintergrund ist so hell Das nervt schon da hab ich echt noch keinen Richtigen Weg gefunden das zu lösen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2012)

Bei meinem ZR24w habe ich den Kontrast runtergedreht - das ist die naheliegende Variante, wenn dunkle Farben stimmen, helle aber zu hell sind. (aber eigentlich hat der U2412m doch ein recht ziviles Backlight )


----------



## Painkiller (16. Oktober 2012)

> (aber eigentlich hat der U2412m doch ein recht ziviles Backlight )


Hat er eigentlich auch. Es kann natürlich sein, das im Treiberpanel die Helligkeit erhöht wurde.


----------



## b0ra (16. Oktober 2012)

Huhu, hoffe mal meine (kleine) Frage ist hier nicht fehl am Platz 


Und zwar möchte ich mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen und habe mich nach einigen überzeugenden Empfehlungen für den LG IPS235P-BN entschieden. Allerdings ist der bei mir in der Nähe nirgends mehr verfügbar. 


Nun ist meine Frage ob ich lieber zum LG IPS235V (rund 160€) greifen soll den ich vor Ort kaufen könnte oder zum DELL Ultrasharp U2312HM (rund 200€) der ebenfalls bei den Händlern in der nahen Umgebung verfügbar ist? Odeeeer eben doch zum IPS235P (online rund 180€) per Onlinekauf?


Bzw. Möchte ich gerne wissen wie groß der Unterschied zwischen den 3 Monitoren denn letztendlich ist? Ist der 235V ein 235P ohne Höhenverstellung? Ist der Dell besser für Gaming geeignet? (hauptsächlich wird er zum zocken gebraucht und seltener für Office sowie Filme)


Ich bitte um eine Empfehlung und Entscheidungshilfe und danke ganz herzlich 

Edit: gibt es eigentlich einen vergleichbaren 24" in dem Preisbereich (unter ~220€)?

Grüße


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2012)

Zu den genannten Monitoren (und allgemein zu welchen unter 300 €) kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber wenn dir dein lokaler Händler nicht anbietet, einzelne Exemplare durchzutesten, würde ich den Online-Kauf vorziehen. Denn Pixelfehler sind kein Reklamationsgrund (und leichte Farbstiche lassen sich nicht so zweifelsfrei nachweisen, dass es zuverlässig klappt) - aber der Versandhandel muss ihn 14 Tage lang auch ohne Grund zurücknehmen 
Ich habe auch erst den dritten ZR24w genommen (der zweite wäre auch okay gewesen, aber definitiv schon mal in Gebrauch und da der Händler eher teuer war, fand ich das inakzeptabel)



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hat er eigentlich auch. Es kann natürlich sein, das im Treiberpanel die Helligkeit erhöht wurde.


 
Weiß kannst du über Software nicht aufhellen (es sei denn, du hast eine Monitor-Graka-Kombination mit 10 Bit Unterstützung  ), schließlich ist das schon das hellste Signal, dass überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2012)

> Weiß kannst du über Software nicht aufhellen (es sei denn, du hast eine Monitor-Graka-Kombination mit 10 Bit Unterstützung  ), schließlich ist das schon das hellste Signal, dass überhaupt möglich ist.


Ich meinte damit eher, das die Helligkeit für das zu krasse Weiß verantwortlich sein könnte. Er kann ja mal versuchen, die Helligkeit etwas runter zu schrauben .


@ *b0ra* 
 Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Shmendrick (19. Oktober 2012)

Naja im Moment hab ich mich irgendwie dran gewöhnt,wie gesagt nervt ja nur etwas bei Browsen,in Spielen is alles OK.

Hätt aber noch ne andere Frage der Monitor hat ja nen Display,Dvi,Vga Anschluß,mal abgesehen vom Vga was ist den die bessere Anschlußvariante Displayport oder Dvi?Oder gibts da beim Bild dann keinen Unterschied??Als Graka kommt ne gtx 670 zum Einsatz.(Im moment per Dvi dran)


----------



## SiLAnceR (20. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leude,

wie siehts mit diesem aus: 
*Acer H274HLbmid*



Kann diesen jemand empfehlen?


----------



## Sraw (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja gibt bestimmt Leute die ihn empfehlen aber die, die ihn Sch**ße finden fühlen sich mit "kann den jemand empfehlen" nicht angesprochen und du bekommst ein komplett falsches Bild von dem Monitor. 
Ich würde die frage anders stellen.


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Oktober 2012)

So muß mal auchn Komentar zum Dell U2412M,nachdem er ja jetzt ein Paar tage bei mir rumsteht stellt sich so ne so lala Stimmung ein.Zum Positven Teil,Bild in Spielen,Videos und auf Bildern echt super.Jetzt kommt aber was mich echt stört ist das Bild beim Browsen,gerade wenn viel weiß vorhanden,blendet das das es schon nervt.Wobei man hier wohl anmercken muß das sich das nach einigen tage etwas einpendelt(irgendiwe das gefühl wie bei nem neuen Auto das auch erst mal 1k Kilometer auf der nadel haben muß)trotzdem immer noch recht Hell,alle Einstell Versuche brachten nicht wirklich ne Besserung.Auch da fängt das problem bei Spielen an,hat man Spiel die über sehr viel Helle Passagen verfügen,also keine Farbschlampen sind,wirkt das Bild recht Hell.Meine Minikarte in Dawn Of War 2 hat nen leichten Grauschleier.

Was mir auch noch eben auffiel war bei Star Trek Online,muß das mal auch bei ander Spielen beobachten,das wenn ich das Spiel ausmache der Monitor leicht Heller wird,wie als würde er für Spiele bzw Farbschlachten dunkler werden.

Speiel die ich im Moment Spiele Dow2(Bild Super gute farben,Mini Karte leichter Grauschleier),Borderlands2(alles Supie),Guild Wars 2(Supie,bis leicht zu  Hell im Eisland bereich des Spiels),Dungeon and Dragons(Gut Bis Supie je nach tageszeit),Star Trek Online(hmm solala,im Space nervig da sehr oft wechsel von hell zu dunkel im spaceflug),müßte es mal in Bf3 testen aber da hab ich irgendwie null bock im Moment auf das Spiel.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

Klingt für mich so als wäre "dynamischer Kontrast" an. Der Regelt nämlich auch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung hoch und runter um Weiß strahlender und Schwarz dunkler zu machen.
EDIT: Google sagt die Einstellung hat der Moni und die ist standardmäßig an. Also dynamischen Kontrast aus machen, Helligkeit anpassen und glücklich sein .


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Oktober 2012)

Die ist und war Standardmäßig bei mir aus


----------



## costa (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo
Eine Frage: Ich habe gestern Abend, im Licht einer von schräg oben kommenden Lampe, so eine Art von silbrigen Artefakten auf dem Monitor gesehen. Dieser war dabei aus. Wenn der Monitor läuft ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Ist das eingebrannt, ich dachte, dass passiert nur wenn der Monitor lange ein Standbild anzeigt, denn der Pc kriegt nach 5min ein Bildschirmschoner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2012)

Einbrennen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich und zumindest ich würde das Ergebnis auch deutlich anders beschreiben. Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass mir zu deiner Schilderung überhaupt nichts passendes einfällt.


----------



## costa (23. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Einbrennen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich und zumindest ich würde das Ergebnis auch deutlich anders beschreiben. Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass mir zu deiner Schilderung überhaupt nichts passendes einfällt.



Hab heute nochmal geguckt, hab's nicht mehr gesehen. Ist anscheinend nicht mehr auf dem ausgestellten Bildschirm zu sehen oder es lag an dem Licht. Wer weiß, da das Bild im eingeschalteten Zustand eh nicht beeinflusst worden ist, ist das egal.

Aber danke für die Reaktion.

MfG
Costa


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2012)

*Kleines Update*

- Rechtschreibkorrekturen
- Neue Monitore eingefügt

Neu bei den Monitoren:

27":
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

24":
LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

Mein absoluter Lieblings P/L Monitor zz ist der hier: BenQ RL2450HT LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Leider geht meine Empfehlung oftmals ein wenig unter.
Die Fakten zum RL2450HT: Prad Test: PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ RL2450HT (b) Teil 6
Kurzfassung: Höhenverstellbarer TN mit gemessener Reaktionszeit von 3,0ms (GtG) und 5,3ms (S/W) (Overdrive an).
Leider recht starke Überschwinger bei aktiviertem Overdrive. Latenzzeit trotzdessen 4,2ms.
Gesamtergebnis: Gut


----------



## KaitoKid (19. Februar 2013)

Hey, ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Monitor. 
Tatsächlich kommen (bisher) der hier Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland so wie die 29" Variante von Dell in Frage.
Genutzt werden soll er zur Musikproduktion und eventuell zum Zocken...
Welchen würdet ihr mir vorschlagen?


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2013)

Erstelle bitte einen eigenen Thread mit folgenden Infos:

- Kapital
- Verwendungszweck
- Welche Spiele?
- Welche Grafikkarte? 

Dann geht hier die Übersicht nicht verloren.


----------



## Onkel-von-Gott (10. August 2013)

verschoben


----------



## Fantom (22. September 2013)

Hallo

stehe vor der Entscheidung 

ASUS VS248H oder Acer G6 G246HLBbid

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Acer G6 G246HLBbid, 24" (UM.FG6EE.B01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


weiss jemand welcher von den beiden besser ist. Soll fürs Zocken sein. Auch Dead Space und AvP, also sollte der Schwarzwert auch einigermaßen sein. Wäre für Hilfe dankbar. Kann Reviews nicht mehr sehen. 

Gruss Michael


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2013)

Schau dir mal den LG IPS237L oder den LG IPS235P näher an. Von den Farben her schlagen die beiden Monitore deine genannten um Längen.


----------



## Fantom (24. September 2013)

danke aber ich will in erster linie ein schnelles panel und ein guter schwarzwert wäre auch toll, der eine IPS hat ja laut prad schaltzeiten wie ein das MVA Monitor von Benq


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir den Thread mal durchgelesen, aber bin immer noch nicht schlauer geworden: Was eignet sich nun mehr als Gaming-Monitor? LCD, LED, TFT, TN, IPS, 120/144Hz?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2013)

LCD: Sind sie alle.
LED: Spart Strom, bei gängigen Modellen zulasten des Farbspektrums (reduziert), bei mittelteuren zulasten der Farbtreue (deutlich erweiterter Farbraum - aber keine ausreichende Steuerung, um Bilder noch normal wiederzugeben) und bei wirklich teuren gibts sogar bessere Bildqualität im Vergleich zu CCFL. Für Gaming ist das alles egal.
TFT: Sind sie alle
TN: Ist schnell, hat miese Blickwinkel und mittelmäßige bis schlechte Farbwiedergabe. Ersteres gut für Spiele, der Rest ist egal für Spiele
IPS: Ist merklich langsamer, hat exzellente Blickwinkel und je nach Modell recht gute bis sehr gute Farbwiedergabe. Ersteres ist schlecht für Spiele, viele Spieler können aber noch damit leben (der Spagat zwischen zuviel Schlieren und zuviel Overdrive-Artefakten ist aber schwer zu treffen und ohne beides geht gar nicht unter IPS). Die letzten beiden sind wiederum egal für Spiele.
120/144HZ: Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert, besonders für Spiele


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Thread mal durchgelesen, aber bin immer noch nicht schlauer geworden: Was eignet sich nun mehr als Gaming-Monitor? LCD, LED, TFT, TN, IPS, 120/144Hz?


 
Hast du auch die Spoiler im Startpost gelesen? Wenn ja, dann kannst du dir eigentlich die Frage selbst beantworten. 

Außerdem wurdest du ja schon umfangreich in deinem Thread beraten.


----------



## Wieselwurm (21. Oktober 2013)

Der LG Flatron 27EA83-D scheint der erste WQHD Monitor ( 2560x1440 )zu sein den man ohne Bedenken zum spielen benutzen kann. Er wurde zwar nicht speziell dafür entwickelt aber die Reaktionszeiten und der Inputlag sind die besten bei den AH-IPS Panel. Er kann zwar nur max 60 Hz ausgeben aber mehr kann man eh nur mit High End Grafikkarten erreichen . Den Unterschied von 60 zu 120 oder 144 Hz sieht man kaum , um unterschiede zu sehen muss man die Bilder in der Slwomotion abspielen . Ich habe ihn leider nicht deshalb währe ein Erfahrungsbericht von Usern interessant. 

Hier der Test.
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2013)

Deswegen steht der LG auch schon länger in der Liste auf Seite 1.


----------



## debalz (29. Oktober 2013)

> Er kann zwar nur max 60 Hz ausgeben aber mehr kann man eh nur mit High  End Grafikkarten erreichen . Den Unterschied von 60 zu 120 oder 144 Hz  sieht man kaum , um unterschiede zu sehen muss man die Bilder in der  Slwomotion abspielen . Ich habe ihn leider nicht deshalb währe ein  Erfahrungsbericht von Usern interessant.


Die Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors ist erstmal unabhängig von der Leistung der Grafikkarte - optimal ist zwar eine Anpassung von FPS und Hz (s. G-Sync) aber ein Monitor mit z.B. 144 Hz entlastet die Augen spürbar - selbst wenn die GPU nur 80 FPS ausgibt.


----------



## InGoodFaith (12. November 2013)

BenQ XL2411T
Weiß jemand, ob man zum genannten benq auch Angebote findet, welche nicht diesen standfuß besitzen? bzw. kann man dort sozusagen sparen, wenn man ohne den standfuß kauft?
Ich würde ihn nämlich so oder so an der wand anhängen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. November 2013)

Soweit ich weiß ist der Standfuß überall dabei. Evtl. erwischt du einen Monitor auf Ebay ohne Standfuß. Bzw. kannst mit dem Verkäufer dort etwas handeln.


----------



## InGoodFaith (14. November 2013)

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
Ist doch eigentlich ein echtes Schnäppchen, oder eher nicht?


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2013)

Nicht wirklich. 

Das ist ein passiver 3D Monitor ohne 144Hz. Also ein Gerät mit Polfilterbrille (Kino-3D). Daher hat er auch keine 144Hz.


----------



## InGoodFaith (15. November 2013)

Lohnt sich denn die 144Hz technik wirklich 'so' sehr? 
Bzw. ist es gerechtfertigt, dafür als Spieler (Bf4 etc.) 100€ mehr auszugeben?


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2013)

Gegenüber 120Hz lohnen sich 100 Euro Aufpreis für 144Hz kaum, gegenüber 60Hz meiner Meinung aber schon.


----------



## InGoodFaith (16. November 2013)

Danke! Dann werde ich wohl zwischen dem LG 235L und dem Benq XL2411T entscheiden.


----------



## InGoodFaith (8. Dezember 2013)

Eine weitere Frage:
Lohnen sich 120/144Hz nur, wenn man diese auch erreicht, oder ist es dann eher schlecht, wenn di efps mal auf ~45 gehen?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

Das steht doch alles im Thread! oO

*Brauch ich für 120/144Hz auch 120/144FPS?* 

Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets.    Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein! 120/144 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im  Desktop-betrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120/144Hz-Monitors. Das    verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich    ist es relativ sinnfrei sich von einem 120/144Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu    erwarten. Ein 120/144Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht    ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät. 

Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync    aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist. In diesem Betriebszustand   können  nur Bildraten ausgegeben werden, die ein glatter Teiler der    Bildschirmfrequenz sind. Bei 60 Hz also 60 fps, 30 fps, 20 fps, 15    fps,... und bei 120 Hz 120 fps, 60 fps, 40 fps, 30 fps, 24 fps, 20    fps,... . Zwar wird die Anzeigedauer für jeden Frame neu ausgehandelt,    so dass auch ein 60 Hz Display auf 59 Bilder in einer Sekunde kommen    kann, im Zweifelsfall können die Zwischenstufen "40 fps" und "24 fps"    beim 120 Hz Display aber den Unterschied zwischen gut und mittelmäßig    spielbar bzw. gerade noch und unspielbar ausmachen.


----------



## InGoodFaith (7. Januar 2014)

Viewsonic » VA702

Kann mir einer Sagen, ob dieser bildschirm 4:3 oder 5:4 besitzt?

Danke!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2014)

1280x1024 ist 5:4
4:3 gabs als (Consumer-)TFT nur bis 15" (1024x768) und mit 20/21" (1600x1200. 1-2 auch mit iirc 1440x1080)


----------



## squirrel (14. Januar 2014)

Hey, ich bin momentan auf der suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Ich hab mich gefragt warum der Asus vn247h nicht auf euerer Liste ist, so wie ich das verstehe, ist er noch ein bisschen besser als der vs248h.

Hat einer erfahrungen zum vn248h gemacht?


lg


----------



## ascendence (3. Juni 2014)

Hey leute,
habe mir jetzt den ASUS VG248QE herausgesucht, könnt ihr mir den empfehlen oder rät mir jemand von dem ab?
Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem?

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2014)

Der Asus ist einer der besten 144Hz Monitore. Wenn dein Schwerpunkt bei Gaming, insbesondere schnelle Shooter liegt, dann machst du mit dem Gerät nichts falsch.


----------



## ascendence (4. Juni 2014)

alles klaro, bestellt  !


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2014)

Toller Guide Painkiller  Danke dir dafür, hast mir eine gute Entscheidungshilfe gegeben.


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Juli 2014)

Edit:
Gute Liste. Ich suche seit Tagen nach einem neuen Monitor, vielleicht ist der dabei.


----------



## Keleg (10. Juli 2014)

guter Post!
Es wäre cool wenn du bei deinen Monitor Vorschlägen noch die Reaktionszeit, Auflösung und größe einträgst dazu die Bildschirme in Preisklassen einteilst. Außerdem wäre vielleicht noch eine kleine Pro & Contra Auflistung für jeden Bildschirm nicht schlecht. Wäre der Hammer!


----------



## dbilas (20. Juli 2014)

Ich bin aktuell auf der suche nach einem 27" und habe zwei Modelle von Asus gesichtet die mir optisch gefallen und anscheinend technisch auch ganz gut zu sein schein.

Da ich die frage bereits in einem anderen Thread gestellt habe und leider bisher noch keiner geantwortet hat, hoffe ich, das ich hier mehr Glück habe und zitiere mich mal selbst 



dbilas schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine frage an euch,
> bin aktuell auf der suche nach einem 27" 1080p Monitor und bin auf zwei Modelle des Herstellers Asus gestoßen
> 
> MX279H und VX279Q
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2014)

Das nächste mal bitte einen separaten Thread erstellen.  

Das hier habe ich darüber gefunden:
ASUS VX239H, VX279H and VX279Q - PC Monitors

_



*Unlike the MX series they do not feature configurable ‘Trace Free’ pixel overdrive (grey to grey acceleration)*

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Arcbound (6. August 2014)

Lässt sich beim Dell U2414H die Betriebsleuchte ausschalten, und wenn nein, stört diese sehr bzw. kann man sie einfach überkleben?

EDIT: Ok, laut Tftcentral Menü-Screenshots lässt es sich abschalten...


----------



## fatlace (4. Dezember 2014)

hey,

hat jemand erfahrung mit den benqxl2720z?

hab zurzeit einen samsung bx2450, der mir etwas zu klein ist und würde gerne auf einen etwas größeren wechseln, und 27" sollten es da schon mindestens sein, 29" oder 30" wären auch in ordnung, aber da ist die auswahl nicht so groß.

zocke überwiegend shooter wie cs go, bf4 und rennspiele wie asseto corsa.
bildschirm soll aber auch für die xbox one zum zocken genutzt werden.

falls die infos zum system gebraucht werden schreib ich die auch einfach mal auf^^
i7 2600k @ 4,6ghz
msi gtx 980

hatte auch mal über eine höhere auflösung nachgedacht, aber so viel unterschied sieht man beim zocken gegenüber 1080p nicht. 
is jedenfalls meine meinung

villt habt ihr auch ein paar bessere bildschirme als tip für mich.
hab mir verschieden test durchgelesen, aber jetzt bin ich nur noch verwirrter als vorher

budget sollten so 400-450 sein, gerne weniger, aber wen es da ein top angebot für 500euro gibt würde ich auch was drauflegen


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (4. Januar 2015)

Echt toller Thread hier. Habs mir fast alles durchgelesen im Startpost. Und dann auch einige andere Threads hier. Jetzt bin ich auch scharf auf die 144Hz-Technik bei den Monitoren!

Das was mich am meisten davon abhält ist mein Monitor. Wie lange halten denn normale LCD-Monitore so im Durchschnitt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2015)

Meinen ersten hatte ich von 2005 bis 2011.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2015)

Bei mir halten die 2-4 Monate.
Ne im ernst, einer meiner alten Monitore steht immer noch bei einer Freundin und der ist mittlerweile auch über 5 Jahre alt.


----------



## VarioPower (19. März 2015)

Erstmal top thread
Wollte nur mal fragen ob wer Erfahrungen mit dem DELL UltraSharp U2414H gemacht?


----------



## 3-tium (26. Juni 2015)

Danke für den guten Guide. Habe deshalb den Flatron IPS235P geholt. Es gibt schon einen großen Unterschied in den Farben beim IPS zum herkömmlichen TN Panel.


----------



## Cube (29. Juli 2015)

Wie sieht es den mit mit Glare-Type-Displays? Suche nen neune Monitor da mein alter HP w2216 den arsch hochgemach hat 
Hat jemand ne empfehlung für ein Monitor ab 22 Zoll und Glare-Type-Displays?


----------



## Ferix2x (12. Januar 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob AOC E2770SH 68,5 cm (27 Zoll zum gaming eignet. Kostet 150 bei Saturn

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sh00rdy (11. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen! Bin gerade am überlegen was der nächste Monitor werden soll. Die Entscheidung soll zwischen dem Asus VG245H und dem AOC G2460PF fallen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sich der Aufpreis zum AOC lohnt. Hab mit dem Hersteller auch noch keinerlei Erfahrungen. Gezockt werden zwar zum größten Teil shooter (z.b. BF 1, Overwatch), aber nicht auf ESL Niveau [emoji16]. Graka wird dann eine MSI RX 480 Gaming 8GB. Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Februar 2017)

Von AOC hab ich noch nie was gehört, man kann da glaube ich nur nach Erfahrungsberichten gehen.

Ich spekuliere gerade auf den Eizo Foris FS2735 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich - Im moment nutze ich den EV2736WFS mit 60Hz - 1440p. Ich will beim zocken wieder ein flüssigeres Bild wenn ich mich drehe.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2017)

Also erstens ist das hier keine Kaufberatung und zweitens gibt es zum AOC nen grossen thread.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (11. März 2017)

Da ich mir die 1080Ti gegönnt habe, bin ich natürlich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Meine Vorstellung ist: 27" 4k Nvidia G-Sync und IPS. Deswegen habe ich mir den ASUS Asus ROG PG27AQ 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor bestellt. Nachdem ich ihn bekommen habe, hatte ich einen schönen Pixelfehler auf schwarz in der Mitte des Bildes. Kein Problem Asus gibt ja ne Garantie auf sowas. Danach musste ich feststellen, das 4k in Verbindung mit dem Displayport 1.2 nicht richtig funktionierte. Es gab sporadische Bildaussetzer (so für 1 sec kein Signal) Mit HDMI 1.4 auf 1080p kein Problem. Liegt wohl an der AMD R290x.   Da ich allerdings nicht wusste, das Amazon keine Rechnungen mehr verschickt, habe ich den Monitor zurück geschickt. 
Mein jetziger Monitor ist ein ganz alter 1080p Samsung TFT den ich mir nur geholt habe weil meine 21" Röhre schrott war.  Jetzt überlege ich mir einen Monitor mit TN Panel zu holen, weil mir das IPS Panel bei Asus nicht so 100% überzeugt hat. Der Monitor war Top so ist das nicht und hätte ich den Pixelfehler nicht gehabt, dann hätte ich ihn behalten. Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Denke darüber nach ein TN ohne G-Sync zu holen weil ich damit bestimmt auch zufrieden wäre oder doch nicht? Kann mich jemand mit IPS und G-Sync überzeugen? oder was meint ihr? Ich habe Jahre lang UnrealTournament mit meinem 150€ Samsung Gurkenheimer gespielt auf E-Sport Niveau


----------



## Shmendrick (20. April 2017)

Um ehrlich zu sein hat man das Geld würd ich definitv immer nen IPS Panel kaufen,hatte jetzt Jahrelang nen IPS Panel und bin halt in Ermangelung der Kosten und weil ich 1ms und 144hz wollte jetzt bei nem TN Panel und muß sagen es kommt einfach nicht mit nem IPS Panel mit.

Spiele sehen Super aus keine Frage aber der rest auf nem IPS einfach besser.


----------



## new4Kgamer (11. Mai 2017)

Ich suche für meinen neuen High-Gaming PC (1080Ti) nun auch einen 27 Zoll 4k Gaming Monitor. Bin aber 1. hardware-laie und 2. kein profizocker. Möchte "einfach nur" das bestmöglichste Bild haben, also 4k (für Games wie Farcry, Fallout, GTA5 und co). Nun lese ich hier von so vielen Fremdbegriffen wie IPS, G-sync, TN Panel und co. Oh man. OLED hat gar keine Bedeutung dabei? Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## SYSOPONLINE (30. August 2017)

stimpi2k10 schrieb:


> Da ich mir die 1080Ti gegönnt habe, bin ich natürlich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Meine Vorstellung ist: 27" 4k Nvidia G-Sync und IPS. Deswegen habe ich mir den ASUS Asus ROG PG27AQ 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor bestellt. Nachdem ich ihn bekommen habe, hatte ich einen schönen Pixelfehler auf schwarz in der Mitte des Bildes. Kein Problem Asus gibt ja ne Garantie auf sowas. Danach musste ich feststellen, das 4k in Verbindung mit dem Displayport 1.2 nicht richtig funktionierte. Es gab sporadische Bildaussetzer (so für 1 sec kein Signal) Mit HDMI 1.4 auf 1080p kein Problem. Liegt wohl an der AMD R290x.   Da ich allerdings nicht wusste, das Amazon keine Rechnungen mehr verschickt, habe ich den Monitor zurück geschickt.
> Mein jetziger Monitor ist ein ganz alter 1080p Samsung TFT den ich mir nur geholt habe weil meine 21" Röhre schrott war.  Jetzt überlege ich mir einen Monitor mit TN Panel zu holen, weil mir das IPS Panel bei Asus nicht so 100% überzeugt hat. Der Monitor war Top so ist das nicht und hätte ich den Pixelfehler nicht gehabt, dann hätte ich ihn behalten. Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Denke darüber nach ein TN ohne G-Sync zu holen weil ich damit bestimmt auch zufrieden wäre oder doch nicht? Kann mich jemand mit IPS und G-Sync überzeugen? oder was meint ihr? Ich habe Jahre lang UnrealTournament mit meinem 150€ Samsung Gurkenheimer gespielt auf E-Sport Niveau



Stehe genau vor dem gleichem Problem. Früher hat man durch Skill die ESL gerockt. Nun gewinnt die Hardware ^^
Habe auch einen neuen Computer mit einer GTX 1080 und bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Meine Vorstellung liegen ebenfalls bei  27" 4k Nvidia und G-Sync. Ob es dabei ein IPS Panel sein muss weis ich nicht... Kein Plan ob sich dort der Aufpreis wirklich lohnt. Da ich meistens eh nur CS:GO zocke könnte man statt IPS auch einen 240Hz Monitor nehmen 
Beispielsweise diesen:
Acer Predator XB272 69cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Allerdings ist dann wieder keine 4k gewährleistet?! Das es so kompliziert sein kann einen Monitor zu kaufen, hätte ich nie gedacht 

So nun gerade folgendes Gerät bestellt. Bin sehr gespannt  Wenn man bis morgen bestellt, bekommt man sogar noch Cashback! Bin gespannt ob mir das ohne die 144Hz dafür aber 4K zusagt... habe gerade ein längeres Gespräch mit Acer geführt und mir die Vor und Nachteile aufzeigen lassen. 

Acer Predator XB281HKbmiprz 71 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Update:
Habe das Gerät gegen diesen getauscht. 

ACER Predator XB271HUAbmiprz 27 Zoll Gaming Monitor (1x HDMI, 1x DisplayPort, 1x USB 3.0 Hub (1x up 4x down), 1x Audio Out Kanäle, 1 ms Reaktionszeit)
Produkttyp: Gaming Monitor, Bildschirmdiagonale (Zoll): 27 Zoll, Bildschirmauflösung: 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel, Bildverhältnis: 16:9, höhenverstellbar: Ja, 3D: Nein, Helligkeit: 350 cd/m², Paneltyp: TN (Twisted Nematic), Bildschirmdiagonale (cm): 68.6 cm, Bildschirmdiagonale (cm/Zoll): 68.6 cm / 27 Zoll

Somit habe ich einen Monitor mit guter Auflösung in 27 Zoll mit 165Hz und GSYNC. Dazu 75€ Cashback!


----------



## Atomix (30. November 2017)

Aktuell nutze ich ein DVI Kabel, habe ich Vorteile wenn ich auf DisplayPort umsteige?
Monitor ist ein Office Modell, beide Anschlüsse sind ja digital oder?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2017)

Bei den typischen 60Hz Officemonitoren ist das vollkommen egal.


----------



## bumi (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor und stehe etwas wie der Ochs vor'm Berg.

Aktuell habe ich einen BenQ G2420HDB mit TN Panel und 60Hz und war damit soweit eigentlich auch immer zufrieden. Dennoch möchte ich mal die nächste Evolutionsstufe mit Freesync miterleben.

Dabei stellt sich mir noch eine Frage:
24" oder 27"? Mein Tisch bietet für einen 24" grundsätzlich gut Platz, 27" würden schon eng werden, aber es würde gehen. Zudem gibt es nicht allzu viele Titel die meine Kiste in 1440p stemmen kann, weil CPU und GPU halt limitieren.

Zwar ist spätestens bei Ryzen 2 mal ein Wechsel geplant, aber es eilt noch nicht. Somit stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es Sinn macht, bereits jetzt in 27" zu investieren, wenn ich danach sowieso fast nur in 1080p spiele. Sieht das dann nicht schei**e aus bei ca. 40cm Sitzabstand? Und wer weiss, wann tatsächlich auch eine neue GPU kommt bei mir...


Spezifisch hätte mir der Samsung C24FG70 gefallen, allerdings benötigt dieser dank seiner Konstruktion etwas viel Platz in der Tiefe, das wird für die Tastatur bereits eng vorne dran.
Dann bin ich auf den Samsung C24FG73 gestossen, der auf dem Papier ebenfalls sehr gut aussieht und auch kein Vermögen kostet. Allerdings finde ich weder Tests noch Nutzererfahrungen dazu.

Den oft erwähnten AOC G2460PF hab ich mir auch angesehen, scheint für seinen Preis ganz ok zu sein, "glänzt" allerdings durch sehr krasse Bildschirmhelligkeit die man fast auf 0 runterregeln muss.

Falls ihr euch fragt: wieso hab ich mir 2 Curved Samsung rausgesucht? Purer Zufall. Ich brauch es nicht curved, hab noch nie mit curved gespielt. Auch Samsung ist Zufall. Die Marke ist mir absolut scheissegal, aber die Monitore sehen auf Papier und in Tests (zumindest der erste) recht gut aus, v.a. für das Geld.

Bei meiner gestrigen Suche bin ich noch auf diese 4 gestossen:
BenQ Zowie XL2730
ASUS MG248Q
ASUS MG279Q
Viewsonic XG2401

Alle 4 machen einen guten Eindruck, Tests attestieren ordentliche Bildqualitäten trotz TN-Panel sowie gute Eigenschaften um damit ordentlich spielen zu können. Der 24er Asus ist mir dabei eigentlich am sympathischsten durch seinen Preis, die beiden 27er wären preislich mini absolute Schmerzgrenze - und wirklich nur dann eine Überlegung wert, wenn ich trotzdem weiterhin auf 1080p spielen könnte ohne gleichen Augenkrebs zu bekommen. Denn eine WQHD fähige GPU kommt sicher erst in 2-3 Jahren in meinen Rechner.
Allerdings fände ich das Design des BenQ einiges dezenter, würde mir eigentlich besser gefallen. :-/


Edit: tiefere Recherche attestiert dem ASUS MG248Q gröbere Schnitzer wenn Freesync aktiviert wird - viele raten von diesem Monitor ab. Beim MG279Q gehen die Meinungen ebenfalls auseinander, viele Käufer berichten von starkem Backlightbleeding, andere wiederum können nichts dergleichen feststellen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (6. April 2018)

Ist die Produktqualität bei Samsung, was Monitore betrifft, eigentlich so schlecht, wie man öfters in versch. Foren liest?

Die Quantum-Dot-Displays lesen sich von den Specs her ziemlich gut, auch ein VA-Panel mit 1ms Reaktionszeit ist ja eigentlich eher selten. Allerdings scheinen die Geräte ja, wenn man den Berichten glauben darf, kurz nach Beendigung ihrer Garantiezeit den Geist aufzugeben... ist da was dran?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. April 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ist die Produktqualität bei Samsung, was Monitore betrifft, eigentlich so schlecht, wie man öfters in versch. Foren liest?
> 
> Die Quantum-Dot-Displays lesen sich von den Specs her ziemlich gut, auch ein VA-Panel mit 1ms Reaktionszeit ist ja eigentlich eher selten. Allerdings scheinen die Geräte ja, wenn man den Berichten glauben darf, kurz nach Beendigung ihrer Garantiezeit den Geist aufzugeben... ist da was dran?



Mein alter 1080p 60hz Samsung Monitor mit PLS Panel funktioniert nach 5 Jahren immernoch super. Ich glaube mal dass viele Firmen Samsung nicht mögen oder Montagsmodelle bekommen haben. 

Ich suche ja grade auch einen neuen 4k Monitor/ TV mit über 30 Zoll. Aber das einzige was als Rückmeldung kommt, ist einen 55 Zoll Oled TV für 2k€ zu kaufen


----------



## Kel (16. Dezember 2020)

Sollte dieser Sammelthread nicht mal geschlossen werden oder neu eröffnet? Angepinnt aber über 2 Jahren nichts neues.


----------

